# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 00:06)

*











Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pisfip (1 Abr 2020 às 01:14)

dvieira disse:


> Boa noite. Neste momento sigo com 3,9 ºC e 70% HR. Será que ainda vou ter alguma surpresa esta madrugada, não confio muito mas nunca se sabe.


Boa noite! Sim acredito bem em possibilidades de a serra de Aire e candeeiros ter neve logo pelo início da manhã. Vai procurando dar notícias meu caro  boa noite de seguimento a todos! Está mesmo muito frio! 4 graus a


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 01:41)

Chove copiosamente pela Charneca! 
Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 01:46)

Chuva forte por aqui também. Não esperava por esta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 01:50)

Ainda foram uns 15 minutos. Nada mau! 
0,5 mm até ao momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 01:52)

Boa noite!
Aguaceiros pós frontais já a entrar pela costa, inclusive passou um que deixou algum granizo no eixo Cascais-Amadora.
Já choveu também por Carnaxide. Naturalmente, a temperatura tombou para os *7,5°C*.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 02:12)

Tenho 2.2°C com aguaceiro perto Oo que se passa aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 02:13)

david 6 disse:


> Tenho 2.2°C com aguaceiro perto Oo


Ui! 
Dia das mentiras?


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2020 às 02:19)

Boa madrugada

Bem-vindo Abril, que sejas águas mil!
(o que eu duvido)


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 02:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ui!
> Dia das mentiras?





Tiagolco disse:


> Ui!
> Dia das mentiras?


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 02:39)

david 6 disse:


>


Será que...? Nah, não pode acontecer, ou será que pode?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2020 às 02:40)

david 6 disse:


>



A temperatura está baixa aí, no entanto não sei até que ponto a atmosfera nos seus níveis mais altos tem frio para corresponder a esse arrefecimento radiativo da superfície. Essa situação pode dar facilmente em sleet na minha opinião. Segundo alguns modelos a iso 0º deve andar pelos 850hPa, entre a camada a que se encontra esta pressão e a superfície há um fosso de ar mais quente certamente.Veremos...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2020 às 02:46)

3,2 ºC na estação do IPMA às 2 da manhã, não há dados da 1... Máxima horária de ontem de apenas 8,3 ºC!!!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 02:51)

Entretanto vai subindo 2.9°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2020 às 02:56)

david 6 disse:


> Entretanto vai subindo 2.9°C



Pois lá está, eu costumo chamar-lhe temperaturas de telhado de vidro , o céu encobre e a HR% aumenta e lá se vai o telhado...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 02:59)

Continua, 3.2°C céu já encoberto, aguaceiro muito perto


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 03:20)

Começa a pingar com 3.5°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 03:24)

Que estranho... Acordei com os cães da vizinhança a ladrar bem alto, às 3 de manhã, e todos ao mesmo tempo!!! Estiveram a ladrar bastante durante ainda algum tempo. Não é muito normal... 

Isto cheira-me a trovoada. Eles ouvem primeiro que nós... E, de facto, há uns quantos aguaceiros em direção à costa.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 03:32)

Chove um pouco mais agora, 3.7°C


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 03:39)

A parar a chuva, com 3.9°C


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2020 às 03:45)

aguaceiro bastante forte aqui a Norte de Alenquer, forte suficiente pra me acordar..e continua.
esta frio!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 03:52)

foi uma boa aventura, antes do aguaceiro na casa dos 2ºC, durante aguaceiro na casa dos 3ºC, sabia que era muito difícil acontecer algo, principalmente neve com a suposta cota mais alta, ainda tive esperança que houve sleet como o @Mr.Neves explicou mas que tenha visto acho que não, também de noite é difícil ver ainda por cima uma pessoa que não está nada habituado a isso, até fui pa chuva (que por sinal também não passou de em geral fraca) para debaixo do candeeiro da rua para ver melhor e andava com lanterna apontar para cima e diagonal para ver também  meteolouco  os pingos eram pequenos finos, mas penso tudo normal que tenha reparado, sigo com 3.9ºC

edit: na Serra de Aire já acredito em algo


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2020 às 03:56)

david 6 disse:


> foi uma boa aventura, antes do aguaceiro na casa dos 2ºC, durante aguaceiro na casa dos 3ºC, sabia que era muito difícil acontecer algo, principalmente neve com a suposta cota mais alta, ainda tive esperança que houve sleet como o @Mr.Neves explicou mas que tenha visto acho que não, também de noite é difícil ver ainda por cima uma pessoa que não está nada habituado a isso, até fui pa chuva (que por sinal também não passou de em geral fraca) para debaixo do candeeiro da rua para ver melhor e andava com lanterna apontar para cima e diagonal para ver também  meteolouco  os pingos eram pequenos finos, mas penso tudo normal que tenha reparado, sigo com 3.9ºC
> 
> edit: na Serra de Aire já acredito em algo


No Montejunto talvez tambem? Chove bem por estes lados com bastante frio


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 04:00)

jamestorm disse:


> No Montejunto talvez tambem? Chove bem por estes lados com bastante frio



não sei, falo olhando temperaturas e olhando modelo, gfs por exemplo naquela zona só mete cota 750/800m o que é alto demais, mas na zona de Aire fala em 600/650m por isso disse isso


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2020 às 04:01)

Acabou de cair uma chuvada de granizo em Camarate com 7,2ºC.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 04:12)

volta a pingar com 3.7ºC, já foi aos 4ºC


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2020 às 04:12)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa madrugada
> 
> Bem-vindo Abril, que sejas águas mil!
> (o que eu duvido)



Mantém-se o mesmo valor de acumulado. Tudo ao lado, a precipitação mais intensa (mancha amarela) passou a norte e seguiu estuário acima.

Vento fraco, mas quando se aproxima um aguaceiro sopra com inensidade.

9°C.


----------



## Candy (1 Abr 2020 às 05:40)

Caiu agora um pé de água em Peniche... Daquelas à antiga 

Cansada como estava e acordou-me com o barulho da chuva! 
Ao mesmo tempo pareceu-me ouvir um pequeno ronco ao longe, mas não garanto.

A chuva essa sim... Um peso medonho como já não via cair há muito tempo, talvez anos! Foram uns minutos com aquele peso de água, continua a chover bastante mas nada como há pouco! Se continuasse com aquela força tínhamos chatices! E não é propriamente a altura mais indicada para termos problemas com acumulação de águas... 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2020 às 07:45)

Bom dia! Abril brinda-nos mesmo agora com um aguaceiro forte e um valente trovão há cerca de 5 minutos, coisa que há muito tempo não se ouvia por estas bandas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *4,9ºC* por aqui 

Pelas 6h30 caiu um aguaceiro forte, deixando tudo molhado até agora. Pela imagem de radar parece que vamos ter mais alguma chuva em breve. Sigo com 9,1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia pessoal,

Aguaceiro moderado por Azeitão, acumulado segue nos *5.1mm* 3º dia consecutivo com precipitação por cá, renderam até ao momento *15.7mm*

Ainda não tinha visto esta nova ferramenta do underground


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2020 às 09:55)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro intenso agora (moderado a forte) temperatura em queda, agora *+8,5ºC *(caiu 1 grau em apenas 15 minutos).
Já carreguei a maquineta fotográfica, à espera que ocorra granizo ou uma trovoadita.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2020 às 09:57)

Está valente @Thomar


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Abr 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia. Hoje o dia começou bem. Há que tempos que não acordava com trovoada. O dia parece prometer. Veremos o que nos reserva. Para já, vai chovendo por Cacilhas


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 10:58)

Bom dia!
Bela chuvinha moderada que está a cair por toda a Grande Lisboa.
Por Carnaxide, o acumulado vai nos *4,7 mm *e estão* 9,1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 11:14)

Boas 

6 mm e a cair bem.
Apenas 8 graus.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2020 às 11:14)

Bom dia malta!! 
Já ha algum tempo que não acordava assim como uma bela chuvada, com algum granizo e até um trovão ao longe (o de Almada so pode), por volta das 7h30!  Foi curto, mas bem intenso e forte ventania a acompanhar...
Entretanto há cerca de 1h que cai uma bela chuva moderada, por vezes mais forte, e pingas bem grossas! E está para durar, segundo o radar eheh

Apenas *9ºC*!* *


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Manhã de aguaceiros frios aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo! 

O radar não está mau, parece que vem lá mais!


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2020 às 11:22)

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 11:25)

Isto sim é que está a ser um dia!!! 
Manhã de chuva, com um acumulado atual de 4,8 mm. O evento, até agora, rendeu 10,7 mm. E acertei: trovejou durante a noite! Ainda se ouviu um belo trovão pelas cinco da manhã, o mesmo que relata o @criz0r. 

PS: Chuva forte agora!!!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 11:27)

vai chovendo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 11:28)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui já há mais de 1h.

Parece-me perfeitamene possível que cheguemos a acumulados maiores do que os previstos para o dia de hoje, aqui na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2020 às 11:30)

Bem, cai mesmo forte nesta altura!!! Estou a gostar de ver, só falta mais trovoada e granizo e é um dia perfeito


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

Já nos 9 mm.
Que continue.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 11:51)

6,8 mm neste momento. Que continue a chover assim! Talvez chegue aos 10 mm!!!  

PS: 7,1 mm.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2020 às 11:51)

Aqui na zona onde moro está ser um bela rega, nas estações meteorológicas amadoras entre Azeitão e Quinta do Anjo os valores variam entre os 8,6 mm e os 12 mm, e vem lá mais!


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2020 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Ontem o céu abriu bem e tarde até acabou por ser bem mais agradável do que aquilo que esperava. Março termina com *19,2 mm *de acumulado total, mais um para lista negra 
Extremos de ontem: *6,8ºC / 13,4ºC / 1,2 mm*
----- ------ ------ ----- ------- ------ ------- ----- ------
Abril arranca com tempo frio e nublado, com aguaceiros fortes e bastante localizados. O acumulado segue nos *4,2 mm*. 
Haja animação para nos dar alegria durante a quarentena  

Mínima: *7,3ºC *
T. Atual: *10,1ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 12:01)

O tempo está medonho lá fora, com chuva quase torrencial... 8,3 mm acumulados. 
Entretanto, há 10 minutos atrás veio o camião de Almada desinfetar a rua. Eficácia nula, neste caso, pois a rua está cheia de água da chuva. E depois não vêm noutros dias, só vêm num...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 12:05)

Acumulados significativos


Galamares(Colares) - Sintra : 14 mm
Pai do Vento(Alcabideche) - Cascais: 11 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 12:10)

Por aqui já tenho 9,1 mm. 10 mm já cá cantam... Ou não.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2020 às 12:13)

Pela zona alta de Sesimbra, períodos de chuva moderados ao longo da madrugada e manhã. Infelizmente a estação daqui está inoperacional há algum tempo, mas os 10 mm registados nas estações da região parecem-me representar bem o que tem chovido por aqui também.

E não vai ficar por aqui, venha ela!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 12:17)

Por Carnaxide, vai chovendo fraco a moderado. 
*9,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

Bons dias,

Foi preciso chegar ao 1º dia de Abril, para atingir mais de metade de toda a precipitação acumulada em Março. Acumulado chegou agora aos *10mm* e com menos de 10ºC o que não deixa de ser notável e mete alguns dias de Inverno num bolso.

@"Charneca" Mundial já aos anos que não me lembrava de um estoiro destes por cá. Pena que essa célula tenha feito uma razia a esta zona, tinha bom aspecto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 12:30)

Continua a chuva forte. 11,1 mm acumulados. 
@criz0r Os cães da vizinhança ouviram primeiro que nós! 
Mas sim, foi um belo estoiro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

Por cá, este 1º dia de Abril começou logo com aguaceiros moderados, durante a madrugada, de resto a manhã começou bem fresca, e com aguaceiros fracos, que ainda vão caíndo.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Abr 2020 às 12:42)

Bom dia chove bem por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 12:47)

*11,5 mm* por Carnaxide já. Continua a chover bem.


----------



## almeida96 (1 Abr 2020 às 12:55)

Depois de algumas horas de chuva moderada, começam agora algumas abertas no céu... 

9,5ºC e *5,3 mm* na estação do Algueirão, o que me parece pouco... por exemplo:
Em Galamares vai em *16,3 mm; *no Mucifal *15,8 mm*; na Malveira da Serra* 9,9 mm *e em Belas foram acumulados *11,9 mm*.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2020 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, aqui ainda com 1.2mm vá lá melhor que nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 13:03)

almeida96 disse:


> Depois de algumas horas de chuva moderada, começam agora algumas abertas no céu...
> 
> 9,5ºC e *5,3 mm* na estação do Algueirão, o que me parece pouco... por exemplo:
> Em Galamares vai em *16,3 mm; *no Mucifal *15,8 mm*; na Malveira da Serra* 9,9 mm *e em Belas foram acumulados *11,9 mm*.



Não esquecer que todas essas estações meteorológicas são amadoras, podendo não estar instaladas nas melhores condições, podem não estar bem calibradas, a qualidade do material pode não ser a melhor... Diversos facores, além da própria meteorologia que também é um factor importante (com orografia à mistura, etc etc)  De facto penso que faz muita falta haver uma estação do IPMA/CIM na Serra de Sintra, mas é o que temos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2020 às 13:03)

Dia de Inverno por azeitão  Chove forte neste momento com *14.2mm* de acumulado  , e estão apenas *10.1ºc*


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2020 às 13:09)

11 mm na estação aqui ao pe de casa.
tem chovido bem toda a manhã e continua...
durante a madrugada muito frio mesmo...gora mais nos 10º - 11ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 13:17)

13 mm
9,5 graus
Chove fraco

Na serra deve estar um briol.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2020 às 13:18)

E a chuva também não para por estas bandas! Ora moderada, ora forte e com pingas grossas, com um acumulado que de certeza já vai a caminho dos *15 mm *e a somar... 
A temperatura não passa dos 9ºC!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 13:29)

Há pouco a chuva abrandou. 14,4 mm acumulados.  

Entretanto volta a chover fortemente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2020 às 13:43)

Chope copiosamente à cerca de 1 hora,  15mm já cá cantam, e pelo radar mais deverá cair na próxima hora!  A temperatura essa contínua a cair , cerca de 10°c neste momento!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Chuva fraca persistente, por vezes moderada. O acumulado segue nos *6,6 mm  
*
T. Atual: *10,6ºC*
HR: 87% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 13:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chope copiosamente à cerca de 1 hora,  15mm já cá cantam, e pelo radar mais deverá cair na próxima hora!  A temperatura essa contínua a cair , cerca de 10°c neste momento!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Por aqui já os ultrapassei. Tenho, neste momento, 15,2 mm acumulados.  

@RStorm O teu acumulado é algo baixo, amigo.


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

Boa tarde. Os aguaceiros moderados a fortes têm continuado desde manhã cedo embora o acumulado por aqui pareça reflectir pouco isso: apenas 8,7mm.

A temperatura continua baixa, 9,2ºC, sendo a sensação térmica de 5,4ºC. É curioso ter o aquecedor ligado a 1 de Abril quando não o ligava desde o final de Janeiro. 

Desde aquele trovão eram 8 e pouco da manhã infelizmente mais nenhum a assinalar, e de resto a PA vai nos 1009hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante sul.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2020 às 13:56)

Por Sesimbra chove forte há já algum tempo, não me admirava de ter acumulado algo entre os 15 e 20 mm até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 14:17)

Por Carnaxide, *14,6 mm* acumulados. Bem bom!
Estão apenas* 9,6°C*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 14:26)

Mas que dia de chuva... 16,8 mm acumulados!! 
Chuva fraca a moderada neste momento, e contínua desde as dez. 

@Jorge_scp A estação Wunderground da Serra da Azóia acumula 17,8 mm até ao momento.


----------



## fhff (1 Abr 2020 às 14:28)

16,1 mm acumulados. Bem bom! 
Agora surgiu o Sol. Parece querer estar a desanuviar..


----------



## almeida96 (1 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não esquecer que todas essas estações meteorológicas são amadoras, podendo não estar instaladas nas melhores condições, podem não estar bem calibradas, a qualidade do material pode não ser a melhor... Diversos facores, além da própria meteorologia que também é um factor importante (com orografia à mistura, etc etc)  De facto penso que faz muita falta haver uma estação do IPMA/CIM na Serra de Sintra, mas é o que temos.



Sim, de facto é uma grande falha do IPMA. Havia uma synop em Sintra/Granja; e estações IPMA em Colares e em Sintra-Pena, mas à muito que não aparecem..

De qualquer maneira, pelo que choveu (e agora chove de novo) o acumulado deverá ser superior a 10 mm (confiando no olhómetro), confiando eu mais no acumulado das estações aqui próximas.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2020 às 14:46)

Finalmente eis que chove bem por aqui, estava a ver que não.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

Finalmente esta zona da RLC a receber uma boa quantidade de água.
O núcleo depressionário bem em cima da região de Lisboa:





















Ecos amarelos significativos em movimento para NE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Com o céu já a clarear, vai caindo uma boa chuvada depois de uns breves instantes de pausa.

Em Lisboa choveu em 3h sensivelmente o que estava previsto chover durante todo o dia (pelo menos pelo GFS), cerca de 11mm. Muito bom.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

a subir 5.6mm


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

Já parou de chover e o céu começou a limpar. O acumulado fixou-se nos *15,0 mm* e a temperatura subiu rapidamente para os *12,6°C *atuais.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

Por aqui parou só agora de chover e já se vê uns raios de sol!  Pode ser que ainda venha mais alguma coisa até ao final da tarde/noite, mas já deverá ser menos intenso... veremos!

A temperatura subiu aos 10ºC, bom desenvolvimento e alguma escuridão a leste e norte onde ainda chove bem! 

Acumulado superior a 15 mm certamente, pela estação de Belas (a mais proxima) o acumulado vai em 20 mm. Ainda é algo distante e o local tem orografia diferente daqui, no entanto, à falta de estações diria que já tenho 15-20 mm acumulados! Muito bom


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 15:21)

Boas,

Por cá rendeu até ao momento 15,5 mm.
Parou de chover e a temperatura subiu um bocadinho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 15:23)

A chuva parou e o Sol já brulha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 15:26)

Depois duma manhã fresca, nublada e com 18,8 mm acumulados, o sol começa a espreitar de oeste e já ilumina a zona. 

Entretanto, a frente lá se dirige para nordeste, atingindo de rabo o Algarve.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

15mm por aqui ! Boa!


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2020 às 15:37)

Parou de chover. Céu muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2020 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela zona rural entre Benavente e Coruche nas ultimas horas tem chovido sem pausas. Ao longo da próxima hora deverá parar, mas já foi uma boa rega!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2020 às 15:42)

Chove bem pela Figueira


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Claro que esta mensagem era para estar aqui... 



StormRic disse:


> Finalmente esta zona da RLC a receber uma boa quantidade de água.
> O núcleo depressionário bem em cima da região de Lisboa:
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto já apareceu o sol, parou de chover. Mantém-se o vento e movimento das nuvens de Sul.
Há uma hora atrás, na rua, 11,0ºC e 92%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados desde as 13 horas, sem parar, tem sido uma bela rega, diria que o acumulado deve rondar os 10 mm.


----------



## srr (1 Abr 2020 às 16:44)

Abrantes, já soma 5mm.


----------



## Candy (1 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

Peniche
Além da chuva que tem sido uma constante desde ontem, por vezes com cargas de água fenomenais...

O céu está completamente ROXO a NE/E 
Algumas fachadas de casas branquinhas e viradas a poente parecem espelhos de tanto que brilham! 

Estamos agora numa aberta no que respeita à chuva. Está um frio que não se aguenta na rua... Sorte de mal se notar o vento, pelo menos aqui no centro da cidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

O pessoal do centro está a trabalhar bem hoje ,com patins a coisa até rola bem .


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2020 às 17:04)

Continua sem chover desde as 15h, o vento intensificou de S e vai secando as ruas. 
A temperatura continua a subir com o aparecimento do sol, está nos *13ºC* e a sensação é de 11ºC com o vento! 
Muitos cumulus e talvez uns aguaceiros a chegar de SW


----------



## fhff (1 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

3 minutos de granizo intenso no litoral Sintrense/Colares.  O chão ficou branco. Já ponho vídeo mais tarde.


----------



## tomalino (1 Abr 2020 às 18:14)

Granizo em Colares, segundo familiares. Mandaram-me fotografias:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

granizo aqui também  mas o aguaceiro era mais fraco não deu para acumular granizo, mas pela quantidade caiu para um aguaceiro mais fraco, se vier um mais forte vai acumular se cair


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 18:19)

Este aguaceiro vem direitinho aqui para a minha zona. E parece ser do mesmo género que aqueles que acumularam granizo a Norte de Lisboa.
Entretanto aumenta repentinamente o vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 18:27)

Célula interessante aqui ao lado para oeste, bem que desconfiava que estava a produzir granizo em boas quantidades, e pelas fotos que vi acima aqui no tópico comprovam isso.

Parece dirigir-se lentamente para Odivelas, mas a enfraquecer.

Entretanto célula jeitosa também a SE de Samora Correia já com eco laranja/vermelho no radar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

O aguaceiro foi curto, mas caiu algum granizo. Contudo, o granizo era tão fino que só se notavam as "pétalas" de gelo nos beirais da casa. 
O aguaceiro acumulou também mais 0,3 mm, e ainda se formou um arco-íris a leste, bem visível de casa. O total de hoje segue nos 19,1 mm.


----------



## Candy (1 Abr 2020 às 18:35)

Parece que estou no meio de um vulcão! É mais ou menos assim que me sinto aqui em Peniche. 
Isto roda tudo aqui à volta. 
Devia chover picaretas a esta hora! Era a forma da malta ir toda para casa. Agora que não chove só vejo carradas de pessoal a passearem-se aqui no largo em frente a minha casa. 
Alguns cãezinhos que sempre estiveram presos em quintais têm por fim a felicidade de serem trazidos à rua por uma trela. 
É pena a chuva que caiu de madrugada não vir agora. Um granizo tb dava jeitinho. Desaparecia tudo da rua que era um instante! 

E continua um frio de gelar os ossos! Abri a janela e tive logo de a fechar...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 18:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula interessante aqui ao lado para oeste, bem que desconfiava que estava a produzir granizo em boas quantidades, e pelas fotos que vi acima aqui no tópico comprovam isso.
> 
> Parece dirigir-se lentamente para Odivelas, mas a enfraquecer.


Belíssima célula vista daqui, de Carnaxide. Cortinas espetaculares de granizo bem visíveis. Mais logo publico fotos.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

outro aguaceiro um pouco mais forte que o último  mas sem granizo este


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

Bela tarde de chuva, sim senhor! Chuva moderada a forte até meio da tarde, rendendo *8,4 mm * De fazer inveja a muitos dias de inverno  
Neste momento, boas abertas de sol e alguns aguaceiros nos arredores. Veremos se ainda calha mais alguma coisa... 

T. Atual: *12,9ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2020 às 18:51)

Aguaceiro forte por Azeitão! Acumulado segue nos 21.8mm   Bela rega  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2020 às 19:05)

Boas por aqui o acumulado foi de 9,2mm veremos se ainda chove mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2020 às 19:27)

Salvação (Santa Iria de Azoia)

11°C
72%
W <12 Km/h















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2020 às 19:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belíssima célula vista daqui, de Carnaxide. Cortinas espetaculares de granizo bem visíveis. Mais logo publico fotos.


Aqui ficam:



20200401_183835 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0188 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0189 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0191 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200401_184347 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Esta cortina será de granizo, neve, que derrete pelo caminho, ou será de chuva que não chega ao solo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

Aqui a chuva persistente parou por volta das 18 horas, e agora mesmo ouvia ao longe a chuva a chegar, com pingos bem grossos, mas acabou por não dar em nada.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

Bom fim de tarde,

Até parece mentira, mas choveu bem neste primeiro de Abril.
Acumulado de 12.95 mm (até agora).

Esta manhã o meu despertador às 8 da matina foi uma bela granizada. Choveu torrencialmente durante um quarto de hora aproximadamente e ficou tudo pintado de branco. Foi um aguaceiro bastante localizado visto que a estação meteorológica que sigo, e partilho aqui dados, acumulou pouco mais de 1 mm e não fica longe de minha casa.



Microburst disse:


> Bom dia! Abril brinda-nos mesmo agora com um aguaceiro forte e um valente trovão há cerca de 5 minutos, coisa que há muito tempo não se ouvia por estas bandas.



Pela hora em que postaste, foi esse o tal aguaceiro que deixou aqui a carga de granizo. Quanto a trovoada, não dei por nada. 


A manhã foi pontuada por vários aguaceiros, os quais se estenderam até início da tarde. Posteriormente houve boas abertas, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade deixando o ambiente algo desagradável.

Extremos: 14.6ºC / 8.5ºC

Sigo com 11.9ºC, céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade e vento moderado de SW.
Está fresco.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2020 às 20:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Aguaceiro moderado por Azeitão, acumulado segue nos *5.1mm* 3º dia consecutivo com precipitação por cá, renderam até ao momento *15.7mm*
> 
> Ainda não tinha visto esta nova ferramenta do underground



Fixe essa ferramenta, descobri-a por acaso. Mal entrei na página da estação surgiu esse mapa de ecos.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:25)

trovoada perto a norte


----------



## Sanxito (1 Abr 2020 às 20:31)

Boa tarde.
Após um dia invernoso em que o registo de precipitação ficou nos 18.6 mm, há também a registar a máxima mais baixa para o mês de Abril desde que iniciei os registos em 2013. O anterior valor era de 13.6ºc registado no dia 10 de  2018, sendo o registo de hoje de 13.3ºc obtido pelas 17:41.
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco de SW e a temperatura vai descendo.
Temp. 10.7ºc 
HR. 78%


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:39)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada perto a norte



era daqui


----------



## almeida96 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:47)

Confirmo o aguaceiro de granizo por volta das 18h na zona de Sintra, com a temperatura a cair aos 8,7ºC durante este aguaceiro.

Acumulados no Concelho:
Algueirão - *11,7 mm*
Belas (Serra da Carregueira) - *20,1 mm*
Galamares -* 24,9 mm*
Mucifal -* 23,6 mm*
Pêro Pinheiro - *11,7 mm*
Magoito -* 10,2 mm
*


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

a trovoada apanhou a Fajarda norte! caiu alta granizada lá e aqui nem pingou!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:49)

david 6 disse:


> a trovoada apanhou a Fajarda norte! caiu alta granizada lá e aqui nem pingou!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2020 às 21:19)

david 6 disse:


> a trovoada apanhou a Fajarda norte! caiu alta granizada lá e aqui nem pingou!



mais este que achei


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2020 às 21:44)

Boas, 

Alguns registos desta tarde.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2020 às 22:11)

david 6 disse:


> era daqui



Eu vivo em meio urbano, mas tenho familiares que residem em meios rurais, por isso já tive a experiência de ver ao vivo (no campo, ao anoitecer) imagens como essa. É uma sensação estranha, um friozinho na barriga, uma sensação de pequenez e vulnerabilidade perante o avolumar desses gigantes, mas ao mesmo tempo é incrível testemunhar como a natureza é bela no seu estado mais bruto.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2020 às 22:51)

Fica aqui este registo que fiz ao fim da tarde de uma célula a norte de Coruche.


----------



## remember (1 Abr 2020 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

Finalmente um dia à maneira, rajada máxima de SO de 39 km/h e 14.7 mm acumulados.

Choveu bem também por Massama, não sei quanto, mas choveu até por volta das 15/15:30

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Isto é que foi um dia em grande!
O acumulado total ainda subiu mais um pouco, chegando aos 19,3 mm. Choveu quase o dobro que em fevereiro só hoje...  
Ainda caiu granizo, embora muito fino e praticamente invisível (apenas vi o granizo devido aos resguardos pretos da varanda).  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,8°C
Mín: 7,3°C 
Prec: 19,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 12,6°C
Mín: 8,1°C

Agora estão 8,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Mammatus (2 Abr 2020 às 00:01)

O acumulado de hoje está fechado: 12.95 mm (mês de Fevereiro - 7.08 mm) 

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW, 10.5ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Abr 2020 às 00:45)

almeida96 disse:


> Confirmo o aguaceiro de granizo por volta das 18h na zona de Sintra, com a temperatura a cair aos 8,7ºC durante este aguaceiro.
> 
> Acumulados no Concelho:
> Algueirão - *11,7 mm*
> ...


Acrescento 17,6 mm em Nafarros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2020 às 01:28)

Ficam aqui umas fotos da célula que causou bastante granizo em alguns locais na zona de Sintra no final da tarde.




IMG_0006-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Era muito complicado incluir a célula toda numa só fotografia, como podem ver na 1ª foto. Portanto, montei várias panorâmicas com fotos tiradas na vertical, e fiz ainda uma panorâmica vertical com fotos horizontais. Nas panorâmicas a célula pode parecer pequena, mas a "amplitude" nas panorâmicas vai desde sensivelmente os 200º até aos 310º, enquanto que em apenas uma foto a amplitude ia apenas de 220º a 280º (sensivelmente metade). Talvez esta brincadeira no paint ajude a explicar  A verde o campo de visão de apenas uma foto (na horizontal), a verde o campo de visão das panorâmicas (tiradas na vertical).







Vamos às fotos.




[/url
]IMG_9950-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



IMG_9983-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

A tal panorâmica na vertical. Junção de 5 fotos tiradas na horizontal, umas em cima das outras.



IMG_0006-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



IMG_0022-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



IMG_0034-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2iL3ppa
Tenho outras fotografias da célula quando passou para o quadrante Este, na minha opinião bem mais interessantes, mas o meu computador está cada vez mais lento a processar as fotos e não consegui ter tudo pronto hoje. Vamos ver se amanhã consigo.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2020 às 01:47)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Fica aqui este registo que fiz ao fim da tarde de uma célula a norte de Coruche.


Espetacular!


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2020 às 03:07)

acumulado foi *10mm*


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia! Depois da rega excelente de ontem eis que o dia nasce com um sol radioso. 
Ontem choveu bem mais do que estava à espera, as estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui da zona, registaram em média* 20 mm *de precipitação, excelente! 

Deixo aqui umas fotos do final do dia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

É bem verdade, depois do dia de ontem, bem chuvoso, hoje sigo com sol, já bem quente por sinal, e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2020 às 12:28)

Ontem ao final da tarde, já depois do tempo abrir, ainda houve um aguaceiro de granizo.

Já depois da célula passar, pareceu-me ver alguma rotação, mas pode ter sido sugestão, não tenho a certeza. A célula tinha uma eco laranja no radar e quando já se afastava tirei-lhe esta foto:








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2020 às 15:19)

Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

Boa tarde!

Hoje o dia está a ser bem diferente de ontem, hoje temos tido muito Sol e temperaturas mais amenas. Hoje temos tempo de Primavera! 

No fim de semana talvez venha mais alguma chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2020 às 18:48)

A tarde, ao contrário da manhã, tem sido marcada, por períodos de céu nublado, e bem mais fresco, do que esteve durante a manhã.
Vejo daqui o céu muito escuro, sobre a zona do vale do Tejo.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

E depois destes dias de janeiro disfarçados de março/abril, voltou a primavera à Figueira, com céu limpo, praticamente sem vento e temperaturas agradáveis


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2020 às 22:53)

Boa noite

Hoje o céu limpou, apenas alguns estratocumulus apareciam ao longe.
Ligeira subida da temperatura, 17,9ºC e 48% foi o registado na rua pelas 16h (15h utc).
Ainda vento de NW, até 20 Km/h aproximadamente.

Ficam dois registos de ontem, ao poente/crepúsculo mo miradouro do costume (Salvação, Santa Iria de Azóia).

Neste time-lapse 4K é possível percebermos a localização do centro do núcleo depressionário, na altura localizado perto de Peniche, a NW deste ponto de observação. As nuvens mais distantes deslocam-se de ENE, as próximas de W:










Vídeo FHD, montagem de vários segmentos, acelerado 32 vezes, para Sul:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2020 às 23:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho outras fotografias da célula quando passou para o quadrante Este, na minha opinião bem mais interessantes, mas o meu computador está cada vez mais lento a processar as fotos e não consegui ter tudo pronto hoje. Vamos ver se amanhã consigo.



Aqui ficam as fotos que faltam de domingo, de uma célula que causou bastante granizo em alguns locais de Sintra e foi-se deslocando para Este, deixando apenas algumas pingas aqui. Estas fotos são de quando a célula já tinha passado para o quadrante Este.

Notáveis as cortinas que seriam certamente de precipitação na forma sólida, e um sinal de esperança, como diz o @windchill, este arco-íris 




IMG_0088-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0091-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0121-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0125-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0139-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0160-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0175-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (3 Abr 2020 às 00:13)

Ontem ainda apanhei esta pérola de arco-iris ao final da tarde, aqui na Amora 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iLjroX]
	

2020.04.01 - 174528 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2020 às 13:15)

windchill disse:


> Ontem ainda apanhei esta pérola de arco-iris ao final da tarde, aqui na Amora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa pérola daqui da Margem Sul ainda foi parar ao Severe Weather Europe. Parabéns!!! 
________________________________________
Por aqui, o dia de ontem foi claramente primaveril, mas a nortada estragou um pouco a temperatura pela Charneca, como já é habitual nesta altura do ano. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 6,4ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,3ºC
Mín: 7,2ºC

Hoje o dia nasceu com sol e rapidamente ficou quente, com uma máxima até agora de 18,6ºC. No entanto, o vento na última hora fez diminuir a temperatura, estando esta agora nos 17,4ºC.


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2020 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde

Tempo soalheiro e agradável tem marcado estes últimos dois dias, dignos de primavera 
Céu limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde. O vento tem soprado fraco de N-NW.

Quarta: *7,3ºC* */ 13,6ºC / 8,4 mm *
Quinta: *6,2ºC / 18,7ºC *
Hoje: *7,1ºC / 19,9ºC *

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## windchill (3 Abr 2020 às 19:21)

Boa tarde.

Dia sem grande história e nível de seguimento meteorológico, com sol e algum vento e alguns cúmulos fraquinhos.... ainda assim deu para fotografar um curioso nascer do sol aqui da varanda


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Abr 2020 às 19:33)

Boa tarde,
Dia quente e soalheiro, algumas núvens pela tarde, tirando isso um dia de Primavera.
Neste momento 15,8ºC e uma PA de 1010 .


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2020 às 20:05)

Hoje, por cá foi uma dia bem ameno, de tarde as nuvens já começaram a aparecer, encobrindo por vezes o sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2020 às 22:44)

windchill disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia sem grande história e nível de seguimento meteorológico, com sol e algum vento e alguns cúmulos fraquinhos.... ainda assim deu para fotografar um curioso nascer do sol aqui da varanda


Sabes o que são esses fumos? Esses fumos são "queimas" controladas que o Alfeite faz para queimar os resíduos de borracha. Forma uma espécie de fumo bem negro, diferente dos habituais fumos de incêndio florestal. 

Mais um dia com pouco interesse. Céu limpo, tempo ameno, embora amenizado na minha zona devido à proximidade do mar. No entanto, até esteve calor quando o vento parava.
Foi também um dia para dar uma volta pela zona, depois de quase duas semanas no quarto/cozinha.

De salientar que, depois quase 20 mm na passada quarta, nota-se um novo crescimento das ervas. Sinal de vida! 






Também já corre água na ribeira. Desde dezembro que isso não acontecia.





Algumas flores também despontaram de súbito, sinal que já há alguma humidade nos solos.





200 metros para sul, o bairro muda. Entramos na Aroeira, um bairro de génese ilegal, como muitos no município, mas que foi urbanizado "à pressa". Ainda existem imensos sinais dessa falta de planeamento, desde as estradas inclinadas/caixotes do lixo no meio da rua... 





...até aos passeios inclinados e mal feitos.





Nestes tempos de COVID, posso dizer que fiz uma espécie de "transgressão", mas claramente não me encontrei com ninguém ao pé, logo não houve problema. A suposta transgressão é que atravessei a fronteira entre o concelho de Almada e o do Seixal (que fica a 500 metros de casa). As diferenças no alcatrão da estrada são visíveis: o alcatrão mais granuloso é o do Seixal, o outro menos solto é o de Almada:





Do outro lado da fronteira inter-concelhia, as paisagens são espetaculares. Vê-se floresta e pinhal até onde a vista alcança (para além da central solar), e ainda foi possível ver um estratocúmulo lá bem para o interior. 





Este canil começaria a funcionar já no dia 25 de março, mas a inauguração foi adiada devido ao _coronavirus_. Sim, o canil estaria neste local, mas atrás daqueles pinheiros. 





*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 6,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 7,4°C

Agora estão 12,2°C e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto o vento mudou para oeste. Esperam-se dias chuvosos!


----------



## Thomar (4 Abr 2020 às 09:00)

Bom dia! Hoje deve mesmo chover, céu totalmente nublado, sente-se a HR elevada (já chuvisca no Algarve) e para espanto meu, 
apareceram no céu grupos de 50 a 60 gaivotas em todas as direcções, diria que são 150 a 200 exemplares!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2020 às 11:25)

por aqui céu muito nublado mas sem sinais de chuva ate agora.
Vamos ver se chove qq coisa ainda hoje....


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Abr 2020 às 11:47)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia é o oposto ao de ontem, temos nublusidade, a temperatura baixou e parece que irá chover algo.
Estamos com uma tempª de 14,9ºC e uma PA de 1008 .


----------



## Tufao André (4 Abr 2020 às 12:23)

Bom dia malta!!  

Após 2 dias sem grande historia, com muito sol, frio à noite e ameno durante o dia e pouco vento, hoje o dia está muito diferente.
Acordou muito nublado, com vento moderado de SE, e começa a chover fraco agora com pingas grossas! 
*16ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (4 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

Bom dia,

embora fraca.

Não posso partilhar mais dados pois a estação que sigo está neste momento offline.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 12:59)

Bom dia,
Este final de manhã segue com céu nublado, vento fraco, e bem fresco por sinal.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Abr 2020 às 13:01)

Entretanto vai-se intensificando a chuva, já moderada, e vai molhando as ruas! 
Vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2020 às 13:18)

O radar está meio enganador, pois só agora começou a chover aqui, quando supostamente segundo o radar já estaria a chover há mais tempo.


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

dia de céu encoberto. Periodos de chuvisco durante a manhã. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2020 às 13:37)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Hoje deve mesmo chover, céu totalmente nublado, sente-se a HR elevada (já chuvisca no Algarve) e para espanto meu,
> apareceram no céu grupos de 50 a 60 gaivotas em todas as direcções, diria que são 150 a 200 exemplares!


Gaivotas em terra, sinal de vendaval... Às vezes a natureza consegue prever melhor o tempo que os próprios modelos. 
Se há muitas gaivotas em terra, por alguma razão será... Será porque vêm aí tempos animados? 

Por aqui já chuviscou, depois duma noite bem mais quente que as anteriores, mas não acumulou nada. Por outro lado, o ECMWF prevê quase 40 mm nos próximos dez dias, o que não seria nada mau. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Thomar (4 Abr 2020 às 14:15)

Por aqui ainda não caiu nada, as imagens de radar são enganadoras, as nuvens podem conter água mas por aqui ainda não pingou,
agora aparece qualquer coisa no radar, vamos ver se chove.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui ainda não caiu nada, as imagens de radar são enganadoras, as nuvens podem conter água mas por aqui ainda não pingou,
> agora aparece qualquer coisa no radar, vamos ver se chove.


Qual chuva? Essa nebulosidade já chegou aqui, completamente dissipada, e apenas caíram umas pingas grossas, que acumularam 0,1 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 16:03)

Começou agora a cair os primeiros aguaceiros, o vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

2x hoje que cai uns pingos


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

chuva fraca. Vento a intensificar-se. Sopra moderado de SW.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

caíram uns pingos grossos por aqui, mas depois parou.
O radar chegou a estar composto, mas nada. 
Esta muito escuro...

Entretanto os modelos têm vindo a retirar chuva para a semana
O IPMA tb ja nao tem grande coisa na previsão a 10 dias, mau sinal...


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2020 às 18:16)

Boa tarde

A precipitação que tem caído na RLC é irrisória, só até esta altura há registos de acumulados, nas estações IPMA, de algumas poucas décimas em Lisboa e margem sul.
Confirmo que aqui na Póvoa nem chega a molhar o chão. Apareceu o sol agora.
E isto apesar dos céus muito escuros quando passam as bandas de nimbostratus.


A frente oclusa passou, efectivamente, entre as 12h e as 13h aqui na região de Lisboa:




















A abundante nebulosidade alta escondia... praticamente nenhuma precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

chuvisca


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2020 às 18:33)

periodo mais moderado  não esperava


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2020 às 18:43)




----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

Algumas imagens ainda do dia 1.

Para ENE (Coruche), entre as 17:06 e as 17:49 utc


david 6 disse:


> granizo aqui também  mas o aguaceiro era mais fraco não deu para acumular granizo, mas pela quantidade caiu para um aguaceiro mais fraco, se vier um mais forte vai acumular se cair





david 6 disse:


> outro aguaceiro um pouco mais forte que o último  mas sem granizo este
























Para SSE (Alcochete), cerca das 18:40 utc


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

david 6 disse:


> chuvisca





david 6 disse:


> periodo mais moderado  não esperava





david 6 disse:


>



Foi mesmo só para aí  ! Belo arco-íris!






Nas próximas horas não há muito a esperar, talvez mais para a noite:


----------



## Mammatus (4 Abr 2020 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas imagens ainda do dia 1.
> 
> Para ENE (Coruche), entre as 17:06 e as 17:49 utc
> 
> ...



Muito mais fotogénico esse céu do que o de nimbostratos sensaborões de hoje.
Belas fotos as usual! 
_______________

A estação voltou a estar on a partir do meio da tarde, logo 0 mm de acumulação visto que nem sequer choveu a partir daí, mas com o que o que choveu antes disso duvido que acumulasse. 

Céu muito nublado, e tempo ameno devido ao vento de S/SW, 18ºC.


----------



## Microburst (4 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

Boa tarde ao fórum. O vento de SO sopra fresco e moderado aqui pelo Feijó e já traz consigo cheiro de chuva e maresia, o que é bastante agradável. 

Há cerca de 1h vi-me forçado a ter de sair para ir fazer algumas compras a um supermercado próximo já que neste momento tenho 3 gerações debaixo do mesmo tecto, e fiquei de certa forma encantado com o bailado aéreo das andorinhas rente ao solo, despreocupadamente voando à volta das nossas pernas como se nem ali estivéssemos, e de facto só eu estava na rua naquele momento. Fez-me voltar aos tempos de infância na zona da Cova da Piedade quando a minha avó me dizia que quando as visse a voar baixinho era sinal de chuva e tinha de voltar para casa deixando a brincadeira na rua para trás.

Por esta altura 18,5ºC, 68% de humidade relativa e pressão nos 1010hpa. Venha de lá essa chuvinha que é bem precisa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2020 às 20:08)

Salvação

16,7°C
74,5%
Sul/SSEaté 22 Km/h

Alguns pequenos padrões undulatus nos Altostratus














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Abr 2020 às 20:27)

Boa noite caiu um aguaceiro moderado ao final do dia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2020 às 20:34)

Boa noite,
Depois daqueles chuviscos, pouco mais caiu. O céu continuou nublado, a chuva nem vê-la... Amanhã, pelo menos, teremos chuva bem distribuída por todo o país, com acumulados entre 10 e 30 mm. Isso esperemos nós!  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 9,8°C
Prec: 0,1 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 10,3°C

Agora estão 16,8°C e céu nublado, com a pressão a descer bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

E depois de alguns aguaceiros que cairam neste final de tarde, a noite segue bem cinzenta, e ouvi agora passar um bando de gaivotas, o que não é muito normal, por estas bandas.
Vai valendo as muitas dezenas de pirilampos para iluminar esta noite.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de alguns aguaceiros que cairam neste final de tarde, a noite segue bem cinzenta, e ouvi agora passar um bando de gaivotas, o que não é muito normal, por estas bandas.
> Vai valendo as muitas dezenas de pirilampos para iluminar esta noite.



pirilampo em Abril? Também não é normal, pelo menos na minha zona é coisa de Junho...
Por aqui nada...nem um pingo


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2020 às 21:35)

Boa noite

Dia ameno com céu muito nublado, apresentando-se com algumas abertas no final do dia.
Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos ao inicio da tarde, mas apenas molharam o chão. A maior da parte dos ecos no radar eram virga...
O vento soprou moderado de SW, por vezes temporariamente forte e com rajadas pontuais a partir do final da manhã, enfraquecendo bastante agora no final do dia.
Em principio, amanhã é que deverá chover bem 

Extremos de hoje: *9,4ºC / 19,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 21:37)

jamestorm disse:


> pirilampo em Abril? Também não é normal, pelo menos na minha zona é coisa de Junho...
> Por aqui nada...nem um pingo



Verdade, muitas dezenas de pirilampos, a sobrevoarem os campos, aqui em redor, mesmo em zonas de influencia, dos candeeiros da estrada, já começa a ser um ritual isto acontecer em dias que antecedem a chuva, pois já aconteceu na semana passada.
Deixo a foto, de um que estava pousado, hoje mesmo.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2020 às 21:44)

lindos!! Mas acho que deve ser uma espécie diferente da que eu estou habituado. os daqui aparecem em noites calmas de Inicio de Verão...



Pedro1993 disse:


> Verdade, muitas dezenas de pirilampos, a sobrevoarem os campos, aqui em redor, mesmo em zonas de influencia, dos candeeiros da estrada, já começa a ser um ritual isto acontecer em dias que antecedem a chuva, pois já aconteceu na semana passada.
> Deixo a foto, de um que estava pousado, hoje mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

jamestorm disse:


> lindos!! Mas acho que deve ser uma espécie diferente da que eu estou habituado. os daqui aparecem em noites calmas de Inicio de Verão...



Tens, aqui um tópico, onde, fazemos os avistamento, e com mais detalhes sobre estes seres que cada estão mais ameaçados, este estava com a luz sempre ligada, não piscava, como tantos outros que observei no mesmo momento.
Tendo em conta que as noite ainda estão bem fresca, e húmidas devido ao orvalho, de facto, em noite mais amenas, como falas-te observam também com mais intensidade.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/vaga-lumes-de-portugal.2213/pagina-28


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2020 às 00:12)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 16.3ºc e 85%HR. O vento perdeu um pouco de força após as 22.
O resumo do dia foi o seguinte.

Resumo diário
04-04-2020 (Sábado)
Vento Max: 50 km/h SE
Temperatura: 19.0°c | 12.2°c
Humidade: 86% | 65%
Pressão: 1011.1 hPa | 1008.0 hPa
Chuva:0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/h


----------



## efcm (5 Abr 2020 às 04:12)

Acabei de ser acordado por chuva muito forte na Amadora .

Se continuar assim muito mais tempo vai provocar pequenas inundações nos locais habituais.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 04:35)

efcm disse:


> Acabei de ser acordado por chuva muito forte na Amadora .
> 
> Se continuar assim muito mais tempo vai provocar pequenas inundações nos locais habituais.



Sim, aqui na Póvoa chegou essa linha de instabilidade, corre a água na rua como não via há muitas semanas, diria mesmo meses.
Esta oclusão traz bastante mais precipitação, em linhas oblíquas à frente:















O movimento, tal como desde o poente, mantém-se de Sul/SSE nos níveis baixos mas de SW nos níveis médios:


----------



## Thomar (5 Abr 2020 às 08:41)

Bom dia ! Hoje SIm já chove ! Ontem foram só uns chuviscos e vento.
Segundo as estações meteorológicas amadoras, a do @Ricardo Carvalho leva *12mm*, a do @vortex leva *13,5mm*, a da Quinta do Anjo leva *13mm*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
Hoje sim, que dia de chuva, que recordações me trazem estes dias!! 

Depois dum "temporal de vento" logo após a meia-noite, com ventos na ordem dos 35 a 40 km/h, sigo agora com 10,4 mm, fruto da chuva que tem caído desde as duas da manhã. 

Entretanto parece que a chuva parou. Mais água deverá vir hoje, penso eu que sim... 

GFS, já foste!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Abr 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia, que belo inicio de manhã, chuva forte nunca pensei que fosse já tanto mas tenho acumulados 9.6mm e neste momento chove belo domingo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 10:39)

Bom dia,
Durante a madrugada, caiu uns bons aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que ainda continuam no decorrer desta manhã, mais uma boa rega.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2020 às 11:18)

Bom dia pessoal,

Bela madrugada/manhã de chuva, entradas de SSW não falham  Até ao momento 17.4mm,  e assim em poucos dias Abril tem 80% da média feita, praticamente 40mm acumulados  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 11:37)

Que valente chuvada cai neste momento que até faz fumo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2020 às 11:40)

sigo com *12.4mm*, não esperava tanto até esta hora, por enquanto a chuva parou


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2020 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e início da manhã francamente positivos a nível de precipitação. Sigo com um valor acumulado de 13.21 mm. 

Tempo de sudoeste, tépido e húmido, 20°C e 75% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2020 às 12:20)

Madrugada e manhã com periodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
Neste momento chuvisco. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas. Céu encoberto.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2020 às 13:05)

Boa Tarde

Bem, isto é que foi uma madrugada e pêras  Chuva/aguaceiros moderados até meio da manhã, por vezes muitos fortes, rendendo um acumulado de *12,6 mm *
Neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SW com rajadas. Parece que a chuva não ficar por aqui, o radar mostra que vem lá mais obra, venha ela 

T. Atual: *19,0ºC*
HR: 79%
Vento: SW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 13:06)

E depois de uma paragem da chuva, que durou cerca de 1 horas já voltou a cair novamente, as linhas de água já ganharam um novo folego, depois destas chuvadas.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,
Mas que belo dia tem estado, muita chuva tem caído, muita mesmo.
A chuva sempre aparece, para dar os bons dias quando as coisas não andam tão bem, e eis que novamente carrega .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 13:31)

É sensação minha ou a linha de instabilidade está a passar de raspão pela zona e a seguir para nordeste? 

Para já continuo com os 10,6 mm que acumulei de manhã, sendo que agora o céu está nublado e estão 17,9°C, com uma humidade relativa de 89% e vento forte. Até parece que estamos em São Paulo...


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Abr 2020 às 13:42)

Boa tarde durante a madrugado choveu com algumas pausas, agora chove com muita intensidade devido á frente fria.


----------



## almeida96 (5 Abr 2020 às 13:49)

Por aqui a manhã foi bem chuvosa! 

Pêro Pinheiro leva 6,9 mm; Belas 6,4mm e Galamares 4,6 mm...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2020 às 15:21)

14 mm aqui em Alenquer segundo a estação da Netatmo que sigo.
Bem bom!!!


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Início de tarde com chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

Períodos de chuva fraca ou moderada, por vezes durante a marugada e meio da manhã caíu com mais força.
Nesta altura a última frente oclusa mostra um esboço de gancho em torno de um pequeno núcleo satélite, dirigindo-se para NNE, talvez passe em Peniche e entre mais a norte:















Às 12h estava assinalado na carta sinoptica:


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

 e puxada a vento.

7.11 mm/hr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

Um belo dia de inverno por aqui, muita chuva e vento  Mais vale tarde do que nunca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

Aguaceiros fortes têm sido contínuos esta tarde... 
12,9 mm


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2020 às 15:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um belo dia de inverno por aqui, muita chuva e vento  Mais vale tarde do que nunca.



não fosse a temperatura bastante amena estariam reunidos todos os ingredientes para um belo dia de Inverno.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

ainda bem que choveu mais do que pensava de manhã, porque esta tarde vai desiludir para o que estava previsto  vai chovendo por vezes moderado, mais vento que outra coisa


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta altura a última frente oclusa mostra um esboço de gancho em torno de um pequeno núcleo satélite, dirigindo-se para NNE, talvez passe em Peniche e entre mais a norte:



Bela vista do satélite Terra, captada cerca das 11:26 utc:


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 15:50)

Ecos amarelos, em Peniche, do pequeno gancho da frente, e mais a sul na península de Setúbal:






Movimento destas últimas células para NE, atenção Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

E depois de cerca de 1 hora sem chover, voltou novamente, com aguaceiros moderados.
O acumulado de hoje deve rondar os 18 mm.


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2020 às 16:03)

Boas,

Manhã e tarde de chuva moderada a forte, aqui por Peniche

Posso dizer que acabámos de levar com uma carrada de água em cima! Foram dois ecos amarelos quase seguidos. Este último com ponto laranja e torrencial! 




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 16:04)

Candy disse:


> Posso dizer que acabámos de levar com uma carrada de água em cima! Foram dois ecos amarelos quase seguidos. Este último com ponto laranja e torrencial!



Peniche apanhou em cheio com o eco laranja que entretanto surgiu à entrada do gancho em terra:





O enrolamento em torno do pequeno núcleo é agora mais evidente no radar:


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2020 às 16:06)

E forte como tudo!
Está pouco vento, então caia mesmo a pique. Parecia uma daquelas brutais chuvadas tropicais!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

@StormRic 
Tive de andar a escoar água à vassourada nas escadas do terraço pois os dois canos de escoamento não davam vazão!

Reparei no gancho... 
Trouxe-me lembranças nada boas! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e o acumulado já passa os 20mm ( 20.7mm)   Destaque para o vento com rajadas fortes de SSE , com rajada máxima de 50.1km,h! Belo Domingo para se estar a ouvi-la bater na janela, gosto tanto 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2020 às 16:21)

Tem chovido bem hoje pela Figueira, este começo de abril tem sido bem chuvoso por aqui


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

Parou a chuva, o vento aumentou significativamente de intensidade e ou me engano muita ou já está a virar para o quadrante oeste. Já faz um grande efeito nos galhos das árvores aqui na Praça do lado norte da minha casa.
Até há pouco nem mexiam.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e o acumulado já passa os 20mm ( 20.7mm)   Destaque para o vento com rajadas fortes de SSE , com rajada máxima de 50.1km,h! *Belo Domingo para se estar a ouvi-la bater na janela, gosto tanto*
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Também gosto! 

Acumulado até agora de 15.24 mm. O acumulado mensal já vai 28.19 mm, ainda nem cinco dias se passaram e este valor já supera o mensal de Fevereiro e Março juntos.  E vamos ver se a marca de Janeiro (42.66 mm) não é ultrapassada, seria óptimo se tal acontecesse.

Bastante vento agora, rajadas a superar na boa os 40 e tal km/h.


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2020 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Parece que fecharam a torneira hehe

Tempo de vendaval agora, mas que dia bem bom...










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 16:41)

Mammatus disse:


> Também gosto!
> Acumulado até agora de 15.24 mm. O acumulado mensal já vai 28.19 mm, ainda nem cinco dias se passaram e este valor já supera o mensal de Fevereiro e Março juntos.


Por aqui não chove desde as 15:30. O acumulado diário segue nos 13 mm. 
O acumulado dos últimos cinco dias segue nos 32,3 mm, o que corresponde a 40% do valor normal para o mês na zona. A ver se chove mais hoje... 
O acumulado anual finalmente ultrapassou os 100 mm, estando agora nos 104,9 mm. No ano passado, isto ocorreu em março... O ano hidrológico segue com 347,8 mm. 

PS: Olha, olha, está sol neste momento, com 16,9ºC e uma humidade do camano!


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui não chove desde as 15:30. O acumulado diário segue nos 13 mm.
> O acumulado dos últimos cinco dias segue nos 32,3 mm, o que corresponde a 40% do valor normal para o mês na zona. A ver se chove mais hoje...
> O acumulado anual finalmente ultrapassou os 100 mm, estando agora nos 104,9 mm. No ano passado, isto ocorreu em março... O ano hidrológico segue com 347,8 mm.
> 
> PS: *Olha, olha, está sol neste momento, com 16,9ºC e uma humidade do camano!*



Com efeito, isto sim é o nosso Abril que conhecemos.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

Boa tarde.
Hoje acordei por volta das 10:30, tinha 7.8 mm acumulados, mas até agora só registei mais 0.6 mm.  Já há cerca de um ano e meio que a estação começou a ter alguma dificuldade em comunicar dados de precipitação, sempre que a humidade seja bastante elevada por períodos longos. Já fiz diversas manutenções mas o problema persiste. 
8 anos feitos em Janeiro, estará na altura de proceder à substituição e aí tentar resolver o problema, seguindo depois para outras paragens.
Bom,naquilo que interessa, o vento atingiu os 61 Km/h com médias frequentes bem acima dos 30 Km/h e as rajadas acima dos 50 km/h. Agora desacelerou bastante e já rodou um pouco de SE para SSW.

Temp. 17.0ºc
HR. 98%
Precip. 8.4 mm (??) / Rate Max. 77.4 mm/h 
Vento med. 14.2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 17:19)

Parou de chuviscar há meia hora.
Vento intensificou-se de WSW, por vezes entre 30 e 40 Km/h.
16,6ºC
90%

Céu apenas com estratos e abertas, tudo bastante varrido pelo vento.

Região de Coimbra e para norte, acumulados substanciais, destaque para os *41,2 mm em 2 horas*, na Mealhada, já fora do limite norte da RLC.
É pena não termos a estação de Peniche a funcionar, penso que terá sido o "penico" desta região neste evento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

Depois da chuva parar, sopra neste momento o vento moderado a forte, por vezes.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

A passagem do satéilte Aqua, cerca das 12h26 utc, colocou o território do continente perto da margem da faixa de varrimento. Por isso a qualidade da imagem não é boa, mas dá para perceber o pequeno centro de rotação à latitude do Cabo da Roca, quando se dirigia para NNE/NE:


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 18:26)

Este grupo de células (ou célula única talvez) formou-se à entrada em terra dos restos do pequeno núcleo depressionário, ganhou a partir da Marinha Grande ampla extensão de eco amarelo e pontualmente vários ecos laranja.
Movimenta-se para NE/ENE,pelo sul de Coimbra, na direcção da Lousã:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

StormRic disse:


> Este grupo de células (ou célula única talvez) formou-se à entrada em terra dos restos do pequeno núcleo depressionário, ganhou a partir da Marinha Grande ampla extensão de eco amarelo e pontualmente vários ecos laranja.
> Movimenta-se para NE/ENE,pelo sul de Coimbra, na direcção da Lousã:


*17.4mm *acumulados na estação do Aeródromo de Leiria e *11.3mm* em S. Pedro do Moel  na última hora devido a essa célula.
Uma estação netatmo em Pombal tem um acumulado de 30.7mm, dos quais 12mm em 1 hora.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2020 às 19:25)

acumulado de hoje *15.2mm*


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 19:36)

Aquela estrutura parece mesmo associada a um núcleo depressionário.
Continuou o seu movimento para NE/ENE e isolou-se com um padrão circular à sua volta que penso não seja mera ilusão:


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2020 às 20:26)

Pequeno núcleo identificado na análise de superfície das 18h:





Continua a mover-se para ENE, mantém a individualidade e a célula central:


----------



## almeida96 (5 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

A precipitação acumulada na estação wunderground do Algueirão parece-me manifestamente baixo para a chuva que caiu. Acumulou *3,8 mm*.

Outras estações do concelho:

Belas CC: 8,9 mm
Pêro Pinheiro: 9,4 mm
Magoito: 5 mm
Galamares: 8,6 mm
Mucifal: 6,9 mm
Barcarena (em Oeiras, mas bastante próxima): *10,7 mm*

Em geral menores acumulados que a Margem Sul por exemplo, mas ainda assim foi um bom dia, rain wise .


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> Este grupo de células (ou célula única talvez) formou-se à entrada em terra dos restos do pequeno núcleo depressionário, ganhou a partir da Marinha Grande ampla extensão de eco amarelo e pontualmente vários ecos laranja.
> Movimenta-se para NE/ENE,pelo sul de Coimbra, na direcção da Lousã:


Está a descarregar agora na Covilhã.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Boas,

Por cá  a chuva foi pouca, 3 mm.

Na praia do Guincho acumulou 1,6 mm, a referida estação voltou a estar operacional.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2020 às 21:52)

Boa noite 

A passagem da linha de instabilidade a meio da tarde trouxe mais alguns aguaceiros intensos, que elevaram o acumulado para *14,1 mm *
Após a sua passagem, o céu foi começando a diminuir de nebulosidade e o vento rodou para W-NW,  enfraquecendo bastante. 

Extremos de hoje: *12,7ºC / 19,0ºC / 14,1 mm 
*
T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 22:18)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi de chuva durante a manhã e a tarde, mas não choveu desde as 15:00. Esteve céu nublado, mas entretanto limpou por volta das 21:00. Contudo, o ambiente lá fora parece uma autêntica sopa, com 15,0°C e uma humidade relativa de 93%.  

O acumulado foi um pouco inferior ao de outros pontos na Península de Setúbal, mas mesmo assim foi equivalente ao que estava previsto: 13 mm.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,5°C
Mín: 14,9°C (???) 
Prec: 13 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,9°C
Mín: 15,4°C (???) 

Entretanto já é possível visualizar a massa nebulosa que irá afetar Portugal amanhã. Esperemos que chova tal e qual como hoje, bem distribuída pelo país, e não só nas zonas habituais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2020 às 04:08)

Nevoeiro desde há pelo menos duas horas, visibilidade 100 m, na zona alta da Póvoa (alt.120m)
Pouco espesso na vertical, vê-se a lua.

13,5ºC
87% a 95% consoante o local das ruas.
Veículos bem orvalhados.

















Vento nulo.
A análise das 00h mostra uma frente fria ao largo da costa Oeste e prolongando-se em ramo quente sobre o noroeste da península, movimento lento, às 03h mantinha-se praticamente na mesma posição avaliando pela imagem de satélite:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã começou com nevoeiro, muito húmido, pois até fazia pingar as beiras, mas que entretando já se dispersou, dando lugar ao céu muito nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 11:30)

Bom dia! 
O dia começou cinzento e já caiu alguma precipitação fraca. 
Neste momento está a ficar mais escuro e aproxima-se precipitação forte de SW que esperemos que renda mais que ontem!

Ontem a chuva acumulada nem chegou aos 10 mm, muito abaixo do previsto...


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 11:51)

A chuva já intensificou, cai moderada e vento moderado de S/SW


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2020 às 12:25)

Dia bastante húmido. Manhã com periodos de chuvisco. Vento fraco de SW. Céu encoberto.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2020 às 12:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto aqui pelas lezírias, Vai chovendo moderadamente por agora!


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

vai chovendo


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

Forte chuvada neste momento!!!  Isto sim é chover a serio...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2020 às 12:52)

Boas

3 mm
Chove fraco 

Na serra o acumulado deve ser bem maior, tempo sul/orografia deve estar a trabalhar bem.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2020 às 13:04)

Boa tarde.
Finalmente alguma chuva que se veja, 3mm acumulados e uma temperatura simpática 15,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 13:07)

Acabou de cair agora há pouco os primeiros aguaceiros fracos do dia.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde chove com muita intensidade por aqui.


----------



## Candy (6 Abr 2020 às 13:52)

Boa tarde

Mais de m dia de chuvaria em Peniche.

Chuva forte durante quase toda a manhã...
E continua... Chove torrencialmente já há um bocado 

Lá terei de ir escoar água do terraço à vassourada, para as escadas, outra vez. Os canos de escoamento não estão a dar vazão a tanta água.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia de chuva por aqui. O acumulado segue nos 2,8 mm, um pouco abaixo dos acumulados de pontos mais a norte na Península de Setúbal... 
O evento segue com 15,7 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 14:26)

Acabou de cair uns bons agauceiros moderados durante meia hora, neste momento já começa a parar.


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2020 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um belo dia, com céu encoberto e períodos de chuva moderada  O acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*. Vento fraco de W. 

T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 93%
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

Depois duma bela chuvada há pouco, o acumulado segue nos 4,8 mm. Está um ambiente bem estranho lá fora, com 15,7ºC e bastante humidade, igualzinho a ontem...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Boa carga neste momento. 
6 mm


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Pela hora de almoço, mais 2 belos aguaceiros bem intensos mas curtos que rapidamente passaram a chuva moderada.
Continua o regime de chuva contínua, variando entre fraca e moderada, com periodos mais forte!  
Muito escuro a sul, vento moderado de S e *16ºC*

P.S.: Foi impressão minha ou já ouvi um trovão ao longe...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Tufao André disse:


> Pela hora de almoço, mais 2 belos aguaceiros bem intensos mas curtos que rapidamente passaram a chuva moderada.
> Continua o regime de chuva contínua, variando entre fraca e moderada, com periodos mais forte!
> Muito escuro a sul, vento moderado de S e *16ºC*
> 
> P.S.: Foi impressão minha ou já ouvi um trovão ao longe...


Há pouco registaram-se duas descargas elétricas, mas estão bem longe da costa, portanto não me parece que tenha sido um trovão... 
_________________________
Esta chuva tem sido contínua há já algum tempo, tendo um acumulado atual de 5,6 mm. Entretanto parece que a chuva está a ficar mais forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Boa tarde!
Belo dia de chuva. Aliás, estes últimos dias têm sido espetaculares. 
Neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Abr 2020 às 15:04)

Boa tarde. 
Mais um dia de chuva, com o vento bem mais fraco do que ontem. 
Temp. 16.5°c
HR. 96%
Vento med. (10 min.) 7.1 km/h 
Rajada max. 35 km/h SE
Precip. 6.2 mm 
Rate max. 22.8 mm/h (11:41)

*Vai chovendo bem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

bela chuvada! Rain rate de 51,2mm/h


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

depois de uma pausa volta a chuva por vezes moderada, sigo com 3.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2020 às 15:09)

Chove bem por aqui neste momento, na berma da estrada já corre uma ribeirazita


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 15:11)

Carga de água brutal, até faz fumo no predio da frente!!!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2020 às 15:19)

Grande carga aqui por Alenquer!


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

Chove com bastante intensidade em Odivelas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

Por aqui também chove bem. O acumulado já segue nos 8,9 mm, bem acima do previsto para hoje. 
Estive à pouco na varanda e voltou a estar tudo verdejante. É um bom sinal, já que estava a ficar tudo seco em março! 

PS: 9,1 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2020 às 15:42)

12 mm.
Assim está bem.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 15:44)

Boas,

Mas que bem que ela cai hehe













Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Continua a chover por aqui, agora com menos intensidade mas o que interessa é que continua.

Uma vez mais os modelos errararam por defeito, choveu (bem) mais do que o previsto. A malta agradece.


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2020 às 15:48)

Em Lisboa chove com intensidade desde as 15h.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

A chuva continua, de forma mais fraca agora e o acumulado sempre a somar! 
Segundo a estação de Belas, a oficial mais próxima, o acumulado vai em *13,5 mm.* Sendo aguaceiros localmente mais intensos, acredito que aqui na fronteira com Lisboa, possa ser um pouco mais alto pelo que já vi chover...


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

Mas que bem, será que fica acima do valor acumulado ontem...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

Várias ocorrências em Lisboa de inundação.

*RSB*






*Prociv*


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

remember disse:


> Mas que bem, será que fica acima do valor acumulado ontem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max rain rate de 56.98 mm/h segundo o weather display às 15h50

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 15:59)

Por aqui, o acumulado de hoje já ultrapassou o de ontem, devido a uma enorme carga de água há pouco... 
Até agora sigo com 13,7 mm acumulados, e um total do evento de 26,8 mm. O total mensal segue nos 46,1 mm, o que é cerca de metade do valor médio mensal.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

E continua a subir...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 16:14)

Está bem composto isto hoje...

A base de nuvens está muito baixa, deixei de ver a ponte Vasco da Gama e continua a cair em força... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

Chove torrencial neste momento... Lá se vai o acumulado de ontem...

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

chove com bastante intensidade neste momento.
11.5 mm na estação aqui perto.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!

Períodos de chuva por vezes fortes aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo! 

Não contava com tanta chuva hoje!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

Mais algumas ocorrências.

*RSB*







*Prociv*


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2020 às 16:32)

16,1mm na G.Goutinho das 15h às 16h.
11,1mm no Geofísico.

Em Odivelas continua a chover, mas agora de forma mais fraca.
Excelente rega por aqui.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Já era... E é para continuar!

Depois, de acalmar, volta a cair em força.









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2020 às 16:40)

14.8 mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 16:43)

chove bem  não esperava tanto


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 16:46)

Começa a escurecer de novo, outra carga de certeza... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (6 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

Por aqui sigo com um acumulado de 12.0 mm.
Quando a chuva cessou, e vento aumentou muito de intensidade, atingiu os 51 km/h SE.
Temp. 17.0 ºc
HR. 96%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

Sensivelmente 2h depois a chuva cessou por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2020 às 17:11)

david 6 disse:


> chove bem  não esperava tanto




Quanto já acumulaste? Aqui do outro lado do Sorraia continua a chover bem!


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

A chuva continua a cair moderada a forte bela rega!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 17:20)

Por aqui a chuva continua a cair com alguma intensidade. Até agora o acumulado é de 15,5 mm.

Entretanto parece que está a abrandar. 15,7 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2020 às 17:27)

Aqui na zona foi uma rega importante.
16 mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 17:35)

Dilúvio!!


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 17:40)

21.1 mm por aqui, mas que tarde.. Pode ser que ainda venha mais, já se vislumbra de novo a ponte Vasco da Gama. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2020 às 17:41)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Mais *10.1mm* por Azeitão, Abril a fazer jus ao ditado  6 dias corridos, e média mensal praticamente feita * 53.1mm*


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

15,4mm de acumulado. Há muito tempo que não via chover como esta tarde, e pelo radar parece vir mais alguma chuva.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> Quanto já acumulaste? Aqui do outro lado do Sorraia continua a chover bem!



vou com *19.2mm*


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2020 às 18:39)

não para  25mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 19:20)

Sigo com uma bela tarde, bem regada, com aguaceiros fracos, a moderados mas persistentes, o acumulado deve rondar os 15 mm.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2020 às 19:30)

Boa tarde

Chuva, desde fraca e chuvisco a forte, desde o início da manhã. 

Parou o chuvisco agora, na ponte 25 de Abril. 

Tecto dos Nimbostratus nos 220 m, o Cristo-Rei "perdeu a  cabeça"...

17°C
82%
Vento na ponte a sentir-se bem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2020 às 19:44)

19 mm e continua a cair...


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2020 às 20:25)

Bem não estava à espera de muita chuva para hoje  *9,9 mm *acumulados até agora, excelente mesmo  
Tarde de chuva moderada persistente, com períodos por vezes fortes, passando a aguaceiros no final do dia. O céu mantém-se encoberto e não há vento. 
Veremos como correm as próximas horas... 

Extremos de hoje: *13,2ºC **/ **16,9ºC **/ **9,9 mm *(ainda pode mudar...) 

T. Atual: *16,6ºC*
HR: 94%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2020 às 20:38)

parece que fechamos nos 20 mm, que belo dia de chuva foi este!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2020 às 20:50)

De volta a Lisboa, chuvisco forte (denso).

16,3°C
100% (pudera, sensor encharcado)

Inundações em Alcântara, rotunda tinha tanta água que até patos nadavam calmamente! 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 20:59)

Há pouco, por aqui, voltou a pingar, embora com menos força que durante a tarde, mas foi por pouco tempo. 16,3 mm acumulados, e não deverá chover mais nas próximas horas, vendo as imagens de satélite/radar. 

Neste evento nem dá sequer para confiar nos modelos... Praticamente todos têm errado, nos acumulados previstos e nas horas de maior precipitação. O evento segue com muito mais precipitação que o previsto: 29,3 mm, o que eleva o total mensal para os 48,6 mm. Nada mau para apenas 6 dias!  

O tempo, esse continua um bafo, com 16,0ºC e uma humidade relativa de 95%.


----------



## lm1960 (6 Abr 2020 às 21:36)

Boas, 
Pelo Bombarral choveu de tarde durante umas 5 horas, não tenho registo mas deve ter acumulado uns 20 mm. O rio que passa por aqui tinha areia visível de manhã e deve ter subido meio metro até ao final da tarde.


----------



## almeida96 (6 Abr 2020 às 22:55)

Boa noite! Foi uma ótima tarde e início de noite de chuva!  Por agora parou...

Acumulados no Wunderground (sujeitas a erros por vezes...):

Algueirão: 8,4 mm
Galamares: 17,8 mm
Magoito: 15,3 mm
Pêro Pinheiro: 9,9 mm
Belas CC: 16,3 mm
Mucifal: *18,0 mm*
São Domingos de Rana: 14,7 mm
Caparide: 17,5 mm
Alcabideche: 16,6 mm


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2020 às 22:56)

Noite de chuvisco. Muita humidade no ar.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 23:19)

Boa noite,


Chove aquela chuva miudinha...E lá chegou aos 22mm.










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

O resto da tarde continuo com chuva por vezes forte até perto das 18h!  
Depois parou e passou a chuviscos, com formação de nevoeiro que está cerrado neste momento!! 

Grande rega mesmo! Belas acumulou 16,3 mm, embora aqui é provável ter tido um acumulado mais próximo dos 20 mm graças aos aguaceiros torrenciais...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite,
Hoje sim, foi um belo dia de chuva. Céu nublado durante todo o dia e muita água a cair do céu, como há algum tempo não se via. Muito bom! 

Durante a tarde também houve umas quantas rajadas interessantes... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 13,2°C
Prec: 16,3 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: 13,5°C

Agora estão 16,4°C e céu nublado, com uma humidade relativa de 96%. Continuamos no Rio de Janeiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2020 às 00:03)

almeida96 disse:


> Boa noite! Foi uma ótima tarde e início de noite de chuva!  Por agora parou...
> 
> Acumulados no Wunderground (sujeitas a erros por vezes...):
> 
> ...



Juntava outras duas estações.
Praia do Guincho, Cascais : 7,6 mm
Penedo, Sintra: 14,8 mm


---
Muito nevoeiro por cá.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Abr 2020 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

O senhor Inverno ficou corado de vergonha perante este dia em plena Primavera. 

À semelhança de muitos estou a trabalhar a partir de casa, e que agradável foi estar no silêncio do lar apenas a ouvir a chuva a bater na janela! Há muito tempo que não tínhamos um dia assim a estas latitudes mais meridionais do nosso Portugal, e acho que cada vez será mais raro, infelizmente.

Caiu alguma morrinha ainda pela manhã, já a tarde foi caracterizada por períodos de chuva. Ao início da noite voltou o regime de morrinha.
Rain rate máximo de 23.37 mm/h e acumulado total de 17.02 mm.

O vento aumentou de intensidade com o crescer do dia, rajada máxima de 44.3 km/h registada a meio da tarde.

A máxima está a ser feita agora 20.1ºC, parece que estamos nos trópicos. A mínima foi igualmente elevada, 16.5ºC.

_____________

Registos de Domingo:

Extremos: 20.4ºC / 16ºC
Acumulado: 15.24 mm

_____________

O acumulado mensal já supera os 45 mm, significa que a marca de Janeiro caiu. Abril assume o trono e é neste momento o mês mais chuvoso de 2020.
Venha mais!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2020 às 00:17)

Concordo que isto foi um dia à antiga portuguesa, dias como este não eram uma raridade no passado. Agora são...
Por agora uma noite de nevoeiro cerrado, mas ameno 15ºC.



Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O senhor Inverno ficou corado de vergonha perante este dia em plena Primavera.
> 
> ...


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2020 às 01:31)

acumulado final *29.2mm*, bem bom nada previa tanto


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2020 às 01:33)

Boa noite.
Os dados deste dia foram os seguintes.

Resumo diário
06-04-2020 (Segunda-feira)

Vento Max: 51 km/h SE
Temperatura: 17.6°c | 14.1°c
Humidade: 99% | 90%
Pressão: 1018.4 hPa | 1015.1 hPa
Chuva: 13.4 mm Rate Max. 47.0 mm/h

Por agora voltou a chover.

Temp. 17.0 ºc
HR. 100%
Vento Med. 6.9 Km/h SSW
Rajada Max. 18 Km/h SW
Precipitação 0.8 mm


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2020 às 02:03)

volta a chuviscar


----------



## Tufao André (7 Abr 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia! 

Após uma noite e inicio de manhã com muito nevoeiro, começa novamente a chover mas fraco.
Vento fraco de S
*17ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2020 às 12:00)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou cinzenta, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas neste momento já espreita o sol, ainda por entre as nuvens.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2020 às 12:46)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui ainda caíram uns aguaceiros durante a manhã, acumulando 1,5 mm. Agora está céu nublado, mas está bem quente, com 17,5ºC, pouco vento e uma humidade relativa de 87%.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2020 às 14:06)

por aqui já o sol brilho alternando por nuvens já não deve chover mais, de manhã ainda chuviscou e de madrugada também, também de madrugada caiu ainda um bom aguaceiro que deixou 4mm às 3h e tal, acumulado até agora e certamente do dia *5.6mm*


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Abr 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, ontem foi uma excelente tarde, sempre a chover acumulou 28mm, muito bom nenhum modelo previa isto ahaha, hoje o sol já espreita mas durante a madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 3.4mm, já vamos mesmo quase na média do mês.


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2020 às 16:46)

Manhã de céu encoberto com chuvisco até às 10.00h. 
Tarde de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2020 às 17:06)

Boa tarde a todos.
Por cá, e após 0.8 mm caídos depois da meia noite, caíram mais 0.4 mm antes de almoço, perfazendo 1.2 mm acumulados.
A temperatura já esteve nos 20.1ºc, sendo o primeiro dia acima dos 20ºc. O vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.

Temp. 18.7ºc
HR. 80%
Vento med. 9.2 Km/h
Vento max. 24 Km/h Sul


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2020 às 18:40)

Boas,

Acumulado: 0,5 mm
Esta manhã próximo de casa.


----------



## Microburst (7 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

Boa noite ao fórum. Aqui pelo Feijó por esta altura nevoeiro denso que mal dá para ver a lua, se bem que sem frio algum.

Dados das 21h: 17,2°C, HR 86% e PA 1021hpa.


----------



## RStorm (7 Abr 2020 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Ontem ainda voltou a cair chuva fraca e o acumulado subiu para *10,5 mm*  
Hoje o dia começou com céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos até meio da manhã, que durante a madrugada renderam *1,8 mm*. A partir do meio da tarde o céu abriu bem, o que ainda proporcionou um final de tarde bastante agradável com sol e algumas nuvens altas a acompanhar. 
Fazendo as contas, o mês segue com *34,8 mm *Tendo em conta a instabilidade prevista para os próximos tempos, é bem possível que ultrapasse a média mensal que é *53 mm *

Extremos de ontem: *12,7ºC / 16,9ºC / 10,5 mm *
Extremos de hoje: *15,1ºC / 20,8ºC / 1,8 mm 
*
T. Atual: *16,2ºC* 
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2020 às 23:19)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado durante a madrugada/manhã e inclusive até caíram chuviscos, acumulando 1,5 mm.  Entretanto o céu limpou à tarde, mas de forma mais tardia que em Corroios, e por isso a temperatura não atingiu os 20°C como noutros pontos da Margem Sul.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,9°C
Mín: 14,7°C
Prec: 1,5 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Desde há pouco que se formou nevoeiro, e portanto é impossível ver a lua... Estão neste momento 14,9°C e uma humidade relativa de 95%. Contudo, o nevoeiro deve ser de pouca dura: a frente de que falei durante a manhã (no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre) já se encontra muito próxima do território continental. Inclusive a nebulosidade mais afastada já toca o Sudoeste Alentejano... Curiosamente, os modelos retiraram praticamente toda a precipitação para amanhã, e eu não consigo ver razão para tal. Enfim, é de esperar para ver!


----------



## Microburst (7 Abr 2020 às 23:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Desde há pouco que se formou nevoeiro, e portanto é impossível ver a lua... Estão neste momento 14,9°C e uma humidade relativa de 95%. Contudo, o nevoeiro deve ser de pouca dura: a frente de que falei durante a manhã (no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre) já se encontra muito próxima do território continental. Inclusive a nebulosidade mais afastada já toca o Sudoeste Alentejano... Curiosamente, os modelos retiraram praticamente toda a precipitação para amanhã, e eu não consigo ver razão para tal. Enfim, é de esperar para ver!



Aqui pelo "baixo" Feijó o nevoeiro ainda não é cerrado, mas pouco falta; diria visibilidade no máximo 50/60 metros.

Lá fora 15,6ºC, 100% HR, vento fraco de O/SO, e curiosamente a pressão a subir estando agora nos 1024hpa.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Abr 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Dia antítese em comparação ao de ontem, com direito tempo soalheiro e agradável a partir do meio da tarde.
Acumulado de 1.02 mm devido a aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada.
Extremos: 21.3ºC / 16.4ºC 

Sigo com algum nevoeiro em altitude, temperatura amena (16.8ºC), e vento fraco do quadrante sul.

Veremos como vai ser o dia de amanhã...


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2020 às 01:57)

Bonita tarde de Primavera.

SSE nos níveis médio e baixo, Oeste em altitude.
NW à superfície.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com nevoeiro, que já quase se dissipou na totalidade e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2020 às 15:06)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui já há alguns minutos.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Vai chovendo aqui em Alenquer...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

Por aqui também já pingou, embora não tenha acumulado nada... 
A ver se nos próximos tempos tenho mais sorte!  A maior parte do que se vê no radar é virga!


----------



## Tufao André (8 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde malta!

Por aqui dia sempre muito cinzento, já choveu um pouco desde o inicio da tarde, mas chuva fraca a moderada.
Não acumulou muito, mas já lavou a rua...  Parou entretanto

Vento fraco de SW, ambiente abafado com 18ºC e 80% HR


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2020 às 16:14)

vai chovendo em geral fraco  suficiente para molhar chão, talvez ainda acumule algo veremos


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2020 às 17:43)

Vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos, o tempo tem estado algo abafado.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2020 às 19:43)

aqui a ribeira de Magos (ou Vala Real) já mais gordinha, os mm dos últimos dias não enganam


----------



## RStorm (8 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde 

Dia muito abafado, com céu nublado e vento nulo. Durante a tarde ocorreu um período de chuva fraca, que rendeu *0,6 mm*. 
Parece que vem aí obra para as próximas horas, venha ela 

Extremos de hoje: *14,0ºC / 20,2ºC / 0,6 mm 
*
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2020 às 20:32)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia muito abafado, com céu nublado e vento nulo. Durante a tarde ocorreu um período de chuva fraca, que rendeu *0,6 mm*.
> Parece que vem aí obra para as próximas horas, venha ela
> ...


Tiveste uma grande sorte... Por aqui nem sequer 0,1 mm caíram, apesar de terem caído umas pingas grossas que praticamente mal acumularam... 
No entanto, a coisa parece interessante, tanto pelo radar como pelas imagens de satélite... Veremos o que acontece!   

De resto, o dia foi acompanhado de um céu bem nublado e dum tempo incrivelmente abafado. A humidade relativa não desceu dos 70% hoje (aliás, nem hoje nem nos últimos dias...).  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,2ºC
Mín: 12,6ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 13,1ºC

Agora estão 16,5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2020 às 21:41)

acumulei 0.4mm


----------



## jamestorm (8 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

A estação da rede Netatmo aqui ao pé de casa acumulou 1.22 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2020 às 22:26)

Boas, 

1 mm por cá

Amanhã temos novamente precipitação, com valores mais generosos que os de hoje. 
Entretanto por cá o acumulado mensal segue nos 40 mm.


----------



## manganao (9 Abr 2020 às 04:18)

são 4:15 da manhã o radar mostra muita chuva mesmo lá para as 6h da manhã deve estar animado, depois digam, que vou me deitar


----------



## efcm (9 Abr 2020 às 06:29)

Chove bem na Amadora, mais uma vez fui acordado pela chuva a cair.


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2020 às 06:48)

efcm disse:


> Chove bem na Amadora, mais uma vez fui acordado pela chuva a cair.


Bom dia,

Também me acuso... Que chuvada, mais um dia de surpresas, certamente... 



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2020 às 06:57)

Sempre a cair certinha, até faz barulho... Já não consegui adormecer...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2020 às 06:58)

chuva persistente aqui por Alenquer! A cair bem...
Bom dia!


----------



## fhff (9 Abr 2020 às 07:31)

Bom dia, já vou com 7 mm no litoral Sintrense.


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2020 às 07:58)

Ontem 1.6 mm, hoje já vai bem lançado...









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 08:12)

Boas, 

Bela rega, já vou nos 12 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2020 às 08:22)

Bom dia.

Vai chovendo de forma moderada por aqui.

Parece que pelas 06:50 carregou bem na zona oriental de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 08:41)

Acumula a muito bom ritmo. 
16 mm.


----------



## meko60 (9 Abr 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia.
Chove bem ,12,5mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 09:46)

Acumulados significativos no concelho:


Pai do Vento, Alcabideche: 22 mm
Caparide: 21 mm
Malveira da Serra: 20 mm
Inclusive na Praia do Guincho já acumulou 10 mm. Bem bom!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2020 às 09:51)

remember disse:


> Ontem 1.6 mm, hoje já vai bem lançado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As lezírias agradecem toda a água extra que cair nestes dias; ainda há capacidade de encaixe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Lisboa já ultrapassou o acumulado que estava previsto pela maioria dos modelos, uma vez mais. Penso que só o ARPEGE acertou.


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2020 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

Abrantes ja soma 4mm e vai ultrapassar todas as previsões

Não havendo poluição as chuvas regressam á "normalidade" - está mais que provado


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2020 às 10:19)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com agauceiros fracos, e por vezes moderados, é bom ver que algumas linhas de água, que escoam o execesso de água, voltaram a correr, com a chuva que caiu nos últimos dias.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2020 às 10:31)

11 mm por aqui, bastante bom..
tudo somado e o mês de Abril está a ser bem regado por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia. Aqui pela zona  (eixo Azeitão, Cabanas e Quinta do Anjo) os acumulados rondam os *4,5mm*. 
Vai caindo uma morrinha, mas olhando para as imagens de radar deve intensificar na próxima meia-hora para depois vir o sol.


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2020 às 10:52)

è bom ver os rios e riachos a correr, em pleno Abril,

Já era um acontecimento raro 

Já soma 7 mm hoje e acumulado mensal 44mm


----------



## Tufao André (9 Abr 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia pessoal!  

Madrugada e inicio da manhã com bastante chuva, também acordei com uma forte chuvada perto das 7h!!! Mais um dia a superar bem as expectativas... 
A chuva tem sido contínua e de momento apenas cai chuva fraca. 
Vento fraco de S 
*15ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (9 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

O acumulado já supera os 10 mm e continua a somar!


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2020 às 11:29)




----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 11:51)

Boas,

Fazendo uma actualização da zona, temos o seguinte:

Pai do Vento, Alcabideche : 28 mm
Caparide: 25 mm
Malveira da Serra: 21 mm
Acumulados espectaculares e nada expectáveis.

Cá não pára de chover, mesmo que fraca.

É uma pena não existir uma estação meteo com dados online de precipitação entre o Linhó - Chão de Meninos(Sintra) ( cota 200 mts -  cota 290 mts -  respectivamente).
Ali é um verdadeiro Penico nestes dias.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2020 às 12:09)

Bom dia.
Por cá sigo com um acumulado de 13.6 mm, de momento não chove.
A temperatura está nos 15.9ºc e a humidade nos 99%.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE. A rajada máxima até ao momento é de 27 Km/h SE.

Em relação ao dia de ontem, o panorama foi este.

Resumo diário 
08-04-2020 (Quarta-feira) 
Vento Max: 18 km/h SW 
Temperatura: 20.6°c | 14.2°c 
Humidade: 99% | 73% 
Pressão: 1021.2 hPa | 1017.8 hPa 
Chuva: 0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 12:43)

Eu estava a dormir tão bem que nem notei a chuva a cair...  

Contudo, pelos dados, posso dizer que foi uma ótima rega, muito acima do esperado... Sinceramente não estava à espera de ver 16,3 mm acumulados... 

Com este acumulado espetacular, o acumulado mensal sobe para os 66,4 mm, o que é cerca de 81% do valor normal, e ainda só estamos no dia 9!


----------



## almeida96 (9 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Bom dia! E que manhã de chuvinha boa! 

Belas vai em 9,9 mm; Galamares com *12,2 mm*... Por agora parou.


----------



## almeida96 (9 Abr 2020 às 12:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fazendo uma actualização da zona, temos o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Hoje o lado sul da Serra acumulou mais! 

Sim, a zona do Linhó é bastante mais húmida...penso que terá uma média anual de 900 mm (71-00), talvez um pouco superior. Quanto à minha zona, apontaria para uma média anual de 800-850 mm.

A estação de Sintra-Vila tinha médias superiores a 1000mm, e a Pena de 1100mm mas já em 1951-1980. Tudo estações que desapareceram


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 13:22)

almeida96 disse:


> Hoje o lado sul da Serra acumulou mais!
> 
> Sim, a zona do Linhó é bastante mais húmida...penso que terá uma média anual de 900 mm (71-00), talvez um pouco superior. Quanto à minha zona, apontaria para uma média anual de 800-850 mm.
> 
> A estação de Sintra-Vila tinha médias superiores a 1000mm, e a Pena de 1100mm mas já em 1951-1980. Tudo estações que desapareceram



O brinde calhou cá.
Verdade,como faço muito a estrada Alcabideche - Sintra (Ramalhão), apercebo-me bem das diferenças na precipitação, muitas vezes não chove em Alcabideche e assim que se passa o Linhó até ao Ramalhão é logo diferente. Estamos a falar de apenas 140 metros de diferença de altitude, mas o efeito da serra é preponderante.
Acho também perfeitamente possível a zona de Chão de Meninos ter acumulados anuais superiores a 1000 mm. Quanto ás estações é um desastre não termos nada na serra, ou a cotas superiores.
Há uma por cima na Malveira da Serra (cota 350 mts) mas a instalação é uma miseria, não tarda estão ramos dos pinheiros a tocar na estação lol surreal.
__________

Continua o chuvisco.

29 mm.


----------



## almeida96 (9 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> O brinde calhou cá.
> Verdade,como faço muito a estrada Alcabideche - Sintra (Ramalhão), apercebo-me bem das diferenças na precipitação, muitas vezes não chove em Alcabideche e assim que se passa o Linhó até ao Ramalhão é logo diferente. Estamos a falar de apenas 140 metros de diferença de altitude, mas o efeito da serra é preponderante.
> Acho também perfeitamente possível a zona de Chão de Meninos ter acumulados anuais superiores a 1000 mm. Quanto ás estações é um desastre não termos nada na serra, ou a cotas superiores.
> Há uma por cima na Malveira da Serra (cota 350 mts) mas a instalação é uma miseria, não tarda estão ramos dos pinheiros a tocar na estação lol surreal.
> ...



Que estação é essa? A do SNIRH? 

A zona de Chão de Meninos é interessante, está ali na "limite" da serra. Deve apanhar ali muita chuvinha orográfica. 
Aqui do Algueirão, é muito frequente ver essa zona(bem como toda a serra) sobre um manto espesso de nuvens em variados dias do Outono e Inverno.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Vai chovendo de forma moderada por aqui.
> 
> Parece que pelas 06:50 carregou bem na zona oriental de Lisboa.


Agora percebo porque é que acordei do nada por volta das 7h. 
Belos ecos!


----------



## Geopower (9 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

Em Lisboa a manhã foi chuva fraca/moderada persistente. 
Neste momento não chove. Vento fraco de S/SW


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Excelente mês de Abril este. Acumulado de 22mm, com rain rate máx de 62mm/h pelas 7h.
Solos na zona já com alguma saturação, mas ainda com alguma capacidade de retenção.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Boa rega matinal, 13.72 mm de acumulado. 
Chuva em geral fraca, mas persistente. Destaco apenas dois períodos em que a mesma caiu de forma moderada, um por volta das 07h (acordei com ela ), o outro cerca das 09h. 






Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW e 17.8ºC.


O acumulado mensal a aproximar-se da marca de 60 mm (59.95 mm). Desde os meses de Novembro (60.44 mm) e Dezembro (55.35 mm) que não se registavam valores semelhantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> Boa rega matinal, 13.72 mm de acumulado.
> Chuva em geral fraca, mas persistente. Destaco apenas dois períodos em que a mesma caiu de forma moderada, um por volta das 07h (acordei com ela), o outro cerca das 09h.
> 
> ...


Curioso... Estamos tão perto mas os acumulados são algo diferentes.
Até agora, tive os seguintes acumulados mensais neste ano hidrológico:

Outubro - 58,4 mm
Novembro - 112 mm
Dezembro - 72,6 mm
Janeiro - 48,8 mm
Fevereiro - 9,6 mm
Março - 11,4 mm
Abril - 66,4 mm
*Total *- 379,2 mm 
______________________________
Entretanto a chuva parou. Ainda caíram uns borrifos, mas não acumularam nada... Contudo, o tempo está muito húmido (com uma humidade relativa de 85%) e estão 17,7ºC. Ó humidade, porque não vais para o Samouco?


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Abr 2020 às 16:35)

almeida96 disse:


> Hoje o lado sul da Serra acumulou mais!
> 
> Sim, a zona do Linhó é bastante mais húmida...penso que terá uma média anual de 900 mm (71-00), talvez um pouco superior. Quanto à minha zona, apontaria para uma média anual de 800-850 mm.
> 
> A estação de Sintra-Vila tinha médias superiores a 1000mm, e a Pena de 1100mm mas já em 1951-1980. Tudo estações que desapareceram



Na Pena debaixo das árvores ainda chove mais... O Prof. Azevedo Gomes mediu precipitação oculta de uns 100 ou 200mm no verão, em udómetros colocados sob as sequoias do Parque.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Abr 2020 às 18:13)

Boa tarde e uma excelente Páscoa para todos.
Hoje tem estado um dia bonito com chuva, nublado e uma manhã sempre a chover, muito bom.
Por agora o céu continua nublabo mas já não chove, a temperatura está nos 17,5ºC e uma PA de 1020 .


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2020 às 18:32)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia bem regado, acumulado de *8,7 mm  *Períodos de chuva fraca a moderada até ao final da manhã, apresentando-se temporariamente forte no inicio da manhã, provavelmente oriundo daqueles ecos laranjas/vermelhos que já aqui foram mencionados 
Neste momento o céu mantêm-se nublado, mas o sol vai tentando espreitar. Vento Nulo e sensação de ar muito abafado. 
Parece que agora vamos entrar na fase das trovoadas  Vamos ver a quem sai a lotaria nos próximos dias  

Extremos de hoje: *14,9ºC / 18,3ºC / 8,7 mm * 

T. Atual: *18,1ºC* 
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2020 às 18:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tiveste uma grande sorte... Por aqui nem sequer 0,1 mm caíram, apesar de terem caído umas pingas grossas que praticamente mal acumularam...



Normalmente você costuma ser bem mais sortudo neste tipo de eventos  Desta vez o papéis inverteram-se, também mereço   



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ó humidade, porque não vais para o Samouco?



Curioso, mas porque é que toda a gente odeia o Samouco?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2020 às 18:42)

RStorm disse:


> Curioso, mas porque é que toda a gente odeia o Samouco?



Batanetes... 

--

Por aqui a tarde, depois da chuva parar, foi de céu maioritariamente nublado. O sol ainda chegou a espreitar durante alguns minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 18:55)

bandevelugo disse:


> Na Pena debaixo das árvores ainda chove mais... O Prof. Azevedo Gomes mediu precipitação oculta de uns 100 ou 200mm no verão, em udómetros colocados sob as sequoias do Parque.



Tens o estudo? 
No verão sei que o Eixo oeste(Peninha) da serra tem sempre mais precipitação oculta que a a parte da Pena pois ha muito mais nevoeiro, vento e humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2020 às 19:00)

almeida96 disse:


> Que estação é essa? A do SNIRH?
> 
> A zona de Chão de Meninos é interessante, está ali na "limite" da serra. Deve apanhar ali muita chuvinha orográfica.
> Aqui do Algueirão, é muito frequente ver essa zona(bem como toda a serra) sobre um manto espesso de nuvens em variados dias do Outono e Inverno.



Sim a estação é do SNIRH.
Espreita aqui:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-meteorologica-snirh-malveira-da-serra.8710/

-----

O acumulado estacionou nos 29 mm.

Deste modo o acumulado mensal disparou para os 70 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 19:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Batanetes...


Por acaso não... Até é uma expressão bem antiga por estes lados. Provavelmente tinha a ver com o facto de, até meados do século XX, a rede de estradas na região do Ribatejo ser quase inexistente, e então chegar ao Samouco, que fica numa ponta, era quase uma impossibilidade. Então quando se dizia para um estúpido ir para o Samouco, era para ele se ir lixar, pelas razões que já apontei...  Até a minha avó já falava do Samouco muito antes da série que referiste ser publicada...

Na série d'"Os Batanetes", os da TVI foram buscar umas quantas expressões populares aqui da Margem Sul, e algumas delas acabaram por se popularizar em todo o país... 

Enfim, desde as 10:00 que não acumulei nada de novo. Neste momento estão 16,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, com uma humidade relativa de 90%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca, que durou até cerca das 13:30, depois o céu começou a abrir um pouco, e o sol começou agora a espreitar, por entre as nuvens.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Abr 2020 às 20:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens o estudo?
> No verão sei que o Eixo oeste(Peninha) da serra tem sempre mais precipitação oculta que a a parte da Pena pois ha muito mais nevoeiro, vento e humidade.



Lamentavelmente não tenho, são trabalhos muito antigos.

Porém tenho comigo um exemplar da "Monografia do Parque da Pena" do Prof. Azevedo Gomes, que procurando na net descobri que foi reeditado há uns anos pela Parques de Sintra-Monte da Lua (https://www.parquesdesintra.pt/tudo-sobre-nos/edicoes-parques-de-sintra/), ponho aqui em baixo o que está no site deles, é pena que agora com a pandemia estejam fechados.

*




*
*Monografia do Parque da Pena*
Autoria: Mário de Azevedo Gomes
Edição: Parques de Sintra, 2011
ISBN: 978-989-95904-8-9
Como complemento à edição da Biografia de Mário de Azevedo Gomes, a Parques de Sintra editou o fac-simile da Monografia do Parque da Pena, obra deste autor datada de 1960 que constitui hoje, ainda, uma das mais importantes referências científicas com respeito ao arboreto da Pena. Pretende-se, assim, que a reedição deste estudo possa continuar a despertar o interesse de investigadores e dar origem a trabalhos de investigação que venham enriquecer o conhecimento sobre este importante património florístico.

Na Monografia o Prof. Azevedo Gomes explica só sucintamente as questões das precipitações ocultas devidas aos frequentes nevoeiros, remetendo para os artigos científicos que publicou, dando nota que fez 4 anos de observações meteorológicas rigorosas com base em 4 estações meteorológicas espalhadas pelo parque (em diferentes condições, incluindo uma debaixo da copa de árvores, a sua localização está marcada no mapa grande que vem na Monografia).

Avaliou diferenças nas temperaturas e precipitações, e descobriu a grande importância do nevoeiro intercetado pelas árvores na precipitação média anual, transcrevo:

"Na ordem de grandeza pode a precipitação anual, por esta via, passar ao dobro da normal (a descoberto) e - o que tem acentuado interesse fisiológico - *[debaixo do coberto das árvores] o trimestre seco pode assinalar tanto como 300 mm de água recolhida contra uns escassos 20 a 30 mm, fora do coberto*."

Deixo aqui as referência para os tais artigos científicos (não devem ser difíceis de arranjar em bibliotecas especializadas, quando o estado de emergência acabar...):

*Quatro Anos de Observações Meteorológicas no Parque da Pena*. «Estudos e Informação» n.º 77, Direcção-Geral dos Serviços Florestais e Aquícolas, 1957.

*A importância das precipitações devidas ao nevoeiro em regiões costeiras arborizadas (Estudo do clima local realizado no Parque da Pena)*. Comunicações do XXIV Congresso Luso-Espanhol para o Progresso das Ciências, 1958.

Bem, e agora vou jantar.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2020 às 20:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu estava a dormir tão bem que nem notei a chuva a cair...
> 
> Contudo, pelos dados, posso dizer que foi uma ótima rega, muito acima do esperado... Sinceramente não estava à espera de ver 16,3 mm acumulados...
> 
> Com este acumulado espetacular, o acumulado mensal sobe para os 66,4 mm, o que é cerca de 81% do valor normal, e ainda só estamos no dia 9!



Boa tarde.
Tenho uma dúvida. Quando consulto a tua estação no Wunderground, encontro valores de precipitação diferentes daqueles que partilhas, são sempre inferiores. Qual a razão? Obrigado.

Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, sigo com 16.6ºc e 96%HR. O vento rodou para SW/SSW e o acumulado de precipitação ficou nos 14.4 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 20:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Tenho uma dúvida. Quando consulto a tua estação no Wunderground, encontro valores de precipitação diferentes daqueles que partilhas, são sempre inferiores. Qual a razão? Obrigado.
> 
> Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, sigo com 16.6ºc e 96%HR. O vento rodou para SW/SSW e o acumulado de precipitação ficou nos 14.4 mm.


Os monitores da estação aqui em casa registam tudo aproximado às décimas. O monitor do primeiro piso aproxima o valor por baixo e o monitor do rés do chão aproxima o mesmo valor por cima. Eu sinceramente tento regularizar a situação e aproximo os valores de forma estatística. 

No caso do dia de hoje, 16,26 está mais próximo de 16,3 do que de 16,2, e portanto o registo que conta para mim é a aproximação com menor erro. 
_________________
Estes são os dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 14,8°C
Prec: 16,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,4°C
Mín: 15,1°C 

Agora estão 15,7°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os monitores da estação aqui em casa registam tudo aproximado às décimas. O monitor do primeiro piso aproxima o valor por baixo e o monitor do rés do chão aproxima o mesmo valor por cima. Eu sinceramente tento regularizar a situação e aproximo os valores de forma estatística.
> 
> No caso do dia de hoje, 16,26 está mais próximo de 16,3 do que de 16,2, e portanto o registo que conta para mim é a aproximação com menor erro.
> _________________
> ...


Foi erro meu, confundi a tua estação com uma Vantage Vue da Charneca. Sorry. 
A diferença é bem maior do que meras décimas, daí a minha dúvida. Esclarecido.
Obrigado. 
Já agora, essa estação a que me referi é de alguém aqui do fórum?



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2020 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Hoje lá tive que me deslocar para "bulir", uns dias trabalho em casa, outros vou à loja, está tudo roto, parece que anda tudo doido, fui mandado parar também hoje na segunda circular.

Mais 12.2 mm, mas que bem, Abril conta já com 66.6 mm, para a semana parece que se está a compor mais uns dias "jeitosos".


Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2020 às 02:53)

6.4mm ontem


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia, ontem ainda acumulou 6.2mm agora a Páscoa vai ser mais calma mas a próxima semana promete.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2020 às 10:58)

Bom dia,
O inicio de manhã, começou com sol, mas agora já permanece o céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem mais 7.1mm  Abril segue com 62.4mm, e não se vai ficar por aqui 

Boa Páscoa a todos pessoal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (10 Abr 2020 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.
Durante esta noite não registei qualquer precipitação. 
O dia segue bem quentinho e com vento fraco de SW. A temperatura está nos 21.1ºc, tendo jã atingido os 22.3ºc.
O acumulado do mês está nos 56.4 mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

Boa tarde

21,1°C
65%
Calma total 

Belo céu,  a contrastar com os dois dias anteriores, cinzentos e húmidos. 
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui não registei precipitação hoje (também não estava prevista). Por outro lado, está sol e um tempo "à açoriana", com 17,7ºC e uma humidade relativa de 80%. 
Depois de 66,4 mm de precipitação em poucos dias, as ervas voltaram a estar verdes e a ribeira corre com alguma intensidade. Está tudo cheio de flores, até aqui nos beirais da casa estavam a surgir umas quantas! 

A próxima semana promete ao nível de precipitação, e este fim-de-semana deverá ser bem instável pelo Interior, e quiçá por aqui também. A ver o que nos reserva...


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2020 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde

Dia bastante agradável e primaveril  Sol, períodos de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NW. Confesso que até soube bem, depois da rega desta semana  
Embora o radar não tenha acusado nada, foi possível observar nuvens algo escuras e com bom aspeto no quadrante leste durante o meio da tarde. Não descarto que tenha caído algum aguaceiro disperso na zona leste do concelho...

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *21,2ºC *

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso não... Até é uma expressão bem antiga por estes lados. Provavelmente tinha a ver com o facto de, até meados do século XX, a rede de estradas na região do Ribatejo ser quase inexistente, e então chegar ao Samouco, que fica numa ponta, era quase uma impossibilidade. Então quando se dizia para um estúpido ir para o Samouco, era para ele se ir lixar, pelas razões que já apontei...  Até a minha avó já falava do Samouco muito antes da série que referiste ser publicada...


 Desconhecia tal teoria mas pronto, estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 20:05)

RStorm disse:


> Desconhecia tal teoria mas pronto, estamos sempre a aprender


Mas por acaso até é verdade... A rede de estradas no início do século XX no Ribatejo era quase nula, tanto que inclusive estava prevista, nos anos 30 do século passado, uma linha nova entre Ponte de Sor e Lisboa, com uma ponte entre o Montijo e Beato, para colmatar os problemas de acesso àquela região. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linha_do_Sorraia

Entretanto, com a II Guerra Mundial, o projeto foi abandonado. Foi nessa mesma altura que se começou a planear uma ponte entre Almada e Alcântara (a famosa 25 de Abril) e outra entre Vila Franca de Xira e Porto Alto (a Marechal Carmona). Por outro lado, nos anos 50, foi construída toda uma novíssima rede de estradas de raiz. É por essa razão que as estradas no Ribatejo são das mais largas e retas que temos por cá, pois não aproveitaram carreiros antigos. Uma das retas mais conhecidas é a Reta do Infantado, com quase 30 km. 
Inclusive houve um troço de todo este projeto rodoviário que nunca foi concluído - o troço Erra/Montargil da N119. 

Poucos vestígios restam dessa altura, à exceção dumas certas expressões tradicionais e do nome típico que se dá ao Estuário do Tejo aqui na zona: Mar da Palha. Chama-se Mar da Palha porque, durante muitos anos, os burros vinham carregados de palha (cereais) desde o vale do Sorraia para abastecer Lisboa e os seus fornos. Normalmente, demoravam cerca de 3 semanas de burro pelo mato, até chegarem ao porto onde depois levavam a palha para Lisboa (de barco). Esse porto era normalmente Cacilhas, daí o facto de ainda se dizer hoje que Cacilhas é a "Terra dos Burros". Outros burros iam para o Montijo, e depois a palha era levada para Lisboa através dos barcos dos galegos, daí o Montijo ter sido, durante muito tempo, chamado de "Aldeia Galega". 
_________________________________________
Aqui estão os dados do dia de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 13,5ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,7ºC
Mín: 13,9ºC

Agora estão 16,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2020 às 20:07)

E da calma e Cumulus passamos pelas 17h à nortada e aproximação de nuvens médias e altas bem sopradas.

19 a 32 Km/h de NW, persistente.

15,1°C
81%

Também há estratos baixos, tecto 500 m talvez,  a entrarem do quadrante Oeste.
E Altocumulus a fugir para SE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2020 às 20:07)

Esta tarde por cá foi já bem amena, já deu para andar de t-shirt até ás 19 horas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2020 às 20:31)

Salvação, Santa Iria de Azoia 

14,5°C
82%
NW diminuiu, 10 a 20 Km/h agora

E quando nada mais se esperava de um poente algo cinzento, ficou assim:












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2020 às 23:40)

Boas,

Dia bem quentinho o de hoje, agora para o fim do dia bastante vento, já acalmou um pouco agora, foto tirada agora.

14.8°C atuais, com 1019 hPa e vento de ONO, humidade nos 74%.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2020 às 04:08)

Dois céus muito diferentes do dia de ontem, 10, a meio da tarde e ao crepúsculo.

Observo que todos os Cumulus congestus apresentam alguma turbulência nas suas bases:

As nuvens baixas que entravam do quadrante WNW ao crepúsculo eram estratos rolantes, agarrando-se em parte aos relevos mais proeminentes, como é habitual por exemplo na serra de Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2020 às 12:31)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, e algo abafado.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Abr 2020 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.
por aqui registo 20.8ºc e 65%HR.  A máxima até ao momento é de 21.3ºc


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.
Está uma tarde bem agradável, com 21,2ºC,sol e uma HR de 64%.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2020 às 16:24)

Boas, 

Por aqui quem manda é a nortada, os pinheiros já dançam... 
De resto está um dia porreiro.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2020 às 16:33)

Boa tarde pessoal!
Ontem e hoje estão a ser dias bastante agradáveis, com sol, alguma nebulosidade convectiva ontem mas sem precipitação. Hoje está semelhante, mais nublado por nuvens altas e sopra um vento moderado de N/NW. 
*20°C 
*
Segundo a previsão do IPMA, amanhã a partir do início da tarde poderá haver alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros e quiçá alguma trovoada...   Vamos ver o que sai na lotaria!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia tem sido calmo, sem qualquer sinal de vento, e inclusive nota-se que a humidade desceu bem em relação a ontem, sinal de que o rio atmosférico dos passados sete dias acabou. Contudo, o tempo neste fim de semana será bem instável. Da varanda do quarto dá inclusive para visualizar as "torres" de trovoada a sudeste/este. 

Tem sido um dia bem quente, com uma temperatura atual de 21,8ºC e uma radiação solar bem forte. Sol de trovoada, portanto...


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

Dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã. Tarde com céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2020 às 19:17)

A tarde tem sido bem amena, e é bem vísivel a partir daqui a instabilidade que está sobre a zona do Alentejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2020 às 19:40)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia foi ameno e com um sol bem quente. Também foi notável a diminuição da humidade de ontem para hoje, para além de serem visíveis as torres de trovoada a sudeste, este e (mais tarde) a nordeste.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,9ºC
Mín: 13,2ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,4ºC
Mín: 13,9ºC

Agora estão 16,9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## windchill (11 Abr 2020 às 19:49)

Por aqui vai-se vendo o 'corridinho' de convecção no interior alentejano, com uma célula inclusive a fazer-me um manguito...


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

windchill disse:


> Por aqui vai-se vendo o 'corridinho' de convecção no interior alentejano, com uma célula inclusive a fazer-me um manguito...



Bela imagem!

Na direcção oposta, perto das 16h utc, o horizonte era de estabilidade temporária e vento NNW ainda fraco, até 10 Km/h. Cumulus humilis.
O monte à esquerda, por trás da árvore desfolhada, é o Serves (351 m), marca a direcção NNW.
Os campos estão verdes, bastantes flores, mas uma incrível falta de insectos à sua volta, são mesmo muito raros aqui pelos campos. Muitos pássaros no entanto.

Estavam 20,6ºC e 61%. meia hora depois entrava a nortada até 35 Km/h.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Abr 2020 às 21:04)

Boa noite fórum, espero que se encontrem todos bem (já não aqui vinha há algum tempo)...
Hoje um dia ameno aqui por Coruche. Nota-se bem a humidade no ar (vários cumulus e cumulonimbus na região do interior do Alentejo) e as temperaturas primaveris. 
Amanhã, pelo mapa do CAPE, vamos ter potencial para boas células. Cerca de 700 [J/kg] de CAPE para amanhã com CIN relativamente baixo (não vai inibir o desenvolvimento vertical), algo que é significativo; veremos no que dá...
Espero que chova bem nos próximos dias (tal como as previsões apontam) visto que hoje foi dia de plantações na horta.
Sigo com 15.4ºC/74% HR


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2020 às 21:39)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do meio da manhã e tornando-se pouco nublado no final do dia.
Temperatura agradável e vento maioritariamente nulo, soprando temporariamente fraco de NW a meio da tarde.
Durante a tarde foi possível avistar as células do "festival" que andou pelo interior alentejano 

Votos de uma santa Páscoa para todos 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,4ºC *

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2020 às 21:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas por acaso até é verdade... A rede de estradas no início do século XX no Ribatejo era quase nula, tanto que inclusive estava prevista, nos anos 30 do século passado, uma linha nova entre Ponte de Sor e Lisboa, com uma ponte entre o Montijo e Beato, para colmatar os problemas de acesso àquela região.
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linha_do_Sorraia
> 
> Entretanto, com a II Guerra Mundial, o projeto foi abandonado. Foi nessa mesma altura que se começou a planear uma ponte entre Almada e Alcântara (a famosa 25 de Abril) e outra entre Vila Franca de Xira e Porto Alto (a Marechal Carmona). Por outro lado, nos anos 50, foi construída toda uma novíssima rede de estradas de raiz. É por essa razão que as estradas no Ribatejo são das mais largas e retas que temos por cá, pois não aproveitaram carreiros antigos. Uma das retas mais conhecidas é a Reta do Infantado, com quase 30 km.
> ...


Bem, já sabes mais da história da minha terra do que eu Obrigado pela explicação, estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2020 às 11:38)

Bom dia

O domingo de Páscoa segue ameno e soalheiro, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens convectivas e algumas baixas. Vento fraco de NE.
No horizonte vê-se uma faixa de nuvens altas a NE, presumo que seja daquela mancha de precipitação que anda no interior centro.
O silêncio paira na rua, vamos lá ver se logo à tarde vai haver barulho 

Mínima de hoje: *11,9ºC *
T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã de domingo, segue com sol, céu praticamente limpo, e uma temperatura amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:04)

A área de Tomar está neste momento sob muita chuva, sem trovoada por enquanto.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:15)

Neste momento em Tomar






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:27)

Trovoada na A13 a Sueste de Tomar

Aquele atraso nas imagens do radar, que não é bom


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:33)

Vejo neste momento o céu a ficar bem escuro, e ouvi agora o 1º trovão, da instabilidade que está sobre a zona de Tomar.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:46)

Situação de muita chuva e ecos de precipitação roxos na área de Tomar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 14:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada na A13 a Sueste de Tomar
> 
> Aquele atraso nas imagens do radar, que não é bom


13:10 UTC = 14:10 UTC+1 (hora de verão)

Não vejo assim um grande atraso...
_______________________
Por aqui o dia continua algo soalheiro e com uma temperatura bem agradável de 21,1°C. É possível ver, ao longe, as células de Alcácer do Sal (a sudeste) e as células na zona de Tomar (a nordeste). 
A ver se lá para a tarde a Santa Bárbara manda alguma para aqui...


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:52)

Entroncamento e Abrantes possível inundações podem existir, ecos de precipitação roxos e células em desenvolvimento umas atrás das outras.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

Formaram-se várias células ativas a Este de Figueiró dos Vinhos, a Oeste de Ferreira do Zêzere  e continuam as células de Abrantes e Entroncamento/Constância ainda ativas


----------



## Templariu (12 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Boas.
Apesar do radar parecer pior, choveu com intensidade por Tomar (cidade) durante uns 10min.
Duas ou três trovoadas depois da chuva passar.

Agora 15h08, está a aparecer o sol...


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:09)

Imagem agora das descargas elétricas


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Abr 2020 às 15:11)

Já se ouve alguns trovões esporádicos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:18)

Instabilidade, Chuva forte e Trovoada


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

Aqui pela margem sul vão se vendo alguns cúmulos em formação a SE


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

Trovoada a Norte de Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

Queda intensa de granizo em Dornes, Ferreira do Zêzere, visível através da webcam do MEO BeachCam. Apesar de algumas falhas de transmissão, são perfeitamente visíveis as pedras de granizo/saraiva.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Abr 2020 às 15:45)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Podem acompanhar em direto a tempestade de Ferreira do Zêzere

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ferreira-do-zezere-dornes/


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Queda intensa de granizo em Dornes, Ferreira do Zêzere, visível através da webcam do MEO BeachCam. Apesar de algumas falhas de transmissão, são perfeitamente visíveis as pedras de granizo/saraiva.


Radar por lá....


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:49)

Update, quase que arriscava dizer supercélula, mas a imagem nao é esclarecedora.


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

Vão crescendo no interior do Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2020 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!

Tarde agradável de Primavera com algum vento e temperatura amena. Vão crescendo alguns cumulus por aqui.

A nebulosidade mais complexa e mais convectiva está a progredir de Norte para Sul, talvez mais ao final da tarde surjam aqui as trovoadas. A Sul também há animação mas progride para o Interior.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

*10.6mm* na última hora em Tomar, Valdonas. Fortes células em diversas zonas do Centro e também do Sul, mas não há aviso amarelo.


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2020 às 15:58)

O Médio Tejo a bombar como sempre  É pena esta situação do covid-19, se não a esta hora poderia estar a reportar de Pedrogão Pequeno 
Entretanto nasceu uma pipoca a leste de Pegões...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:14)

A trovoada começa a ganhar alguma força, e vai caíndo uns pingos, mas nada de especial para já.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:18)

modo: à espera que aconteça algo


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

Aqui na Póvoa para NE é esta a vista.
Vê-se os cirrus das bigornas das células do eixo Tomar/Santarém. 

21,8°C
65%
NW até 15 Km/h






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

Desde Loures há uns minutos para NE.




IMG_0239-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Para SE.




IMG_0235 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0234 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0233 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 16:39)

Bela célula...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 16:41)

Céu medonho desde o aeródromo de Pias Longas, Ourém.






Interessante também a vista do aeródromo de Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:43)

aqui perto






a norte


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2020 às 16:44)

A noroestada afasta para o interior os poucos Cumulus congestus que tentavam desenvolver-se (os vistos de Loures para este lado).
Revelam-se melhor agora as bigornas:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

As células da faixa branca (Alcácer-Évora) estão bem visíveis a Este/Sudeste. O índice de CAPE continua a potenciar o desenvolvimento vertical dos cúmulonimbus com ~800[J/kg] nestas regiões. Perto de Tomar o CAPE supera os 1000 [J/kg].
Ainda assim, veremos se aqui por Coruche apanhamos alguma trovoadita.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:04)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

david 6 disse:


>


A parte mais forte está mesmo por cima da A1! Se fosse um ano normal, já teríamos por aqui imensos registos...   

Por aqui apenas se vislumbram os topos das torres a nordeste e a sudeste/sul. Está céu pouco nublado e estão 21,8°C, com um sol bem quente.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2020 às 17:09)

david 6 disse:


>


@Pedro1993 que tal estão as coisas por aí?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:11)

Acabou de cair uma valente chuvada, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e durou uns 25 a 30 minutos, deveria ter rendido uns 4 a 5 mm.
Os pingos eram bem grossos, que tive de vir á rua, certificar-me se era granizo ou não, mas não era mesmo de facto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

E tudo o vento levou (daqui)  Restam apenas as bigornas das células do interior e alguns cúmulos sem muita esperança de vida na linha do horizonte.




IMG_0248-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## charlie17 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

david 6 disse:


>



É possível que os ventos de NW transportem esse bicho para aqui... veremos

21.7ºC
HR 67%


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 17:27)

O desfile continua...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 17:28)

Aeródromo de Pias Longas, Ourém.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

charlie17 disse:


> É possível que os ventos de NW transportem esse bicho para aqui... veremos
> 
> 21.7ºC
> HR 67%



Os ventos de NW mataram o bicho


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

de momento assim o quadrante todo norte, a célula já a passar o Tejo mas a enfraquecer, veremos se ainda sobra algo até cá...


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:46)

charlie17 disse:


> É possível que os ventos de NW transportem esse bicho para aqui... veremos
> 
> 21.7ºC
> HR 67%



trovões!


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

trovoada daqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada daqui!


Belíssima estrutura!


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2020 às 17:54)

Ouvem-se os tambores a Norte! 

Célula a entre Salvaterra e Almeirim dirigi-se para Sul, resta saber se chegará cá.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:59)

MSantos disse:


> Ouvem-se os tambores a Norte!
> 
> Célula a entre Salvaterra e Almeirim dirigi-se para Sul, resta saber se chegará cá.



deixei de ouvir trovões


----------



## charlie17 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os ventos de NW mataram o bicho


é verdade... 
Ainda assim há uma célula a Norte daqui..


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

cai uns pingos aqui com a célula completamente desfeita, até parece nuvens altas só da maneira que está


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2020 às 18:19)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada daqui!



Este eco, ainda estava laranja nessa altura:









Neste momento está a perder força:


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:29)

sim, pingos passaram a uma chuvita fraca que ainda molhou o chão nos cantos mas não mais que isso e até se desfez completamente mesmo, o céu ficou limpo sem nada, só com as vistas à volta


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 18:34)

Ainda que ao longe, não deixa de ser um belo espectáculo convectivo.... 




https://i.imgur.com/OULspYl.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/WYNpSs2.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/crNSQ1j.png[/img]']


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2020 às 18:55)

MSantos disse:


> Ouvem-se os tambores a Norte!
> 
> Célula a entre Salvaterra e Almeirim dirigi-se para Sul, resta saber se chegará cá.





david 6 disse:


> deixei de ouvir trovões



Pouco depois do meu post a célula entrou em dissipação e rapidamente desapareceu do radar. Ainda caíram uns pingos dispersos aqui... Tivemos azar desta vez.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

para o Alentejo:


----------



## N_Fig (12 Abr 2020 às 19:02)

Pela Figueira, céu nublado com abertas


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:12)

Boas, belo céu a SE.

Aqui sigo com nortada intensa, e com capacete na serra. 
Nada de novo, portanto.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2020 às 19:20)

Agora, na Salvação, para SE











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 19:27)

Fotografias tiradas para sudeste há cerca de 40 minutos. Depois disso as células continuaram a desenvolver-se, tal como é visível nas fotografias do @windchill e do @StormRic 




IMG_0276-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0271-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0270-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0265-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2020 às 19:37)

15,3°C
77%
NNW 30 a 40 Km/h

Estratos marítimos a entrar de WNW
Células poderosas a SE.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Um pequeno time-lapse aqui da varanda...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 20:06)

Ainda se vêem células para sudeste.

Já não me apeteceu ir ao telhado 




IMG_0279 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0281 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0283 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 20:08)

Interessante o pôr-do-sol por aqui, com as células a refletirem bastante a luz do sol. 
Nesta imagem, aquela zona mais luminosa não está a oeste, mas sim a leste. A olho nu dá para ver inclusive os contornos das nuvens, mas com o telemóvel é o que se consegue arranjar...  





E assim acaba um dia ameno e quente. Os próximos dias serão completamente diferentes do de hoje, com muita chuva. Ótimos para começar a trabalhar...   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 11,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 11,5°C

Agora estão 16,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 20:20)

E depois de toda a chuvada que caiu, logo veio o sol, e ainda deu para ficar em t-shirt novamente, a temperatura amena, e a humidade constante, as árvores e todas as plantas parecem que crescem de dia para dia.


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2020 às 21:58)

Hoje foi dia para ficar a ver "navios" a passar, como já é habitual  O céu limpou gradualmente no final do dia e o vento rodou para NW. 
No entanto deu para apreciar as vistas, especialmente das cumulunimbus que andaram pelo Alentejo  A bigorna das células de Santarém chegou até aqui. 

A partir de amanhã cá espero mais uns belos acumulados 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *11,9ºC *
Máxima: *22,1ºC *

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2020 às 22:02)

Boas,

Por cá as nuvens foram outras...
Fiz o video com dificuldade pois estava muito vento.
Capacete da serra de Sintra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 22:16)

Deixo aqui um time-lapse que fiz durante a tarde, gravado para ENE. Infelizmente não apareceu nada de jeito, mas pronto


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2020 às 23:24)

Ora bem, para uma pessoa daqui da ponta ocidente do distrito tirar registos não é tão facil, mas cá vai a minha perspectiva com zoom no máximo.





Fiquei parvo com a bigorna desta célula.









---

Onde me encontrava estava uma nortada valente, registei rajadas de 80 km/h...
Neste pequeno planalto do Zambujeiro(Alcabideche) há  muita árvore com tronco bem deformado.Reino do vento no seu esplendor. 


Ficam 3 registos fotográficos.


----------



## windchill (12 Abr 2020 às 23:37)

Só para completar e concluir a colecção de células convectivas desta tarde, aqui do meu miradouro....


----------



## bandevelugo (13 Abr 2020 às 00:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora bem, para uma pessoa daqui da ponta ocidente do distrito tirar registos não é tão facil, mas cá vai a minha perspectiva com zoom no máximo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





windchill disse:


> Só para completar e concluir a colecção de células convectivas desta tarde, aqui do meu miradouro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As fotografias estão excelentes, aqui vão mais umas tiradas a partir da serra de Monsanto para a célula de Alcácer do Sal (Domingo de Páscoa à tarde) e para os estratos de nevoeiro da Pena/Sintra (esta tirada no Sábado de Aleluia).


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2020 às 08:19)

Bom dia 

Vialonga, 12°C
Estratos
Vento em calma, eólicas paradas. 
Tudo seco.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2020 às 08:49)

Boas

Chove fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou cinzenta, e já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2020 às 09:26)

E chuva fraca já caiu nos montes de Alverca, depois ficou chuvisco.
Temperatura mantem-se nos 12°C











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2020 às 09:42)

Chuva fraca em Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2020 às 09:48)

Depois de um período de chuva fraca seguida de uma pausa, agora chove de forma moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2020 às 10:01)

2 mm por aqui.

72 mm mensais.
Acredito que esta semana a chuva prevista possa meter um pouco em ordem a rede hidrográfica, pois continua bem fraquinho por cá. Só mostra que ainda foi um período de tempo considerável sem precipitação(a sério entenda-se).


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 10:22)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2020 às 10:37)

começou a chover de modo geral fraco por vezes uns momentos mais moderados


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia a todos!

O dia até começou com algum sol, mas rapidamente fechou e tem chovido de forma fraca, por vezes moderada! 
Bastante mais frio, com vento moderado de NO e apenas 13ºC 

Para a tarde deve melhorar, mas a partir de amanhã teremos instabilidade mais a sério!!


----------



## fhff (13 Abr 2020 às 11:35)

Por aqui já conto com 7 mm. Agora abrandou significativamente.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2020 às 12:14)

Continua a chuva, neste momento moderada! 
Manhã razoável de chuva 
*4 mm* acumulados

A temperatura baixou para os 12ºC!


----------



## almeida96 (13 Abr 2020 às 12:18)

A manhã foi de alguma chuva, nomeadamente por volta das 9h. De momento apenas 10,7 ºC 

Acumulados:

Algueirão - 7,1 mm
Galamares - 6,9 mm
Belas - 3,6 mm
Magoito - 8,1 mm
Pêro Pinheiro - 3,6 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

De momento já não chove, mas está tudo bem molhado.
Acabei agora mesmo de saber, que ontem á tarde caiu granizo com intensidade em Alcanena, e que 12 horas depois ainda permanece nas estradas, causou estragos pontuais, e derrubou algumas árvores.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2020 às 12:20)

Sob este céu cinzento e sem grande fotogenia, continua o chuvisco ou chuva fraca.

Bem mais fotogénicas foram as células de ontem, genericamente identificadas como "o grupo de Alcácer", já na Região Sul mas observadas de vários locais da RLC.
A juntar às fabulosas fotos de


windchill disse:


> Só para completar e concluir a colecção de células convectivas desta tarde, aqui do meu miradouro....


deixo aqui algumas vistas de ainda mais longe (Santa Iria de Azóia, > 80 Km de distância aproximadamente), obtidas entre as 18:58 e as 19:09 utc.



























E dois time-lapses, o primeiro aquando da evolução das células de Santarém e o segundo das células de Alcácer:


----------



## jamestorm (13 Abr 2020 às 14:17)

4,17 mm Bem bom por aqui!


----------



## amarusp (13 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

Vento e chuva fraca, temperatura agradável

agora com Mais intensidade


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 15:47)

Por aqui a chuva já parou há algum tempo, mas mesmo assim consegui acumular 3,6 mm, o que já não é nada mau...  O acumulado mensal, portanto, chega aos 70 mm. Com a chuva que deverá cair, deverei ultrapassar a média mensal.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

Por aqui também já parou de chover há algum tempo, existem algumas abertas, mas muita nebulosidade. 
O vento rodou para SSE e sopra fraco a moderado.
A temperatura subiu para os actuais *16ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

acumulou *2mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

Cenário para norte (foto com telemóvel).




20200413_162745 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 17:11)

O céu começou a abrir um pouco depois de ter caído os últimos aguaceiros por volta das 14 horas.


----------



## RStorm (13 Abr 2020 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresco e com céu nublado, apresentando-se encoberto entre o meio da manhã e o inicio da tarde.
Chuva fraca no final da manhã, rendendo um acumulado de *3 mm*. O vento soprou fraco de NW, rodando para SW a partir da tarde.

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm *

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2020 às 19:16)

E a findar o dia...

16°C

Tudo calmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2020 às 20:38)

volta a cair uma chuvinha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 23:24)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a tarde foi de sol e céu limpo. Contudo, durante a noite foi possível vislumbrar uma mancha bem negra a leste de casa. Inclusive eu estava na altura a descansar e comecei a ver tudo escuro a leste. Agora já percebi porquê... 

A essa hora, o efeito pôr-do-sol e nuvens negras estava interessante. Infelizmente não fotografei-o... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 12,3°C
Prec: 3,6 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 12,5°C

Agora estão 12,6°C e céu pouco nublado.  Os próximos dias prometem ao nível de precipitação... O ECMWF coloca entre 25 e 30 mm para aqui, o que elevaria o total mensal para perto dos 100 mm. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 00:11)

Time-lapse feito durante a tarde desta segunda-feira para norte. De momento sigo com 11,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 04:42)

A frente fria associada à depressão entrou pelo litoral Oeste cerca das 9h de ontem dia 13:






Enquanto o centro depressionário se deslocou para SSW conservando o valor de pressão central de 1001 hPa, a frente manteve-se sobre o território continental:













Pelas 13h55 utc, o aspecto do enrolamento da oclusão em torno do centro, visto pelo satélite Aqua, era magnífico:





E às 3h10 utc de hoje, estava assim:





Ficam mais umas imagens de Domingo 12, pelas 17:45 utc.

Esta é a Primavera pela qual todos, atrevo-me a dizer, tanto esperámos:





A dimensão vertical aparente destes Cumulonimbus, distantes 80 Km, se estivessem sobre Alcochete/Montijo (casario minúsculo na outra margem do estuário do Tejo, visto a 16 Km de distância de Santa Iria de Azóia), seria cinco vezes maior do que nestas imagens. Só para dar uma noção da enorme massa vertical que representam nuvens deste tipo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 10:29)

Bom dia, 
Apesar da chuva durante a madrugada, que acumulou 0,5 mm, a manhã segue soalheira e nem parece daqueles dias em que vai chover bem. Interessante...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Ontem, poucos minutos após o meu último post, caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas apenas deu para molhar o chão.

Hoje o dia segue fresco, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Sul. Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos durante a madrugada, rendendo *0,3 mm*.
Segundo o radar, a trajetória das células será SE-NO. Veremos se o Vale do Sado entra em ação e nos traga animação para a nossa zona, lá para o final do dia 

Mínima de hoje: *12,0ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Abr 2020 às 11:37)

Mas que belas fotos, muitos parabéns.


StormRic disse:


> A frente fria associada à depressão entrou pelo litoral Oeste cerca das 9h de ontem dia 13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Abr 2020 às 11:40)

Bom dia,
Hoje está um dia muito bonito, pelo menos por estes lados.
A temperatura está excelente com 16,3ºC, o céu está a abrir e de quando em vez tem chovido, não muito mas molha, a pressão atmosférica está nos 1009HPA .


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 13:13)

Dia bonito pelo litoral sintrense. Céu azul e 19 °C.  Alguma nebulosidade a começar a cobrir o céu, na última hora. Tenho 0,1 mm acumulados na madrugada


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:19)

Boas, 
Manhã tranquila. 

Segundo as previsões hoje temos uma bela rega. O ecmwf mete chuva lá para às 16h e vai durar umas boas horas.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 13:23)

Boa tarde!
Manhã tranquila, com sol e núvens, mas durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã ainda cairam uns aguaceiros moderados  
O vento intensifica-se de SE, sopra moderado com rajadas.

A partir do meio da tarde, a coisa parece prometer com instabilidade mais a sério!  Saudades de ouvir uma bela tempestade de granizo e com forte trovoada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,
Ao inicio da madrugada caiu ainda uns aguaceiros fracos, mas esta manhã foi tranquila, com céu parcialmente nublado, e com sol, sempre que as nuvens o permitem.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:18)

lá vem o primeiro, mapa dinâmico está off..... mas dá para ver pelo radar como antigamente, que vem um de sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Há cerca de 10 minutos para ENE.




20200414_141120 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 14:27)

david 6 disse:


> lá vem o primeiro, mapa dinâmico está off..... mas dá para ver pelo radar como antigamente, que vem um de sul



Bom dia

Radar de novo, a célula de Vendas Novas vai direitinha para Coruche:






É neste momento o eco mais volumoso sobre o território, movimento para Norte encurvando NNW.
Altitude do topo talvez mais de 9 Km:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 14:38)

Visíveis densas cortinas de precipitação a Sul do aeródromo da Garrocheira (Benavente).


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 14:41)

Daqui vê-se o negro daquela célula que está passar a leste.
Temperatura sobe a bom ritmo e o vento aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:41)

mammatus mesmo por cima de mim neste momento, provenientes dessa célula


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:47)

acabei de ouvir o primeiro trovão


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Mas que belas fotos, muitos parabéns.



Obrigado, com células destas arranjam-se sempre vistas belas, já sentíamos falta disto há muito tempo, este Abril está em grande. Esperemos que toque a todos.

A célula de Coruche ainda mantém um eco significativo, amarelo/laranja, continua no mesmo rumo de todas.
Há mais outras notáveis perto de Leiria, Tomar, e formam-se continuamente também no Alentejo/Ribatejo:


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

Estão a nascer células a sul da Arrábida, veremos se a orografia da serra as ajuda a desenvolverem-se


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

parece ir passar ao lado, no entanto começa a chover em geral fraco, já molha


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:09)

chuva moderada


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 15:11)

Grande bafo e radiação lá fora por esta altura, os insectos andam completamente doidos e a deixar a minha gata ainda mais doida. 

Pelas 15h10 estão 20,6ºC, humidade 49%, PA nos 1005hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Sul. Nada de chuva por enquanto, apenas céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 15:15)

david 6 disse:


> parece ir passar ao lado, no entanto começa a chover em geral fraco, já molha



Daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria é isto que consigo ver nessa direcção (ENE), há 10 minutos atrás:


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

david 6 disse:


> chuva moderada



Aqui nem chegou a pingar...

Por vezes ouve-se trovoada distante... Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde!


----------



## pmontas (14 Abr 2020 às 15:17)

Carga de agua que transportava a célula que passou sobre Vila Franca... Deu para ver a célula aproximar-se aos poucos.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:20)

já parou, infelizmente não apanhei nada especial a que vinha a Coruche morreu apanhei com restos, aliás nem sei como deu chuva moderada porque estava com abertas e a chover moderado, está outra a W para Benavente, vem agora outra a chegar a Coruche, agora minha atenção vira-se para essa que vem a chegar a sul Coruche


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 15:20)

Por aqui vai ficando cada vez mais nublado, sem chuva ainda e vê-se bem o desfile das células a NE e E!  
Cá aguardamos ansiosamente que alguma atravesse o Tejo... eheh 
Vento moderado de SE e *19ºC
*
O IPMA já lançou entretanto aviso amarelo para a precipitação, acompanhada de trovoada e granizo para o distrito de Lisboa e Santarém também!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

chove mais agora e a próxima vem com melhor aspecto


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

Começou a pingar e o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 15:31)

Duas células mesmo a norte daqui, NNE, VFX, até já...


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

trovoada de novo!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:35)

DILUVIO!!!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:36)

GRANIZO!


----------



## srr (14 Abr 2020 às 15:38)

Abrantes, estão se a aproximar,

Mas por enquanto sol.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:41)

nunca é muito o granizo aqui, é sempre mais água, abri porta pa conseguir tirar esta foto apanhei logo banho de água forte com vento


----------



## pmontas (14 Abr 2020 às 15:43)

Imagens da célula que passou por Vila Franca de Xira


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 15:44)

Trovoada


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 15:45)

Chuva moderada agora! :Rain:

Há cerca de meia hora foram visíveis aqui uns mammatus!








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 15:48)

Boa tarde,

Ontem acumulou bem mais do que o esperado, 3.5 mm. Hoje 0.7 mm acumulados ao início da manhã, agora vai-se compondo...

Desde há uma hora que escurece está abafado, pressão a descer 1003.1 hPa.

Umas fotos de agora...









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:50)

Chuva moderada a intensificar e trovoada cada vez mais perto da zona de Alcobaça 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:50)

acabou aquela, agora mesmo perto a sw


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem acumulou bem mais do que o esperado, 3.5 mm. Hoje 0.7 mm acumulados ao início da manhã, agora vai-se compondo...
> 
> ...


Já acelera... A chuvinha, só falta o barulho hehe

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,

Ouvi um trovão há pouco. 

O radar está muito interessante, mas a leste daqui (por enquanto)


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva moderada agora! :Rain:
> 
> Há cerca de meia hora foram visíveis aqui uns mammatus!
> 
> ...



As minhas amigas


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

Bem que festival de relâmpagos  é de 10 em 10 segundos.. Muita chuva

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 15:59)

o momento dela foi este


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:04)

Bem o radar está on fire.  
Numa aldeia de Alenquer  já rendeu 8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

Aí  vem ela...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 16:09)

Por aqui já cai uns pingos fracos, mas grossos. Cada vez mais escuro, mas o grosso ainda passa a E e NE daqui... Muitas cortinas de chuva nessa direcção. Nada de trovoada por enquanto, mas abafado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 16:10)

Comboio autêntico de células aqui à volta. Vejo alguns relâmpagos a ENE. Grande escuridão.


----------



## charlie17 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

Boas, dia de instabilidade generalizada, a começar no Alentejo e com os ventos de SW a transportar as células para o Ribatejo e zona de Lisboa.
Aqui por Coruche ainda se sentiu bem a passagem da célula que veio de Vendas Novas, a proporcionar-me 1.1mm. Caiu algum granizo.
Parece-me que não deverá haver mais festa hoje, mas nunca se sabe.
De notar a descida de 4ºC em ~1h.
Quinta parece-me mais um dia promissor para isntabilidade.

agora, 16.4ºC
vento: 13 [km/h] de SW.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:13)

Tem sido um espectáculo até agora, clarões e trovões fortes e constantes   Isto para não falar na escuridão medonha à pouco 
A célula passou toda a leste, mas ainda assim deixou uma pequena chuvada e muitas rajadas de vento. Venha a próxima 

EDIT: HEIA QUE ESTRONDO, MEU DEUS  Mais alguém sentiu?​


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 16:14)

Bemmm....

Vem lá coisa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Abr 2020 às 16:14)

Por Coruche caiu granizo do tamanho de ervilhas XL


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

Por aqui ainda está céu limpo... Por vezes ainda se ouve algum trovão longínquo, bem confundível com o barulho dos carros. Enfim, a minha terra é sempre a última a receber a trovoada! 

Mesmo assim, há que salientar que a linha de instabilidade que neste momento está a aproximar-se da Região de Lisboa é só a pontinha do icebergue. Basta ver as imagens de satélite - vão ser dias animados!  

Por outro lado, está um bafo descomunal lá fora... 20,1ºC e vento de leste.  

PS: De repente ficou nublado. Já se vislumbram manchas bem negras a leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

As trovoadas andam a ameaçar desde o inicio de tarde, mas tem ficado por longe, apenas começou agora a cair uns pingos grossos, mas já passou, mal molhou o chão.
O vento sopra de forma moderado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2020 às 16:18)

Começou a chover por Sesimbra. Claro que mais para leste as coisas estão bem mais "explosivas" mas pode ser que ainda chegue aqui qualquer coisa. Para sul está com bom aspecto!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

Base de nuvens baixas agora mesmo na Nazaré

Acompanhem em direto https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-norte-canhao-nazare/


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> Aí  vem ela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está a cair a potes por aí? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

Aqui na zona de Unhos, levantou-se um grande vendaval, mas parece ter acalmado. Por volta das 16h passou por um aguaceiro moderado mas de curta duração. Trovoada por enquanto ainda nada.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

remember disse:


> Bemmm....
> 
> Vem lá coisa...
> 
> ...


Tarde animada na santa terrinha! Agora é que eu devia estar aí em baixo! 
Não se passa nada cá pra cima...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:24)

A célula da Nazaré é perigosa, tem potencial. A forma como ela está desenhada no radar, tem caracteristicas supercelulares.


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 16:24)

remember disse:


> Está a cair a potes por aí?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Imagem para a Póvoa, parece que até faz fumo no rio lol






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

Ora então, boa tarde!

Como já devem ter percebido, é com cada um...! 
Ao ponto de uma amiga, que mora junto à marginal norte de Peniche, me ter perguntado se a terra tremeu.
No entanto devo dizer que com esta cadência é estranho não serem "assim tão  audíveis". Ouve-se um ou outro mas...

Entretanto talvez morda a língua e comece o barulho!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:26)

A trovoada parece que acalmou, mas vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados repentinos e o vento continua louco! 
Entretanto formou-se uma célula bastante intensa entre Tróia e Setúbal, se tudo correr bem, vem direitinha para aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Por aqui tenho ouvido umas quantas trovoadas ao longe, inclusive a que o @RStorm falou. Infelizmente, tudo muito ao longe. 

Para aqueles pessimistas que andam a dizer que isto ou aquilo: relaxem, porque isto vai-nos afetar a todos. Até aos algarvios... 

À medida que estive a publicar isto, ouvi 2 trovões, um deles bem audível. A coisa deve estar bonita por lá. 

PS: Trovão do caraças neste momento!!! Há quanto tempo não ouvia algo do género?!!


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Ah, e chuva! Cada pingo!...
Tinha roupa na corda. Fui apanhar..  devo dizer que foi até ao osso! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Boa tarde a todos,

Pelo Cacém, céu a escurecer progressivamente. Neste momento estamos rodeados de animação, mas sem nada a declarar por aqui. Talvez as células que se irão formar a Sul de Setúbal tenham combustível suficiente para chegar à zona de Sintra.


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Consigo ver muito bem daqui essa célula da Nazaré, e apesar de estar a apenas 7km da costa, aqui onde estou não se passa rigorosamente nada, está mesmo ao largo da costa essa.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

Está agreste 
Vale do Tejo, literalmente, a bombar!


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Já ouço uns roncos bem audíveis por Sesimbra há uns bons minutos.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:30)

Agora na Nazaré






As gaivotas estão inquietas.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 16:32)

Está a começar a chover... vamos ver no que dá.
Ponto preto é a minha localização






E um belo trovão, agora mesmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:32)

Desde março de 2018 que não ouvia tantos roncos seguidos. Impressionante!  

PS: Mais um... A coisa deve estar forte por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:33)

Os meus familiares da zona norte de Mafra relatam forte trovoada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:33)

Já chove! E agora um belo trovão!!! 

PS: Desculpem a minha excitação toda... É que por aqui as trovoadas tornaram-se raras e quando cai uma é mesmo para celebrar!


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui ainda só as vejo ao longe......pode ser que tenha sorte e me calhe alguma coisa


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Recomeça a trovejar com mais intensidade, mas penso que seja já da célula de setúbal. O radar mostra ecos laranjas a E-SE, mas na verdade vejo abertas  
A outra já segue pela lezíria fora...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já chove! E agora um belo trovão!!!
> 
> PS: Desculpem a minha excitação toda... É que por aqui as trovoadas tornaram-se raras e quando cai uma é mesmo para celebrar!


Não és o único a sentir tanta adrenalina  Está-me a vir à memória a famosa trovoada de 28 de Maio de 2011, velhos tempos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

Foram apenas umas pingas grossas, mas o que é certo é que continuam os trovões ao longe. 
Quando começar a trovejar bem, vou mas é para a varanda. Se acontecer é um milagre!!!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 16:39)

Uma pena estar a trabalhar e não poder seguir a situação com a atenção merecida. O radar também está interessante sobre a Arrábida, e as células seguem para NW, portanto isto poderá ser apenas o aperitivo.


----------



## dvieira (14 Abr 2020 às 16:42)

Caiu à momentos um aguaceiro forte com um pouco de granizo à mistura. O forte da trovoada a poucos kms de distância.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 16:43)

Oiço trovões vindos de NW.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:44)

Deve estar a cair bem por Azeitão e zonas limítrofes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

Está muito, muito escuro neste momento. Cada vez mais escuro. Os construtores da vivenda no fundo da rua já se pisgaram... 

Tempo bastante ameaçador. Vem lá uma autêntica tormenta...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

Vamos com 10.63 mm , caiu grande carga ainda há pouco. 
Já ressoaram 2 trovões por aqui!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

Há pouco estavam 20,1ºC. Agora estão 18,5ºC. Que descida tão brusca! ld: 

PS: CHUVA TORRENCIAL AGORA!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!
Chuva forte por Carnaxide!


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

Magníficos raios no meio de toda a escuridão para E/SE. E também trovões por esta altura, se bem que distantes.

A temperatura desceu dos 20.6ºC para os actuais 16,7ºC, 4 graus em questão de uma hora.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

Descarga a SE, para lá da serra da Arrábida .


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 16:53)

Lá vem ela







Escuro ameaçador a vir de sul.

Relâmpago neste momento

EDIT: mais um, que estrondo!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:53)

Margem Sul


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:55)

A chuva torrencial foi apenas durante uns 5 segundos. Abrandou logo de seguida...  

Entretanto o som dos trovões torna-se mais intenso. A tormenta está a aproximar-se...


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 16:56)

A trovoada tem passado ao lado, até agora por aqui tivemos apenas um aguaceiro moderado que durou uns 10-15 minutos, sem granizo. 

O radar continua a mostrar novas células em formação para acompanharmos ao longo da tarde!


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 16:56)

É com cada trovão, isto está de meter respeito!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 16:56)

Estou a ter videoaula e é com cada estrondo que vem dos microfones dos meus colegas da margem sul...


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

E chegou aqui aos olivais norte, a escassos 2 kms do parque das nacoes...primeiro negro, dps negro e sol, depois, sol e pingos grossos e agora relampago valente e som ainda maior...
Pelos relâmpagos com boa luz, deduzo que ela esteja por aqui bem próximo...
E que maravilha, já tinha saudades deste espectáculo!!!


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

Chuva e granizo leve neste momento pelo Feijó. Curioso que anda um cheiro no ar que se assemelha bastante a pólvora, sei que parece disparate, mas é o mais semelhante que encontro.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 16:58)

Após uma chuva moderada, finalmente TROVOADA!!!  
Consegui ver 2 bons raios para E!


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

Chuva e da grossa!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

chuva torrencial


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 17:00)

O meu ângulo de visão da janela a norte...














Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:00)

Microburst disse:


> Chuva e granizo leve neste momento pelo Feijó. Curioso que anda um cheiro no ar que se assemelha bastante a pólvora, sei que parece disparate, mas é o mais semelhante que encontro.


Cheiro a terra molhada, típico antes das trovoadas... 

Por aqui, os trovões ouvem-se com uma intensidade cada vez maior... A última vez que me lembro de ouvir tantos trovões foi em 2018, em março. Desde então pouco tem havido...


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 17:01)

Entretanto volta a chover em Peniche. 

Vento... Nada!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pelo Lavradio chove a potes


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

A chuva e granizo acabaram tão rapidamente como começaram. Neste momento tudo bem mais fresco, agora sim cheiro a terra molhada, e vão-se ouvindo os trovões para SE/E daqui.


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Já chove moderado com algumas rajadas de vento. Trovoada ouvi agora um mais próximo .


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Tem estado a chover bem pelo Cacém nos últimos minutos. Porém, ainda não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 17:05)

Posso pedir aos colegas que no início de cada postagem escrevam onde se encontram?

É porque quem está na app no tlm não consegue ver. 
No PC aparece à esquerda, mas na app apenas aparece apenas o nome do membro.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Abr 2020 às 17:05)

Belas trovoadas de Abril . Pingos muito grossos em Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 17:06)

Chuvada por Carnaxide. Relâmpagos visíveis a leste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:06)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva, e a célula infelizmente vai passar ao lado, como tem sido comum nos últimos anos. 

Contudo, a esperança é a última a morrer... Que a Nossa Senhora da Chuva me traga a água de que necessito!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

Pedro Reis disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aqui pelo Lavradio chove a potes



És meu vizinho.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

E eis que chega o primeiro trovão!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

Candy disse:


> Posso pedir aos colegas que no início de cada postagem escrevam onde se encontram?
> 
> É porque quem está na app no tlm não consegue ver.
> No PC aparece à esquerda, mas na app apenas aparece apenas o nome do membro.
> ...


Eu encontro-me aqui: 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICHARNEC6?cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:09)

Chuva moderada a forte e trovoada fortíssima! Isto sim são as nossas Trovoadas de Maio 
Redes sociais inundadas de fotos e artigos sobre o assunto...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Bastantes utilizadores a ler o tópico. Há muito tempo que não acontecia, tal foi a longa pasmaceira nestas bandas.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

GRANIZO


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

Mammatus disse:


> És meu vizinho.



Sou da zona do Beira-Mar


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

E por aqui continua o espectáculo lol, e cada vez chove mais embora o vento seja quase nulo...alguem que consegue mostrar no radar que celula será esta??


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

Não tenho trovoada aqui, mas o céu está espectacular.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:12)

O movimento das nuvens têm se deslocado a uma velocidade 30 a 40km/h.

Vejam este vídeo de 9 segundos que fiz com base nas imagens do sat24

bit.ly/2XBr91S


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

Chuva torrencial, com relampagos mesmo aqui por cima e fortes trovões!!!


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

Santa Iria de Azoia, Já se vê trovoada para SO. Aposto para a zona de sacavem, prior velho e camarate

A chuva está mais fraca.. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

RStorm disse:


> GRANIZO


Hoje é o teu dia de sorte... Por aqui nada. A Santa Bárbara calou-se. Chuva idem... Inclusive até já nem está tão escuro na rua.


----------



## *Marta* (14 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

Prior Velho: chuva, vento, trovoada, com clarões visíveis. Que saudades!!!!!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Pedro Reis disse:


> Sou da zona do Beira-Mar



Fidalguinhos


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Chuva torrencial, com relampagos mesmo aqui por cima e fortes trovões!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Raio a Ne, agora mesmo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Assim dá gosto!
Chuva a trovoada com fartura.

Há pouco um dos trovões foi mesmo por cima de Camarate. A diferença entre o relâmpago e o trovão foi de 1 segundo.
Entretanto a luz não pára de piscar.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Quando há festa vem tudo! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje é o teu dia de sorte... Por aqui nada. A Santa Bárbara calou-se. Chuva idem... Inclusive até já nem está tão escuro na rua.


Foram apenas algumas pedrinhas, mas já deu para matar saudades


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 17:15)

RStorm disse:


> GRANIZO


Estás pelo Montijo? Na minha zona não caiu granizo. Mas boas bombas há uns minutos hehe

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

Sobre Lisboa, move-se para Norte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

Boas malta por aqui por Cacilhas já chove fraco. Antes da passagem das células, tivemos um aumento da intensidade do vento e antes de chover, deu para filmar uns belos raios. Assim que possível, coloco os videos


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:17)

Bem não dá para explicar a carga que cai por aqui, vai lá vai


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:17)

online keyboard online


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 17:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje é o teu dia de sorte... Por aqui nada. A Santa Bárbara calou-se. Chuva idem... Inclusive até já nem está tão escuro na rua.



Tive mais sorte que tu... houve um gradiente oeste-leste em termos de severidade de condições meteorológicas. Parte ocidental da P. Setubal menos afectada que a parte oriental.

RStorm com brutal animação, eu com animação intermédia, e tu com clima de fim de festa.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:18)

rozzo disse:


> Estás pelo Montijo? Na minha zona não caiu granizo. Mas boas bombas há uns minutos hehe
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim, aqui no bairro do Esteval caíram algumas pedras mas foi por pouco tempo. Chuva essa nem se fala


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:21)

Até ao momento estou a ver navios, não se passa nada, para além de ver o céu bem escuro, entretanto o vento já abrandou também.


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 17:21)

E parece que já lá vao, ora bolas, até já me tinha esquecido dos noticiarios do covid lol
Céu ainda todo branco, mas bastante mais claro, practicamente já não chove e o vento é practicamente nulo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2020 às 17:23)

Trovada GIGANTE na Ericeira acompanhada de grossas bátegas que caem do céu, quais canivetes!


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:23)

Estranho... caiu uma carga monumental de água e a estação apenas subiu até aos *2,1 mm *

O céu clareou um bocado, mas vem lá mais células vindas de Setúbal


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:25)

Por aqui ocorreu um aguaceiro forte nos última meia hora, estando agora tudo mais calmo...
...e alguma *trovoada*, embora só consiga ouvir alguns "roncos".  (é melhor que nada,já que aqui é raro trovejar )


----------



## N_Fig (14 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

O céu, que há apenas meia hora tinha apenas uma ou outra nuvem, ficou meio de repente cheio de nuvens bem negras, e pareceu-me ouvir agora um trovão


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Muita trovoada, mas chuva nada por aí além. Já deu para matar saudades de uma boa trovoada, algo assim do género já lá vão uns 2 anos (9 Março 2018). Acalmou agora.


----------



## charlie17 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Estive em chamada com uma pessoa da Moita e o carro dela desatou a apitar devido ao estrondo causado pelos trovões.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Abr 2020 às 17:28)

Foto enviada pelo meu Padrinho perto de Setúbal às 15h45.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2020 às 17:29)

Por Lisboa já não chove. Trovoada com chuva moderada e 3 grandes trovões.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:31)

E pronto,acabou-se.....


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:31)

Está difícil vir aqui parar alguma coisa...
Velho escudo sempre activo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Abr 2020 às 17:32)

Por aqui está uma grande trovoada, também chove


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Abr 2020 às 17:33)

GabKoost disse:


> Foto enviada pelo meu Padrinho perto de Setúbal às 15h45.



Alhos Vedros - Moita


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:34)

Recomeça a chover e troveja novamente com intensidade a S-SE. 3º round in coming


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 17:36)

Até agora por aqui tem sido muita parra e pouca uva! Tivemos alguns trovões distantes e houve apenas um aguaceiro digno de registo.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado.... Veremos se tenho mais sorte até ao final da tarde.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 17:36)

olha aquele eco vermelho 






De vez em quando ouve-se uns "roncos".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:38)

E quando eu pensava que não ouviria mais trovões por estas horas... eis que 30 minutos depois volto a ouvir uns belos trovões vindos de uma célula a sudeste.  

Esperemos que desta vez tenha mais sorte...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:38)

Mammatus disse:


> olha aquele eco vermelho
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para onde irá ele......


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:39)

Relâmpago bem visível agora mesmo!


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2020 às 17:40)

Second round de trovoada e chuva forte


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 17:40)

Com tanta cadência que houve na zona de Peniche foi ridícula a quantidade de roncos que ouvi! Muito poucos para aquilo que vemos nos registos.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2020 às 17:41)

Depois do temporal em cheio por aqui, agora tudo bem mais calmo!  Só não houve granizo, mas de resto tive tudo  
A aguardar por mais células boas... eheh


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:43)

Figueira da Foz agora mesmo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:44)

Fiz as contas e o relâmpago que vi caiu a 42 km daqui... Inclusive o próprio trovão foi um pouco menos audível que os anteriores... Isto serve para demonstrar a enorme discrepância entre a velocidade do som e a velocidade da luz... 

Agora, de repente, voltou tudo a ficar calmo... Malditas trovoadas!


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 17:45)

E voltou a chover em Lisboa...pelo menos aqui pela minha zona, mas fraca e sem trovada nem vento...
Vem ai mais alguma coisa, nos proximos minutos ou horas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 17:48)

Bem, que tarde... Muito trabalho pela frente com tantas fotos e vídeos/time-lapses.

Por Loures finalmente tive trovoada (alguma) e muita chuva. Vamos ver o que é que isto rendem em termos fotográficos.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:48)

no fim de um tempo bem calmo depois da última trovoada, parece vem lá mais qualquer coisa a sul


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2020 às 17:49)

Trovoada intensa a que passou em Camarate, acompanhada por chuva forte. Caiu um raio mesmo perto da minha casa, incrível.

Vem lá mais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

Chove torrencial agora, é com cada pingo

Que riacho

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

Acabou de passar mais uma chuvada, o pluviómetro lá subiu para os *4,5 mm*. 
Trovoada deixei de ouvir...


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 17:54)

Chuva forte agora.
Muito escuro.
Não se ouviu mais trovões, que aliás foram ao longe (Lisboa).


----------



## tomalino (14 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

Duas células com chuva a trovoada passaram aqui em Santo António dos Cavaleiros, que saudades!
Antes fui passear o cão e tirei algumas fotografias, com o telemóvel:









































Pelo radar, vem lá mais!


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

Trovão agora, mais perto.


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

Está a acelerar de novo, com direito a trovão dos fortes hehe





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

Mais trovoada por aqui (a sudeste?), trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

volta a chuva


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

tucha disse:


> E voltou a chover em Lisboa...pelo menos aqui pela minha zona, mas fraca e sem trovada nem vento...
> Vem ai mais alguma coisa, nos proximos minutos ou horas?


Vem lá mais festa de certeza

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2020 às 17:58)

Grande "bomba" por aqui há 1/2 minutos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 17:59)

Agora sim, tive direito àqueles belos roncos que quase parecem aviões a jato no aeroporto... Isto depois de um período de 30 minutos sem nada a relatar! 

De salientar que isto já não ocorre há tanto tempo que há imensa gente na rua neste momento. As pessoas saíram à rua para ver o que se passa!


----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2020 às 18:00)

Boas,

Apesar do Anticiclone de Almada continuar a afastá-las, foi uma nostalgia voltar a ver raios e ouvir os trovões. 
Tentarei postar mais tarde algumas fotos destes magníficos céus convectivos.


----------



## charlie17 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:01)

Pensava que não mas pelos vistos mais uma célula a passar perto de Coruche. Está a desenvolver bem.
0.1mm na última hora, as células convectivas estão a passar mais para o lado da Fajarda, @david 6 confirmas?

17.5ºC
SW 12km/h


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 18:03)

Peniche, voltam os roncos!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 18:03)

E vem sim senhora e acabei de dar por ela..mais um trovão!!! 
E tudo mais escuro tambem, e parece-me mais fresco...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:04)

a ficar escuro novamente

novo round







chove com forte intensidade


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 18:06)

E novo ronco ainda que muito mais distante do que a primeira fornada, mas a chuva a intensificar-se, e bem...ah, bela tarde...


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 18:09)

E mais um ronco forte! Este foi mais longo, mas está longe.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

Bruuuuum 
Agora sim vi um relâmpago enorme!
Tremeu tudo em Peniche. Está a aproximar-se!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:12)

charlie17 disse:


> Pensava que não mas pelos vistos mais uma célula a passar perto de Coruche. Está a desenvolver bem.
> 0.1mm na última hora, as células convectivas estão a passar mais para o lado da Fajarda, @david 6 confirmas?
> 
> 17.5ºC
> SW 12km/h



confirmo, deu alguma chuva, neste momento já parou, deu 2mm, também já tive trovoada aqui com granizo por volta das 15.30, aqui estou com total de *8.8mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

Em Setúbal estão a nascer células e que originam imediatamente trovoada


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 18:19)

Vão continuando os trovões longínquos, agora vindos de Sul. Será que o raio do escudo almadense não se desliga de uma vez? 

Pouco a relatar: céu muito carregado, 15,7ºC, 93% HR, 1004hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Leste.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

Aproveitemos! Estes dias são tão raros pela Grande Lisboa...
A ficar muito escuro novamente a SE daqui.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:29)

Pelo que se observa no Lightning Map, continua a fazer trovoada ao largo de Sesimbra.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

remember disse:


> Está a cair a potes por aí?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Enquanto estive ao ar livre, aqui perto do cemitério, no alto da urbanização do Casal da Serra, caíu moderada, às vezes quase forte, mas aquém do que esperava para o aparato nebuloso que estava deveras impressionante.
Houve vento na ordem dos 40 Km/h, temperatura manteve-se nos 17,5ºC e depois baixou para cerca de 15ºC.
As formações nebulosas foram interessantes, e quase se formaram wall clouds em duas ocasiões.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 18:31)

Agora sim, chove com bastante intensidade! Chuva bem forte e acompanhada de trovões!!!  

PS: Foi rápido. Já parou de chover...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aproveitemos! Estes dias são tão raros pela Grande Lisboa...
> A ficar muito escuro novamente a SE daqui.



Com efeito, uma raridade.

Vem lá mais






Novo trovão

Eco vermelho na zona de Setúbal.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 18:37)

Mais uma sessão de chuva e trovoada, e esta agora ainda está pior 

Para quem ainda se lembra, isto é sem dúvida uma fotocópia do 28 de Maio de 2011


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:39)

chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 18:41)

Nem é preciso acender luzes, os clarões têm tratado do servido


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2020 às 18:41)

Segunda a minha mãe está a cair granizo no Montijo com forte trovoada!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

Mais uma boa chuvada com algum pequeno granizo agora pelo Feijó, continuam os roncos distantes.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

AndréFrade disse:


> Segunda a minha mãe está a cair granizo no Montijo com forte trovoada!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É verdade sim senhor, cai de forma dispersa...


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

Bastante escuro a S e SW.  Observando o radar mais chuva a caminho. Ouvem se trovões ao longe. 
Vista a SW:


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

Chuva forte e trovoada!  A uns 5 quilómetros os relâmpagos mais ou menos...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

ALTA GRANIZADA  Agora sim cai bem


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

E eu a ouvir os roncos neste momento para os lados da ponte vasco da gama, e confirmo aqui da minha janela tudo mais escuro para aqueles lados..
Mas por aqui tudo calmo, escuro é certo, mas tudo acalme, embora pingue... 
Ela vem do Montijo para aqui?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 18:47)

Mammatus disse:


> Com efeito, uma raridade.
> 
> Vem lá mais
> 
> ...


Setúbal tem levado forte e feio.


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Corrijo, chuva a intensificar-se!!!
Vento nulo...continuam os trovoes audiveis lá longe, de certeza Montijo!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Na margem sul saiu o jackpot ao RStorm.
Não há feedback de Setúbal. Antigamente havia users de Setúbal.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Na margem sul saiu o jackpot ao RStorm.
> Não há feedback de Setúbal. Antigamente havia users de Setúbal.


Verdade. Estava em chamada com uma colega de Setúbal e o som dos trovões era constante.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 18:51)

Na Moita e no Montijo a coisa deve estar complicada de facto, eco roxo inclusivé. Por aqui mais do mesmo, sempre nas franjas da coisa, tudo a passar de raspão e a ver (e ouvir) o espectáculo ao longe...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:51)

Bela bomba agora. Apanhou-me desprevenido, pois não dei conta do relâmpago.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Acumulação de granizo nos telhados  Que pena eu não ter como registar...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Microburst disse:


> Na Moita e no Montijo a coisa deve estar complicada de facto, eco roxo inclusivé. Por aqui mais do mesmo, sempre nas franjas da coisa, tudo a passar de raspão e a ver (e ouvir) o espectáculo ao longe...



bem severo







boa parte da AML passou de escudo a íman para trovoadas (só hoje).


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 18:56)

Na parte Oeste do Montijo esta célula potente não deu granizo, apenas chuva torrencial, passou "de raspão". Mas choveu muito, e foram muitos raios potentes bem próximos. Um show!
Para Leste daqui, como diz o @RStorm e provavelmente para o lado de Alcochete deve ter sido ainda mais violento.

Na verdade aqui caiu granizo na célula anterior, granizo meio "disperso" mas relativamente grande. Um pouco estranho. A fazer lembrar aquelas SCs à americana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

Vários trovões audíveis desde a célula a sudeste, com eco roxo no radar. A festa continua


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

Onde estão a cair agora os raios, na Ponte Vasco da Gama, seguem aqui umas fotos


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

Começou agora mesmo a cair aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por algum granizo, os trovões bem que estavam a ameaçar.7
A chuva ouvia-se em aproximação vinda do lado do Vale do Tejo, sendo o barulho identico ao de um comboio.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 18:59)

Agora sim, chuva forte mesmo.

Eco roxo em Alcochete, talvez esteja a passar aqui de raspão.


----------



## dASk (14 Abr 2020 às 18:59)

Boas. Eu sou da Moita a coisa tem estado incrível por aqui trovoada constante e chuva forte por vezes acompanhada de granizo, as ruas já parecem rios os campos estão a ensopar rapidamente entre Alcochete e a Moita. Pena não saber a quantidade acumulada desde mais ou menos as 15h. Incrível...


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:02)




----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

Granizo e trovão monumental agora na Póvoa. Chove forte.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

Boas. Aqui por Cacilhas, tudo a passar ao lado. Pode ser que nos calhe algo entretanto e que seja por cima. Máquinas e carregadores a postos. Nunca se sabe....


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

Isto contado ninguém acredita, mas está um pandemónio medonho no Montijo  O meu cão está a chiar de tanto medo, nunca o vi assim


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

Que estoiro lol isto é que é!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

rozzo disse:


> Na parte Oeste do Montijo esta célula potente não deu granizo, apenas chuva torrencial, passou "de raspão". Mas choveu muito, e foram muitos raios potentes bem próximos. Um show!
> Para Leste daqui, como diz o @RStorm e provavelmente para o lado de Alcochete deve ter sido ainda mais violento.
> 
> Na verdade aqui caiu granizo na célula anterior, granizo meio "disperso" mas relativamente grande. Um pouco estranho.* A fazer lembrar aquelas SCs à americana.*



Bem não chegámos a esse ponto, mas o jejum tem sido tanto que uma banal tarde de trovoadas primaveris nos parece algo verdadeiramente épico.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Abr 2020 às 19:05)

Mammatus disse:


> Na margem sul saiu o jackpot ao RStorm.
> Não há feedback de Setúbal. Antigamente havia users de Setúbal.


Alguém sabe o que é feito do Miguel de Setúbal? Nem a estação dele se encontra online!
Por aqui, finalmente choveu, curto mas intenso. Sigo com 2.0 mm e o Rate max. atingiu os 91.4 mm/hr pelas 18:39.
À espera do que está ao largo do Algarve e do que se possa formar entretanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

Céu completamente negro em todos os quadrante. Chove fraco com alguma trovoada mais ou menos constante.


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

Eu acho que está a ir tudo pata norte, vejo a zona da Portela (Loures) tudo muito negro, a vir do rio e consigo ver relampagos para lá mas os trovões sao poucos e estão com delay...ups, parecia estar a correr ao lado, agora belo relâmpago e trovão bem audivel...
Mas parou completamente de chover!


----------



## Sanxito (14 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

Mammatus disse:


> Na margem sul saiu o jackpot ao RStorm.
> Não há feedback de Setúbal. Antigamente havia users de Setúbal.


Alguém sabe o que é feito do Miguel de Setúbal? Nem a estação dele se encontra online!
Por aqui, finalmente choveu, curto mas intenso. Sigo com 2.0 mm e o Rate max. atingiu os 91.4 mm/hr pelas 18:39.
À espera do que está ao largo do Algarve e do que se possa formar entretanto.


----------



## dASk (14 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

A célula está inacreditavelmente preta nos céus do Montijo. Gostava d vos enviar foto


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

Chove forte de novo, e com cada estoiro lol

Temperatura caiu a pique nas últimas duas horas, o vento desapareceu praticamente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

6 mm
Até ao momento so vi um raio em direcção de NE.


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 19:08)

Outra célula com bastantes descargas próximas e chuva forte, a fazer quase o mesmo trajeto de há pouco.
Portanto a parte oriental do Montijo e Alcochete a serem "bombardeados" forte e feio de novo. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2020 às 19:09)

Brutal. Continua a trovoada e chuva torrencial


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 19:10)

Está famoso para os lados de Vila Franca






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2020 às 19:10)

3mm por cá. Montijo em altas hoje, mais uma roxa a caminho.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:12)

Mais uma carga de granizo  Tentei carregar um video gravado com o meu telemóvel mas sem sucesso


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:13)

Montijo e Alcochete mais células de trovoada a caminho e granizo.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (14 Abr 2020 às 19:14)

Boa tarde. Reporto desde Setúbal. Não tenho estação pelo que posso apenas relatar o que por aqui passou e passa. Chove copiosamente há perto de 45 minutos. O eco de radar encarnado que por aqui passou perto das 18h30 representou uma saraivada como não via há anos, com acumulado de granizo no chão. Trovoada moderada e ausência de vento. Ruas alagadas. embora sem inundação.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:14)

Montijo e Alcochete a bombarem bem...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:16)

Agora tenho granizo e sol ao mesmo tempo... não é todos os dias que se vê isto


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:17)

Voltou a escurecer bastante de novo, vem aí mais uma carga


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 19:19)

Outra trovoada e granizo.
Que tarde...


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 19:21)

Mais uma carga por aqui!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:21)

Quandos os Estados Unidos da América estão representados em Portugal, com supercélulas, Trovoada, Granizo, vento forte. Nem precisamos de gastar rios de dinheiro a ir aos EUA, temos tudo cá em Portugal.

Imagem atual das últimas 24 horas da localização das descargas elétricas


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:21)

@rozzo  não sei se tens boa visão desde a tua casa, mas de certeza que já deve ter caído alguns raios dentro da cidade, tal são as bombas 
Só me admira como é que ainda não houve falhas de energia...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quandos os Estados Unidos da América estão representados em Portugal, com supercélulas, Trovoada, Granizo, vento forte. Nem precisamos de gastar rios de dinheiro a ir aos EUA, temos tudo cá em Portugal.
> 
> Imagem atual das últimas 24 horas da localização das descargas elétricas


Isto aqui no Montijo só falta mesmo haver um tornado (cala-te boca). De resto temos tido de tudo... 

Mais um carga valente de granizo, valha-me nossa senhora


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 19:24)

RStorm disse:


> @rozzo  não sei se tens boa visão desde a tua casa, mas de certeza que já deve ter caído alguns raios dentro da cidade, tal são as bombas
> Só me admira como é que ainda não houve falhas de energia...


Sim tenho. Tem sido um festival de raios.

Continua o impressionante desfilar de células mesmo aqui à frente. A estação amadora situada na Atalaia ia nos 30mm há pouco. Nunca acompanhei, não sei a fiabilidade. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Abr 2020 às 19:24)

Cenário a Oeste de Coruche, com clarões constantes:


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:25)

A partir de hoje o Estuário do Sado vai ser considerado monumento nacional responsável pela formação de células. Tudo o que nasce no Estuário do Sado, origina trovoada e granizo desde Tróia ao Sobral do Monte Agraço.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:28)

rozzo disse:


> Sim tenho. Tem sido um festival de raios.
> 
> Continua o impressionante desfilar de células mesmo aqui à frente. A estação amadora situada na Atalaia ia nos 30mm há pouco. Nunca acompanhei, não sei a fiabilidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Daqui apenas vejo os clarões... 
Que diferença abismal, a minha segue nos *11,4 mm**  *Não sei como estão as coisas no centro, mas deve haver inundações, infelizmente


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:30)

Agora mesmo na zona de Cabana do Pescador na Costa da Caparica


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 19:31)

Peniche 
Chove com bastante intensidade. Já deixei de ouvir roncos há algum tempo.

Estou de olho num vizinho que está na varanda a fotografar para leste. Entretanto deverão publicar no Facebook. Assim como veja as fotos partilho aqui.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 19:34)

E por aqui tudo a passar-me ao lado...
Ora bolas!!!
Continuo a ouvir roncos e mais roncos...mas tudo longe...
Chuva zero, e vento zero!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 19:53)

Estou a ver que os da zona oriental da Península de Setúbal tiveram sorte... Por aqui ainda choveu forte depois da última mensagem, mas o acumulado atual apenas segue nos 1,5 mm. A ver o que nos reserva a noite...


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 19:56)

E tudo mudou há poucos minutos...

Chove torrencialmente agora e desde há uns minutos, mas sem trovoada á vista, embore continue a vir nuvens bem negras do Parque das Nações, o que se torna mais visivel porque os candeirros da rua ainda não se acenderam.....



tucha disse:


> E por aqui tudo a passar-me ao lado...
> Ora bolas!!!
> Continuo a ouvir roncos e mais roncos...mas tudo longe...
> Chuva zero, e vento zero!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 19:57)

Chove e chove.... 21,74 mm na rede Netatmo aqui ao lado.
Ouvem-se trovões fortes, está perto aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

Boas pessoal! Tarde animada na margem sul e não só.
Eu hoje tive que fazer uma viagem à terra natal da minha mulher, Ponte de Sôr, e na volta a apanhei trovoada na zona de Coruche (+ou- 15h20m), com chuva intensa e algum granizo à mistura, mas passei por um mau bocado na zona do campo de tiro de Alcochete, com trovoada intensa, chuva intensa, sem granizo, mas ao ponto de circular a apenas 50km/h com o limpa para-brisas no máximo com visibilidade extremamente reduzida e vários carros a parar nas bermas devido à intensidade da chuva. Surpresa minha quando reparei que a partir de Alcochete para aqui ainda não tinha chovido nada de jeito, cheguei a casa no inicio da primeira trovoada. Já choveu várias vezes, algumas delas forte e com trovoada associada. Não tenho registos fotográficos.
Um belo dia de primavera.


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

Eis que volta a chover bastante forte, e há uns minutos voltou a dar ar da sua graça a trovoada, bem perto. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

Voltaram os roncos em Peniche.
Dois seguidos agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2020 às 20:04)

Os meus tios que moram nos arredores da Ericeira estão sem electricidade.
A trovoada tem sido violenta.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:05)

raio caiu mesmo aqui perto de casa...
A carga de água é monumental neste momento. Granizo à mistura,,, 
Vai estragar a produção de Cereja que começava agora a dar flor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Abr 2020 às 20:10)

Que bomba por Azeitão   À muito tempo que não se ouvia um destes por cá!  A chuva é que não tem sido muita! Acumulado de 2.7mm   Lotaria é assim 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:11)

Mais uma vez o Estofex foi certeiro no aviso para hoje 

Para amanhã já não nos oferece o mesmo festim.









Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 20:11)

Que belo festival aqui pelo Oeste! Há quanto tempo....


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:15)

Dois trovões seguidos e bastante fortes, mas estão relativamente longe.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 20:16)

Candy disse:


> Dois trovões seguidos e bastante fortes, mas estão relativamente longe.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



ali pelo bombarral e cadaval deve estar engraçado


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

verdadeiro desfile de ecos amarelos/laranjas (laranja avermelhado )






chove fraco, na última hora não dei conta de trovoada.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

@manganao 
Vamos ver se a gracinha vem para cá!

Hoje parece que a "porta da rua" é Peniche.
Sai tudo por aqui!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

Eu hoje entrei no fórum pouco passava das 17h... Atenciosamente agora são só mais 200 publicações no tópico!
Mas ainda falta cá malta! Não vejo um colega da zona de São Martinho do Porto...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

Que dilúvio e festival eléctrico pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer. Caiu um relâmpago bem perto.... Electricidade foi-se. Agora já voltou.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

que carga enorme ..há muito tempo que não chovia assim aqui em Alenquer. 
@fhff aqui tb falhou ainda há pouco...grande estrondo para esses lados.


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2020 às 20:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que bomba por Azeitão   À muito tempo que não se ouvia um destes por cá!  A* chuva é que não tem sido muita! Acumulado de 2.7mm   Lotaria é assim *
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



De Facto grandes discrepâncias a nível de precipitação aqui na zona, hoje estou a ser beneficiado, normalmente chove mais por aí do que aqui, se dermos uma vista de olhos nas estações meteorológicas amadoras na zona (rede wunderground), Quinta do Anjo vai com *23.09*mm, e tu aí só vais com *3.30 mm.*

E ainda não acabou por hoje.

Comboio de células no litoral sul que ainda vai dar muita chuva e trovoada!


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 20:25)

A netatmo que acompanho pela Merceana já leva 20 mm, metade para aí no último quarto de hora.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 20:26)

Boas!

Aqui acabei por ficar literalmente entre os pingos da chuva, apenas dois aguaceiros dignos de registo durante a tarde. Muita trovoada ouvida à distância mas nada mais para além disso.

Por volta das 19h, para Oeste, eram visíveis os clarões e audíveis os trovões distantes, que assolavam a Península de Setúbal. 







Aos felizes contemplados... Aproveitem!


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2020 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os meus tios que moram nos arredores da Ericeira estão sem electricidade.
> A trovoada tem sido violenta.


Aqui na vila não faltou a luz. Até estou admirada.

O céu está chumbo mas não chove. A trovoada foi forte e intensa (mas estava longe - nunca contei o tempo entre os relâmpagos e o som, mas demorava um bocadinho). Agora ainda se ouve um rugido ligeiro. Há pouco um belíssimo arco-íris.

Já agora, tenho vindo pouco ao fórum mas um destes dias tentei postar uma foto utilizando o ingur e não consegui. Algum segredo? Ou há outra maneira de postar fotos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 20:29)

Ainda vejo alguns relâmpagos esporádicos para norte/noroeste.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

fhff disse:


> A netatmo que acompanho pela Merceana já leva 20 mm, metade para aí no último quarto de hora.


A de Ribafria, aqui a 3 km,  já vai com 32 mm 
Continua


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:32)

Em Peniche continuo a ouvir roncos fortes. Não vejo clarão...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:35)

Passei de ouvir  roncos a ouvir um estalo!
Já foi mais próximo.


E continua a roncar forte! Vejo clarões a norte!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 20:38)

Brutal, vim aqui ao fim do parque das Nações, onde está a instalacoes do centro do covid, do lado norte da ponte e tenho visao até alcochete e para lá do Rio, zona de porto alto...já vim raios enormes e bem definidos a cairem em Alcochete e toda a dimensao do rio, cada vez que cai um raio o ceu ilumina-se todo...e caiu agora um brutal raio no meio do  rio...local aqui fabuloso para se ver estes fenomenos extraordinários...e chove ainda que com pouca intensidade...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 20:38)

Vejo aqui da janela, um grande festival eléctrico, a iluminar o céu bem escuro.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:38)

A cair de forma torrencial neste momento...!!!
Brutal carga..


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

Vários flashs visíveis a Leste e Sudeste. Que belo festival!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

agora é ver clarões no oeste todo enquanto não tiver mais nada aqui, já os vejo


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

Tenho a dizer que agora intensificou por cá!
Vejo poucos clarões mas a frequência e o barulho aumentaram muito!!!

Pimbaaaaa... Mais um! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 20:46)

E o que continuo a ver de vez em qd é ...e agora um raio perfeitamente brutal à minha frente no meio do rio...!! Epah, não tenho palavras!!!
Quem viva aqui perto do parque das nacoes que venha para aqui agira para ver este espectáculo da natureza!!


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 20:47)

jamestorm disse:


> A de Ribafria, aqui a 3 km,  já vai com 32 mm
> Continua


E continua. Essa zona é muito sensível a cheias graves. Oxalá não haja estragos por aí. Não pára a chuva e a trovoada. Passa uma célula e vem logo outra atrás.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

continua trovada e chuva não pára,


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

que foguete


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 20:49)

david 6 disse:


> agora é ver clarões no oeste todo enquanto não tiver mais nada aqui, já os vejo



Tal como aqui!

Todo o Horizonte a Oeste está constantemente a ser iluminado e ouvem-se os trovões muito ribombados e distantes.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:53)

Tal como prometido...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10212991768309024&id=1836303293

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

A Serra da Arrábida desvia literalmente a linha de instabilidade para o Nordeste da Península de Setúbal. Um bloqueio impressionante diga-se.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (14 Abr 2020 às 20:58)

Brutais relâmpagos em São Martinho do Porto. 

Enviado do meu SM-A405FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 20:58)

E continua o desfile  e com cada estoiro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 20:59)

Em vídeo....
É impressionante o corredor de nuvens saída em Peniche

A publicação está pública!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10212992472646632&id=1836303293


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

Non-stop...


----------



## tucha (14 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

É impressionante, está tudo do lado de lá do Rio Tejo na margem sul...nada em Lx! 
Tudo em cima do rio ou do lado oposto onde estou agora!


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:02)

Chove com muita intensidade.

Vou deixar o termo torrencial para a malta das Caldas da Rainha que está a levar com um eco roxo mesmo em cima!

Continuam os roncos fortes.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 21:02)

criz0r disse:


> A Serra da Arrábida desvia literalmente a linha de instabilidade para o Nordeste da Península de Setúbal. Um bloqueio impressionante diga-se.



Afinal há mais alguem que reparou nesse pormenor.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (14 Abr 2020 às 21:02)

Está se a deslocar para o interior ou para o mar?

Não sei se fique na varanda ou vá para o terraço lol

Enviado do meu SM-A405FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 21:03)

post duplo


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2020 às 21:04)

Ha coisa de 15-30 minutos ouvi duas bombas, mas agora está tudo calmo... aparentemente


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:05)

...isto começa a complicar...A carga de água é brutal aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho ..
 sempre com trovoada por p


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 21:09)

jamestorm disse:


> ...isto começa a complicar...A carga de água é brutal aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho ..
> sempre com trovoada por p


Sem dúvida. Estou com receio também.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:10)

53.50 mm
A trovoada esta agora mesmo muito perto, devo ficar sem energia eléctrica...
Pareceu-me ouvir os bombeiros mas nao tenho a certeza...estradas alagadas.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:10)

Isto começa a engrossar com a trovoada!
Além de fortes os roncos duram uns bons segundos 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 21:14)

jotenko disse:


> Está se a deslocar para o interior ou para o mar?
> 
> Não sei se fique na varanda ou vá para o terraço lol
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A405FN através do Tapatalk


Está a afastar-se, em direção ao interior. A festa acabou por hoje na AML.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:14)

Acabei de ver um raio cair a leste. O de caiu foi muito forte!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## casr26 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

Zona de Cadaval muita trovoada e chuva persistente e intensa...vários focos de relâmpagos à volta

No radar do IPMA a cordilheira está mesmo a passar por esta zona do Oeste também..vou ver se consigo fazer um vídeo mas não tenho grande localização aqui..


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

Candy disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade.
> 
> Vou deixar o termo torrencial para a malta das Caldas da Rainha que está a levar com um eco roxo mesmo em cima!
> 
> ...


bem houve uma trovoada que foi mesmo sobre a cidade estava à janela borrei a cueca toda , foi a luz e o som instantâneo , vim logo para dentro


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a afastar-se, em direção ao interior. A festa acabou por hoje na AML.



Pelo satélite dá toda a sensação que aquelas células que estão a passar sobre o litoral alentejano se encaminham finalmente para o lado de cá da península, mas talvez tudo se dissipe antes ou mude de direcção como é costume.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:18)

O meu vizinho continua a filmar!

Os flashes são uns atrás dos outros a leste de Peniche. Devem estar ali pela direcção de Óbidos-Caldas da Rainha...



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:25)

manganao disse:


> bem houve uma trovoada que foi mesmo sobre a cidade estava à janela borrei a cueca toda , foi a luz e o som instantâneo , vim logo para dentro


Foi isto... Mesmo em cima!

Enviei msg a um amigo de Caldas e disse-lhe que a coisa por lá devia estar preta!...
Respondeu-me "Estou branca demais!" 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## mhenriques (14 Abr 2020 às 21:27)

Raio atingiu veículo nas caldas, autoridades estão acompanhar os ocupantes


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

Grande estalo agora em Peniche. Este foi mesmo aqui pertinho!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 21:31)

mhenriques disse:


> Raio atingiu veículo nas caldas, autoridades estão acompanhar os ocupantes



porra eu vi esse raio foi impressionante foi a luz e o som instantâneo sobre a cidade


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Abr 2020 às 21:36)

Boa tarde alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde moderados a forte e ainda ouvi trovoada.


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 21:38)

forte chuvada outra vez


----------



## MontijoCity (14 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Boa noite a todos.

Nunca tinha assistido a uma trovoada tão grande como esta aqui pelo Montijo. Foram horas de trovões constantes, mais perto ou mais longe. Chuva forte e granizo... muito bom! venha mais amanhã à mesma hora pois não vou sair de casa para ir a lado nenhum... lol


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

mhenriques disse:


> Raio atingiu veículo nas caldas, autoridades estão acompanhar os ocupantes


Costuma-se dizer que o carro é um dos melhores sítios para estar ao levar com um raio. Espero que estejam todos bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2020 às 21:45)

Continuo a ver relâmpagos e raios para NE e agora também para SE.

Esperemos que as células a Sul se desloquem para aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:48)

E por aqui acalmou.
Um fim de tarde com varias horas de chuva e trovoada, como há muito não se via por aqui - arriscava dizer que há vários anos que Alenquer não via uma trovoada assim.

Aqui na zona, a rede Netatmo de Ribafria vai com *55,67 mm* e a de Aldeia Galega/Merceana  com *45,05mm.* Cheguei a achar que isto ia dar para o torto se continuasse a chover a este ritmo.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

Finalmente, sossego  

Ora bem, 7 trovoadas fortíssimas, aguaceiros intensos durante algumas horas, inúmeras cargas de granizo... que mais poderá querer uma meteolouco num dia  
Neste momento está tudo bem mais calmo. Chove fraco e vai-se vendo o fogo de artificio ao longe, o acumulado segue nos *17,7 mm*. Infelizmente houve muitas inundações no centro da cidade, familiares relataram que andaram com água pelos joelhos  
Também quero pedir desculpa por não ter conseguido registo fotográfico, apesar de ter tentado inserir no forum um video que gravei, mas sem sucesso... 

Sem dúvida, um dia que há-de ficar gravado para sempre na memória  Toda a vida, o Vale do Sado sempre foi o motor de arranque para que houvesse grandes trovoadas por estas bandas, bastava existirem condições ideais na altura ideal. Quase 9 anos depois repetiu-se um temporal numa época que eu já tinha dúvidas que voltasse a acontecer... quando será o próximo? 2030? 

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 84% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

fhff disse:


> Costuma-se dizer que o carro é um dos melhores sítios para estar ao levar com um raio. Espero que estejam todos bem.


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 21:51)

fui numa rua atras da minha que o raio caiu


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 21:53)

Continuam os roncos fortes em Peniche. Alguns são mesmo estalos.

Vejo a clarões enormes na direcção Óbidos - Caldas da Rainha
Está jeitoso por lá...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:54)

MontijoCity disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Nunca tinha assistido a uma trovoada tão grande como esta aqui pelo Montijo. Foram horas de trovões constantes, mais perto ou mais longe. Chuva forte e granizo... muito bom! venha mais amanhã à mesma hora pois não vou sair de casa para ir a lado nenhum... lol


É verdade amigo, um dia para recordar mais tarde  Foi a fotocópia total do dia 28 de maio de 2011, para quem ainda se lembra. A diferença era que naquele dia estava mais calor...


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Abr 2020 às 22:05)

Boa  noite está a chover e a trovejar


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 22:05)

Candy disse:


> Foi isto... Mesmo em cima!
> 
> Enviei msg a um amigo de Caldas e disse-lhe que a coisa por lá devia estar preta!...
> Respondeu-me "Estou branca demais!"
> ...


fui numa rua atras da minha que o raio caiu


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 22:08)




----------



## rick80 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

Oiço trovoada ao longe e chuva a aumentar de intensidade tal como o vento agora mesmo. Zona Alcobaça 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 22:13)

Vi agora um clarão tremendo para o lado de Caldas... Não consigo dizer se foi só um raio pois foram vários flashes Juntos

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Depois de durante a tarde a chuva ter passado em grande medida ao lado, neste inicio de noite já tive por aqui alguns períodos de forte precipitação com trovoada à distância.


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2020 às 22:15)

Sem total confiança nos valores (não costumo acompanhar as estações) mas interessantes os valores acumulados, a confirmar a persistência da linha de convecção intensa a escassos km's daqui do Montijo.

Atalaia: *49mm*
Montijo (cidade): *28mm* 
Montijo (B.A. Samouco): *12m*m  (este até às 18utc)

Em linha recta, as estações com mais/menos precipitação distam cerca de  8km apenas!

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMONTIJO11
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IATALAIA2

Há uma estação que teria valores interessantes concerteza, em Alcochete. Mas desapareceu a meio da tarde, certamente falha de energia com a trovoada. Pena...


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:16)

começa a cair uma chuva moderada por vezes fraca com vento, da linha a chegar sul, mas acho que vou apanhar é a de vendas novas


----------



## charlie17 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:29)

Linha de instabilidade associada à frente fria da depressão que se encontra a Oeste de Portugal a "varrer" o continente a partir de Sudoeste.
O vento por aqui intensificou e começa a chover... ja ouvi alguns trovões.
15.3ºC
wind SW 8km/h, gust 22km/h

*Update*: o vento intensificou muito com a chegada da frente,* trovoada forte com chuva, rajada 49km/h*


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:31)

começa a chover bem


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:33)

trovoada!


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Abr 2020 às 22:35)

Aqui por Leiria começa a chover. Pena só ter visão para este porque para oeste acho que o festival era grande!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:35)

vamos ver se temos mais alguma coisa hoje aqui em Almada


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 22:42)

Parece que se confirma a tendência dos modelos. A partir de agora o tempo vai gradualmente melhorar do rio tejo para sul. Poderá cair um outro aguaceiro mais intenso mas nada como os que caíram à tarde.
Chove fraco por Carnaxide, neste momento.


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2020 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Agora no sítio certo, volta a cair com força... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 22:45)

Time-lapse do dia  O antes e o depois do momento em que fui presenteado com uma célula que trouxe muita chuva e alguma trovoada. 

Devido à bateria fraca e ao aumento do vento, tive de interromper o time-lapse durante a passagem da célula.

Vou tentar prosseguir com os vídeos e com as fotos, a ver se consigo ter alguma coisa pronta amanhã...


----------



## srr (14 Abr 2020 às 22:53)

Aqui travejou à  tarde, nada igual ao que se passa no Litoral agora,

aqui fica o registo :


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2020 às 23:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Time-lapse do dia  O antes e o depois do momento em que fui presenteado com uma célula que trouxe muita chuva e alguma trovoada.
> 
> Devido à bateria fraca e ao aumento do vento, tive de interromper o time-lapse durante a passagem da célula.
> 
> Vou tentar prosseguir com os vídeos e com as fotos, a ver se consigo ter alguma coisa pronta amanhã...


Minuto 1:23, super interessante ver aquela mudança de direção


----------



## manganao (14 Abr 2020 às 23:19)

bem  penso que ja passou tudo por hoje


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Abr 2020 às 23:29)

Beeem que chuvada aqui em Leiria! Com trovões à mistura.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 23:31)

E acalmou tudo...

Em Peniche continua a chover bem.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcsmonteiro (14 Abr 2020 às 23:36)

Finalmente alguma festa para os ouvidos

Praticamente desde a hora almoço que é um festival aqui ao lado na Nazaré. Pelas minhas bandas nada (Maceira). 

A partir do jantar luzes constantes e agora duas ou três bombas (fraquinhas)


----------



## dvieira (14 Abr 2020 às 23:37)

Aguaceiros fortes à momentos que acalmaram agora. Houve-se alguns trovões ao longe. Registo agora para rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2020 às 23:38)

Foi um bela tarde! Por aqui acalmou bastante depois das 20h, mas ainda com períodos de chuva.

Foi bem mais calmo que na margem sul ; ribatejo e zona Oeste, mas ainda deu para ouvir uns trovões 

Acumulados (a estação de Algueirão está novamente com um acumulado suspeito, já que aqui choveu bastante. Já Belas tem um acumulado bastante elevado, mas talvez tenha ocorrido já que os trovões vinham de NE):
Algueirão: 5,9 mm
Belas: *31,2 mm*
Galamares: 13,5 mm
Mucifal: 15,0 mm
Morelinho: 10,3 mm
Magoito: 12,4 mm
Pêro Pinheiro: *19,8 mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 23:50)

Depois das 21:00, caiu uma trovoada daquelas medonhas... Chuva torrencial, trovões bem altos, e isto ainda durante uma meia horinha. O acumulado total segue nos 4,3 mm, e não deverei acumular mais hoje. 

Por outro lado, considero que o evento não está terminado e que ainda teremos uns dias de instabilidade. Quinta-feira também será um dia bem interessante. Faltam-me 8 mm para chegar à média mensal... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,0°C
Mín: 10,3°C
Prec: 4,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,7°C
Mín: 10,2°C 

Agora estão 12,4°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2020 às 23:50)

Festival de luzes visto de Peniche para Norte/Nordeste
Revisto feito junto à marginal norte de Peniche, na zona da Papôa.

Está visível ao público.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (14 Abr 2020 às 23:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Time-lapse do dia  O antes e o depois do momento em que fui presenteado com uma célula que trouxe muita chuva e alguma trovoada.
> 
> Devido à bateria fraca e ao aumento do vento, tive de interromper o time-lapse durante a passagem da célula.
> 
> Vou tentar prosseguir com os vídeos e com as fotos, a ver se consigo ter alguma coisa pronta amanhã...



Que belo synthwave. Podes partilhar o artista e música?


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Abr 2020 às 00:00)

Boa noite chove moderado a forte  sem parar


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 00:09)

Os estragos do tal raio que o colega @manganao diz que quase o fez "borrar a cueca"...


"Raio atinge prédio e deixa família desalojada nas Caldas da Rainha'

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2020-04...deixa+família+desalojada+nas+Caldas+da+Rainha

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (15 Abr 2020 às 00:12)

Vi 2 relâmpagos e ouvi agora os respetivos trovões


----------



## windchill (15 Abr 2020 às 00:15)

Aqui pela zona da Amora, o evento ficou bastante aquém das expectativas, tendo em conta o que aconteceu aqui ao redor. Ainda assim foi possível obter alguns registos em video e foto. Deixo-vos aqui este fotograma de video 4k de um raio filmado aqui da varanda!




As fotos da noite logo partilho amanhã....


----------



## N_Fig (15 Abr 2020 às 00:15)

E começa de repente a chover com bastante intensidade
Editado: Lá se foi a luz no candeeiro da minha praça... Rajadas de vento agora


----------



## Sanxito (15 Abr 2020 às 00:16)

Boa noite.
Por cá o dia ficou aquém do esperado, contava com uns 10 litros de água mas a lotaria saiu noutras bandas, por aqui ficámos com a aproximação.
Enfim, vamos ver o que a instabilidade dos próximos dias nos reserva.

Ao dia de hoje conto 63.0 mm acumulados, tendo já ultrapassado a média dos últimos 10 anos de registos em 7.9 mm.
Para as normais 71/00 e 81/10 faltam 1.7 mm e 5.1 mm, respectivamente, sendo que nos próximos dias deverão ser ultrapassadas, ao que tudo indica.
Em relação ao dia de hoje, o resultado foi o seguinte.

Resumo diário
14-04-2020 (Terça-feira)

Vento Max: 43 km/h S
Temperatura: 21.1°c | 11.8°c
Humidade: 93% | 45%
Pressão: 1007.2 hPa | 1002.7 hPa
Chuva: 4.2 mm Rate Max. 91.4 mm/h


----------



## dvieira (15 Abr 2020 às 00:20)

Trovoada á pouco tempo a mais forte que ouvi durante todo o dia. Neste momento chove moderadamente por vezes forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 00:21)

jotenko disse:


> Que belo synthwave. Podes partilhar o artista e música?



A música é esta. Faz parte de um conjunto de sons sem copyright


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2020 às 00:31)

Bem que tarde e noite fantásticas por aqui também, como há muito não assistia!!  
Não foi tão agreste como na margem sul e na parte norte do distrito, mas ainda assim houve trovoada com fartura (ora mais perto, ora mais longe), fortes chuvadas de vez em quando e rajadas de vento a acompanhar. Só não houve granizo.

Agora tudo bem mais calmo... Até por volta das 23h choveu forte e com vários relampagos para E e NE!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Abr 2020 às 00:38)

Ainda chove, e vi mais 3 ou 4 clarões, mas tudo mais calmo agora


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2020 às 00:42)

Boas,

Infelizmente não houve trovoada, triste sina.
A chuva rendeu 8 mm, chegando assim aos 80 mm mensais. 

Deixo alguns registos cá do posto de vigia. 


.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Abr 2020 às 00:53)

Boa noite 

Bem, que dia, ou melhor, que tarde de loucos! Isto deveria ter acontecido ao fim de semana. Uma pessoa a tentar concentrar-se no trabalho e a natureza lá fora a "prender" a minha atenção 

Extremos: 22.7ºC / 11.6ºC

Acumulado: 10.41 mm
rain rate máx: 18.03 mm/h
Nada mal visto que a instabilidade mais severa ficou toda concentrada a leste daqui, desde Setúbal, passando pela Moita, até ao Montijo/Alcochete.

Após as 20h foram audíveis dois trovões, mas o serão foi bastante calmo, ainda que com alguma chuva, essencialmente fraca.

De notar a queda de temperatura com a chegada da instabilidade (poderão ver no gráfico abaixo) e o aumento do vento, pois claro!







Sigo com chuva fraca, 13.4ºC e vento fraco de SE.


É muito interessante testemunhar os sinais antecedentes destas tormentas: céu negro chumbo e uma calmaria "sinistra" (a tal calma antes da tempestade), de repente, levanta-se uma ventania e começa a chover torrencialmente acompanhado do ribombar dos trovões.

Para terminar deixo esta singela foto. Foi tirada durante o momento em que a tormenta deu uma "trégua".






Anos-luz da qualidade das fotos (brutais) que vocês postam aqui (até apanhou a janela ), mas achei interessante pois captou uma ligeira aberta no seio da cobertura nebulosa. Uma nesga de céu azul no centro, do lado esquerdo nuvens baixas e do lado direito parte do topo de um cumulonimbus.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2020 às 01:56)

Trovoada ao largo de Sines e península de Setúbal





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2020 às 01:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada ao largo de Sines e península de Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já vi uns 6 ou 7 relâmpagos a sul daqui:


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 02:28)

2 vídeos do que se via a Este de Peniche




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 02:29)

tomalino disse:


> Duas células com chuva a trovoada passaram aqui em Santo António dos Cavaleiros, que saudades!
> Antes fui passear o cão e tirei algumas fotografias, com o telemóvel:





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Time-lapse do dia  O antes e o depois do momento em que fui presenteado com uma célula que trouxe muita chuva e alguma trovoada.
> 
> Devido à bateria fraca e ao aumento do vento, tive de interromper o time-lapse durante a passagem da célula.
> 
> Vou tentar prosseguir com os vídeos e com as fotos, a ver se consigo ter alguma coisa pronta amanhã...





windchill disse:


> Aqui pela zona da Amora, o evento ficou bastante aquém das expectativas, tendo em conta o que aconteceu aqui ao redor. Ainda assim foi possível obter alguns registos em video e foto. Deixo-vos aqui este fotograma de video 4k de um raio filmado aqui da varanda!



Excelentes registos, de todos!! 

Como não tenho ângulo de visão e campo suficiente da janela, tivemos que ir para campo aberto. Foi uma bela molha toda a tarde e início da noite, o uso da câmara adequada foi restrito e do telemóvel ainda mais. Veremos o que nos foi possível apanhar mas desde já não me parece que tenhamos tão bons registos como estes.

Na análise sinoptica observa-se a frente que às 12h mostrava uma ondulação sobre a região de Lisboa, a que se juntou às 18h a proximidade de uma outra frente oclusa já com a frente fria persistindo sobre a região oeste:










Às 00h de hoje, 15, ou seja pouco mais de uma hora atrás, a frente oclusa tinha entrado pelo litoral. Há linhas de instabilidade mais para o interior e ao largo da costa ocidental da Região Sul. A circulação em torno do centro depressionário talvez traga esta linha até ao litoral oeste.









A DEA mais intensa que encontrei hoje no registo do IPMA foi esta: 217 kA a pouco mais de duas dezenas de quilómetros a nordeste de Coruche, pelas 23h12 horas locais:


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 02:43)

Cheira-me que ainda vem mais alguma coisa esta madrugada.
Aqueles cartuchos finais...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 03:05)

Candy disse:


> Cheira-me que ainda vem mais alguma coisa esta madrugada.
> Aqueles cartuchos finais...
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Também me parece que sim. 

Aquelas células já a atingir a península de Setúbal vêm direitinhas para norte.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 03:14)

StormRic disse:


> Também me parece que sim.
> 
> Aquelas células já a atingir a península de Setúbal vêm direitinhas para norte.


Tenho estado a segui-las 



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Abr 2020 às 03:17)

StormRic disse:


> Também me parece que sim.
> 
> Aquelas células já a atingir a península de Setúbal vêm direitinhas para norte.


Tudo indica que sim, para já sem animação visual, mas quem sabe...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 03:24)

remember disse:


> Tudo indica que sim, para já sem animação visual, mas quem sabe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já teve alguma!
Pode ser que volte a ter 





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 03:34)

A DEA de ontem, dia 14, mais próxima da Póvoa de Santa Iria (atingiu a ponta norte do Mouchão da Póvoa):





Vídeo respectivo (de Cristina Bastos):
Distância calculada cerca de 4 Km e direcção está de acordo com a localização do registo do IPMA, além da hora/minuto.
Com som:

Câmara lenta:


----------



## manganao (15 Abr 2020 às 03:38)

se calhar não vou já para a cama


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 03:54)

manganao disse:


> se calhar não vou já para a cama




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 03:56)

StormRic disse:


> A DEA de ontem, dia 14, mais próxima da Póvoa de Santa Iria (atingiu a ponta norte do Mouchão da Póvoa):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ó pá, que saudades daquelas fotos a partir da varanda virada para o mar! Grandes registos de relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (15 Abr 2020 às 03:58)

vê nos comentarios o video da Simone Valkiria Lomelino Nunes foi o raio que caiu sobre uma habitação

mas têm de ver com som


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 04:04)

manganao disse:


> vê nos comentarios o video da Simone Valkiria Lomelino Nunes foi o raio que caiu sobre uma habitação
> 
> mas têm de ver com som


A publicação não deve estar visível

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 04:10)

Eishhhh... Já consegui ver! Esse foi um estalo de partir vidros... 

Está publicado aqui

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2938566766235981&id=475066375919378

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (15 Abr 2020 às 04:17)

Candy disse:


> Eishhhh... Já consegui ver! Esse foi um estalo de partir vidros...
> 
> Está publicado aqui
> 
> ...


 

é mesmo esse video , eu moro a menos de 100m do sitio que caiu borrei me todo


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 04:23)

Candy disse:


> Ó pá, que saudades daquelas fotos a partir da varanda virada para o mar! Grandes registos de relâmpagos
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



 pois... a quem o dizes! Isto aqui no meio dos prédios e a meia altura é complicado.

Entretanto, estas células vão andando para norte:










Veremos como se comportam em terra.
Parece-me que estão a perder força e a estender a bigorna, envelhecidas:





Mas as que estão ainda no oceano, a cerca de 30 Km da costa de Sintra, ainda têm actividade eléctrica:





Por aqui 12,7ºC e 93%. Bastante húmido.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 04:26)

manganao disse:


> é mesmo esse video , eu moro a menos de 100m do sitio que caiu borrei me todo


Sei como é!
Há uns anos vi um raio cair mesmo à minha frente. Caiu no para raios da antena do do antigo quartel dos bombeiros de Peniche. Rebentou cabos... Vi a antena cair em cima dos telhados...
Tinha afastado a cortina da janela da cozinha para espreitar e levei mesmo com o raio nas trombas! Até andei para trás! Seguramente já foi há mais de 12 anos.Ainda tinha cá o meu pai. Portanto há 13 anos foi de certeza.
Aquilo fica a uns cem metros da minha casa. Visível das traseiras.

Entretanto aquelas células vêm para cá. Se não apanharmos com as primeiras apanhamos com as outras mais a baixo. Como trazem uma ligeira rotação... Vamos ver.
Até lá adormeço. Isto da quarentena trocou os sonos à malta....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk

(A escrita inteligente é tramada)


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 04:31)

StormRic disse:


> pois... a quem o dizes! Isto aqui no meio dos prédios e a meia altura é complicado.
> 
> Entretanto, estas células vão andando para norte:
> 
> ...


Acredito! Tb vivi meia vida junto ao mar pertinho do farol do cabo Carvoeiro. Quando mudei para o centro senti muito a falta daquela vista! Por isso vou tanta vez para o Cabo Carvoeiro no meio das tempestades. Estava habituada àquilo...

E aquelas outras células mais ali pelo litoral alentejano?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2020 às 05:55)

manganao disse:


> é mesmo esse video , eu moro a menos de 100m do sitio que caiu borrei me todo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Abr 2020 às 07:56)

Thomar disse:


> De Facto grandes discrepâncias a nível de precipitação aqui na zona, hoje estou a ser beneficiado, normalmente chove mais por aí do que aqui, se dermos uma vista de olhos nas estações meteorológicas amadoras na zona (rede wunderground), Quinta do Anjo vai com *23.09*mm, e tu aí só vais com *3.30 mm.*
> 
> E ainda não acabou por hoje.
> 
> Comboio de células no litoral sul que ainda vai dar muita chuva e trovoada!


Bom dia @Thomar,

Típico desta sinoptica , lotaria total!  Mas apesar da pouca precipitação de ontem, comparando com outra zonas do concelho , Abril soma e segue, e com os 3mm que já acumulei hoje, e que pelo radar ainda vai acumular mais qualquer coisa, o mês segue com com 67mm , já acima da média  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Abr 2020 às 08:17)

Bom dia,
Uma noite com muita trovoada por estes lados, também a chuva foi bastante.
Por agora o céu está nublado e chove, a temperatura neste momento é de 10,7ºC e a pressão atmosférica está em 1005 hPa


----------



## remember (15 Abr 2020 às 08:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia @Thomar,
> 
> Típico desta sinoptica , lotaria total!  Mas apesar da pouca precipitação de ontem, comparando com outra zonas do concelho , Abril soma e segue, e com os 3mm que já acumulei hoje, e que pelo radar ainda vai acumular mais qualquer coisa, o mês segue com com 67mm , já acima da média
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Seja bem aparecido amigo, está tudo bem por aí?

A manhã começou com chuva moderada, já vai bem encaminhado...hoje sem actividade eléctrica, por enquanto

Mais um dia a bulir a partir de casa e com este tempo ainda sabe melhor

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
A noite foi de aguaceiros moderados, com a trovoada como pano de fundo.
Já está manhã segue com céu nublado, e com tudo bem molhado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 09:50)

Boa noite, 

A madrugada foi bem chuvosa por aqui... Aguaceiros moderados a fortes seguiram-se, acumulando 11,4 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 85,7 mm. Diria que já ultrapassei a média mensal.  

Agora está mais calmo, com 14,6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2020 às 10:06)

bom dia, hoje vamos já com 2,86 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 10:23)

Deixo aqui alguns dos raios captados em vídeo na tarde de ontem. Tratam-se, portanto, de frames de vídeo e não de fotografias 

O vídeo está no forno.




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h42m46s851 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h45m42s204 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h46m30s628 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h47m43s340 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h50m09s761 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h51m55s752 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




vlcsnap-2020-04-15-09h52m38s070 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2020 às 10:27)

Boas 

Hoje mais 4 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2020 às 10:40)

Começou agora a cair os primeiros aguaceiros desta manhã.


----------



## tucha (15 Abr 2020 às 10:46)

E depois de uma noite super calma, sem e devuma manha com sol até agora, eis que começa a escurecer e a chover de forma moderada...
O que nos espera hoje para Lisboa???


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2020 às 10:47)

Bom dia!!
Noite chuvosa por aqui também, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas sem trovoada (que eu ouvisse...) 
Acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro moderado, mas já passou e o sol espreita!

*14ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de S


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2020 às 10:51)

tucha disse:


> E depois de uma noite super calma, sem e devuma manha com sol até agora, eis que começa a escurecer e a chover de forma moderada...
> O que nos espera hoje para Lisboa???


Bom dia!
Hoje, o tempo irá melhorar gradualmente. À tarde já não se espera chuva. Vá, no máximo um aguaceiro ou outro.
Por Carnaxide já passou um aguaceiro moderado, mas o sol já reina novamente.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2020 às 11:03)

chuva moderada agora por aqui...céu bastante escuro


----------



## charlie17 (15 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui choveu um pouco por volta das 10h, acumulei desde as 00h, 0.3mm.
Ontem o acumulado foi de 4.5mm.
Total de abril em 69.5mm.

agora sigo com
16.6ºC, HR 69%, vento de SE 15km/h, rajada de 32km/h


----------



## RStorm (15 Abr 2020 às 11:17)

Bom dia

Ontem choveu fraco durante mais meia-hora após o meu último post, a partir daí não caiu mais nada. *18,6 mm *acumulados, que dia... 

Hoje o dia segue bem mais soft, com céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros moderados. O acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm*. 
De notar algumas nuvens que pareceram apresentar movimentos de rotação durante a manhã  

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máxima: *21,5ºC *(Meia-hora depois, cai repentinamente para os *15,8ºC *)
Acumulado: *18,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,4ºC *
T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo 



rozzo disse:


> Sem total confiança nos valores (não costumo acompanhar as estações) mas interessantes os valores acumulados, a confirmar a persistência da linha de convecção intensa a escassos km's daqui do Montijo.
> 
> Atalaia: *49mm*
> Montijo (cidade): *28mm*
> ...



Eu sei que não se deve confiar muito nas estações amadoras, mas acredito que estes valores estejam corretos, especialmente essa da Atalaia que foi por onde passou a carga mais dura...
Tendo em conta o aqui observado e pela conversa que eu tive com algumas pessoas esta manhã, dá a entender que a situação variou bastante de bairro para bairro, típico destes eventos


----------



## tucha (15 Abr 2020 às 11:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Hoje, o tempo irá melhorar gradualmente. À tarde já não se espera chuva. Vá, no máximo um aguaceiro ou outro.
> Por Carnaxide já passou um aguaceiro moderado, mas o sol já reina novamente.


Obrigado: :-)
Sim, deve ter sido o mesmo aguaceiro porque porque aqui também já passou e já apareceu o Sol novamente...


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2020 às 11:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia @Thomar,
> 
> Típico desta sinoptica , lotaria total!  Mas apesar da pouca precipitação de ontem, comparando com outra zonas do concelho , Abril soma e segue, e com os 3mm que já acumulei hoje, e que pelo radar ainda vai acumular mais qualquer coisa, o mês segue com com 67mm , já acima da média
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Bom dia @Ricardo Carvalho. 
Interessante os valores de ontem e dos valores mensais (em apenas 14 dias e meio) das 3 estações que sigo aqui na zona:
- a tua ontem com apenas *6,35 mm*, e acumulado mensal até ás 11h15 de hoje *67,06 mm;*
- a do @vortex com acumulado ontem de *10.16 mm* e acumulado mensal até ás 11h15 de hoje *83,05 mm;*
- e a do Quinta do Anjo com acumulado ontem de *27.99 mm* e acumulado mensal até ás 11h15 de hoje *95,50 mm*!


----------



## tucha (15 Abr 2020 às 11:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Hoje, o tempo irá melhorar gradualmente. À tarde já não se espera chuva. Vá, no máximo um aguaceiro ou outro.
> Por Carnaxide já passou um aguaceiro moderado, mas o sol já reina novamente.


Obrigado: :-)
Sim, deve ter sido o mesmo aguaceiro porque porque aqui também já passou e já apareceu o Sol novamente...


----------



## remember (15 Abr 2020 às 11:26)

93.9 mm acumulados por aqui ontem ficou-se pelos 17.1 mm e hoje já leva 6.7 mm pelo que tudo indica, vai começar a melhorar, um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico, mas pouco mais...


Amanhã parece estar de volta mais animação, para passar os 100 mm hehe pressão atmosférica nos 1003 hPa. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2020 às 11:34)

ontem o acumulado aqui foi de* 56 mm.*..há muito tempo que nao chovia tanto num só dia.


----------



## remember (15 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

jamestorm disse:


> ontem o acumulado aqui foi de* 56 mm.*..há muito tempo que nao chovia tanto num só dia.


Esse acumulado, não me cheira muito, mas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2020 às 12:09)

jamestorm disse:


> ontem o acumulado aqui foi de* 56 mm.*..há muito tempo que nao chovia tanto num só dia.


 
Qual é a estação?
Alenquer foi sem dúvida dos concelhos mais fustigados.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Abr 2020 às 12:10)

Chove com intensidade na Figueira


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2020 às 12:12)

remember disse:


> Esse acumulado, não me cheira muito, mas...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O valor penso q está correcto pois as outras estações da rede netatmo da Aldeia Galega/ Merceana e Pereiro Palhacana Ribrafria tinham valores da mesma ordem, 40 e 50s..era preciso estarem todas erradas,,, lol

Só quem esteve aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer se pode aperceber da carga brutal que foi e durante um longo espaço de tempo...daí que não estranhe estes valores.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2020 às 12:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é a estação?
> Alenquer foi sem dúvida dos concelhos mais fustigados.


A estação é de Ribafria.

Dois Portos e Carregado tinham na Ordem dos 30 mm.


----------



## criz0r (15 Abr 2020 às 12:18)

Bons dias,

O vento é agora dono e senhor do evento. Valeu o acumulado de *8.6mm* durante a madrugada.
Radar limpo para esta zona nas próximas horas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Seja bem aparecido amigo, está tudo bem por aí?



Bom dia Alex,

Está tudo bem my friend, e por ai? É verdade a disponibilidade não tem sido muita, mas todos os dias dou uma espreitadela por cá  Um abraço

-----------------------------------------------------
Quanto ao tempo , e como o @Thomar mencionou tem chovido bem , hoje mais 6.8mm até ao momento, agora reina o vento! Ontem infelizmente não tive possibilidade de fazer nenhum registo, mas ficam alguns possíveis desta manhã 




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2020 às 12:35)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos, esta manhã tem sido constantes, os solos estão completamente saturados, e estão a libertar muita água.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2020 às 12:53)

Distrito de Coimbra, vários nucleos.


----------



## Microburst (15 Abr 2020 às 12:56)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> O vento é agora dono e senhor do evento. Valeu o acumulado de *8.6mm* durante a madrugada.
> Radar limpo para esta zona nas próximas horas.



Bom dia! É verdade, bastante vento de S/SO por esta altura, moderado e com rajadas, e sensação de tempo fresco típico de dia de aguaceiros.

Atendendo aos modelos, previsões e alertas, há a perspectiva de um dia animado amanhã na AML começando logo pela madrugada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 15:10)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia! É verdade, bastante vento de S/SO por esta altura, moderado e com rajadas, e sensação de tempo fresco típico de dia de aguaceiros.
> 
> Atendendo aos modelos, previsões e alertas, há a perspectiva de um dia animado amanhã na AML começando logo pela madrugada.


Verdade... E a instabilidade poderá ser mais generalizada do que o evento de terça, chovendo bem de sul a norte!   

Como já foi dito por aqui, o vento agora segue bem forte, e ao mesmo tempo inibe a existência de instabilidade aqui na Região de Lisboa. Outras regiões, como a das Beiras ou a do Minho estão a levar agora com uma boa dose de células e linhas de instabilidade. Estão 17,5°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

Boas!

Aqui durante a manhã ainda ocorreu um aguaceiro intenso. Por agora a tarde segue algo ventosa e com períodos de céu muito nublado.

Amanha vem mais chuvinha!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2020 às 15:25)

Boa tarde pessoal. O que se conseguiu captar ontem à tarde por Almada. Pena que a noite não foi tão generosa como à tarde.
Isto de não podermos sair da nossa zona é uma frustração enorme, e vista de casa é mentira  resta-me este spot para lavar as vistas. Aguardemos por amanhã Fica aqui um pequeno timelapse.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Abr 2020 às 15:49)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia! É verdade, bastante vento de S/SO por esta altura, moderado e com rajadas, e sensação de tempo fresco típico de dia de aguaceiros.
> 
> Atendendo aos modelos, previsões e alertas, há a perspectiva de um dia animado amanhã na AML começando logo pela madrugada.


Boa tarde vizinho. Vamos ver se se confirma.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deixo aqui alguns dos raios captados em vídeo na tarde de ontem. Tratam-se, portanto, de frames de vídeo e não de fotografias
> 
> O vídeo está no forno.



Excelente qualidade e apanhados! 
Sería possível uma localização hora/minuto



rafathunderstorm disse:


> Fica aqui um pequeno timelapse.



 empolgante registo no terreno, realização muito boa.

Ficam os primeiros_ time-lapses_ de ontem, com chuva e céus impressionantes. Há alguns detalhes que ainda vão ser analisados, nomeadamente uma possível _funnel cloud _embebida na precipitação.
Os vídeos a partir da altura em que começaram as trovoadas ainda têm que ser "peneirados" à procura de raios captados. Tudo isto foi filmado debaixo de chuva persistente e constantes lavagens da lente, resultado de não ter abrigo...  (nem o guarda-chuva valia devido ao vento). Foi "louco", como sempre todos gostamos... 
Terceiro vídeo é o mais "intenso".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

Aqui fica o 2º vídeo (depois do time-lapse) da dia de ontem 

Ainda fica a faltar um onde irei complicar clips que gravei já de noite, espero não demorar muito a tê-lo pronto.

Este vídeo mostra o antes, o durante e o depois da passagem da célula que passou aqui e provocou alguma trovoada e muita chuva. Espero que gostem 




StormRic disse:


> Excelente qualidade e apanhados!
> Sería possível uma localização hora/minuto



Obrigado  Posso tentar descobrir sim, depois publico aqui.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

acumulado de ontem foi *11.2mm*
hoje vou em 0.8mm graças aguaceiro de manhã, a tarde tem sido tranquila como esperava, cai de vez em quando meia duzia de pingos mas não passa disso


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

17,6°C
63%
SSW cerca de 20 Km/h com rajadas bruscas e curtas.

Cumulus humilis ou mediocris em correria para NE.
Ocasionalmente um Congestus larga um aguaceiro fraco.
Muitas andorinhas!









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

Boas,

Chove fraco.
A serra "desapareceu" do horizonte, pois ficou envolta na precipitação fraca, típico por cá.
__

Amanhã de manhã cedo estará assim tão mau?
Logo num dia que tenho que ir  ao extremo Norte da zona oeste Lisboeta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 19:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda fica a faltar um onde irei complicar clips que gravei já de noite, espero não demorar muito a tê-lo pronto..



Cá está ele, pronto bem mais cedo do que eu esperava 


Ficam a faltar as fotos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

Há poucos minutos umas nuvens bem escuras estavam a ameaçar deixar cair uma chuvada, mas até ao momento não passou disso mesmo, a tarde ainda se viu o sol, sempre acompanhado de vento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (15 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

O resto do dia foi fresco e o céu manteve-se parcialmente nublado, mas com boas abertas de sol. A bonança depois da "tempestade"  
Voltaram a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos, sem acumulação. O acumulado diário ficou-se pelos *2,7 mm. *
O vento soprou moderado de SW durante toda a tarde, mas agora ficou nulo no final do dia. 

Amanhã promete ser mais um dia animado, veremos como corre  

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *11,4ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *
Acumulado: *2,7 mm *

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## charlie17 (15 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Chuva fraca agora ao final da tarde. O pôr do sol e a nebulosidade deixaram o ambiente amarelado e a água das nuvens lá me presenteou com o espetro da radiação visível (arco íris) 

14.5°C


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2020 às 19:52)

charlie17 disse:


> Chuva fraca agora ao final da tarde. O pôr do sol e a nebulosidade deixaram o ambiente amarelado e a água das nuvens lá me presentiou com o espetro da radiação visível (arco íris)
> 
> 14.5°C
> 
> ...



confirmo


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 19:52)

Já à espera do sistema frontal da próxima madrugada. 

SSW 6 a 13 Km/h na Salvação, vistas para Loures.

14,2°C
83%















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (15 Abr 2020 às 20:08)

Amigos, acabei de criar um tópico com as fotos de raios que capturei ontem desde a minha varanda. Fica aqui o link, para quem quiser dar o olho... 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2020-04-14-trovoada-na-amora-seixal.10315/"]2020.04.14 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 20:41)

Vento vai aumentando de intensidade, está agora quase de Sul, 12 a 16 Km/h.
Nota-se o efeito nos Cumulus congestus desmantelados e inclinados para NE.
14,4°C
81%
Voltaram os cogumelos. Muitas flores.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (15 Abr 2020 às 21:16)

A superfície frontal vai-se aproximando e aparentemente com bastante actividade.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2020 às 22:04)

jamestorm disse:


> A estação é de Ribafria.
> 
> Dois Portos e Carregado tinham na Ordem dos 30 mm.



Obrigado.
A estação do Ipma de Dois Portos(Torres Vedras) foi a que mais acumulou do país, cerca de 30 mm. Aí na tua zona terá sido onde saiu a lotaria. Lol
Penso que todos nós  vimos o corredor incrível de instabilidade em grande parte da zona oeste. Os meus familiares de Mafra relataram mesmo que foram trovoadas à antiga, com muita chuva torrencial à mistura.


----------



## almeida96 (15 Abr 2020 às 23:26)

Hoje foi um dia de alguns aguaceiros, especialmente de manhã.

Galamares acumulou 6,4 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado. Contudo, durante a madrugada e manhã caíram uns belos aguaceiros, acumulando 11,4 mm. Tudo o que cair a partir de agora já será acima da média mensal, pois a mesma foi ultrapassada hoje - 85,7 mm desde dia 1 (a média mensal estimada é de 82,2 mm). 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,8ºC
Mín: 11,0ºC
Prec: 11,4 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,7ºC
Mín: 11,6ºC

Agora estão 14,3ºC e céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Espera-se tempo adverso esta noite...


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> A estação do Ipma de Dois Portos(Torres Vedras) foi a que mais acumulou do país, cerca de 30 mm. Aí na tua zona terá sido onde saiu a lotaria. Lol
> Penso que todos nós  vimos o corredor incrível de instabilidade em grande parte da zona oeste. Os meus familiares de Mafra relataram mesmo que foram trovoadas à antiga, com muita chuva torrencial à mistura.


A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro está morta!  
Arranjaram aquilo e nunca mais ficou boa até que... pifou de vez pelo que vejo. 
É pena porque ao olharmos para a estação parece nova.


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 00:15)

É láaaaa 






Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 00:43)

mais uma noite até as tantas


----------



## Sunset (16 Abr 2020 às 00:51)

Candy disse:


> É láaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q site usa para ver isso? 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 01:04)

Albatroz disse:


> Q site usa para ver isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Aqui  -  WWW.IPMA.PT

Ou aqui: https://meteologix.com/pt/satellite/satellite-hd-15min.html


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 01:14)

Albatroz disse:


> Q site usa para ver isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Eu por norma vejo no IPMA. 
Na barra azul do cabeçalho do site, onde tem os vários separadores (tempo, mar, sismos... Espaço) 
Clicando em "ESPAÇO" dá duas opções. 
Escolher "Satélite MSG"


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 01:16)

Boa madrugada 

A madrugada e o início da manhã ainda foram razoavelmente regadas. O resto dia foi tranquilo e com bons períodos de sol.
Acumulado de 9.91 mm, acumulado mensal de 81.29 mm, ou seja, média do mês feita em quinze dias... quem diria! 

Descida de temperatura e aumento do vento sobretudo durante a tarde.

Extremos: 18.4ºC / 12.5ºC

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 15.6ºC e vento de SW geralmente fraco.

Veremos a madrugada e o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 01:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia Alex,
> 
> Está tudo bem my friend, e por ai? É verdade a disponibilidade não tem sido muita, mas todos os dias dou uma espreitadela por cá  Um abraço
> 
> ...



A nossa Arrábida e os campos no seu entorno estão bem verdejantes.


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 01:46)

estou a achar que antes das 6 da manhã não temos nada


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 02:32)

Há uma primeira linha de instabilidade que parece ir entrar na região oeste pela costa de Lisboa/Cascais:















Na imagem de satélite está pouco individualizada, sob o manto de nuvens altas da frente:





A frente tornou-se agora uma oclusão, na análise das 00h de hoje dia 16 (há menos de 2 horas). Não é assinalada a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal.






Entretanto, três fotos de dia 14, na Póvoa de Santa Iria, vistas para N e NE (são muitas fotos deste dia, irei pondo aos poucos).

20200414_152254





20200414_152140





20200414_152456


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 02:47)

StormRic disse:


> Há uma primeira linha de instabilidade que parece ir entrar na região oeste pela costa de Lisboa/Cascais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que Setúbal e Lisboa vai levar outra "sova". 
Pelo menos de chuva


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 02:47)

Muito interessante o radar a SW.






Sesimbra à mão de semear.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 02:48)

manganao disse:


> estou a achar que antes das 6 da manhã não temos nada



Aí para as Caldas provavelmente vai demorar, sim. Aqui começa mais cedo, dou-lhe menos de uma hora:


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2020 às 03:15)

Já chove com alguma intensidade em Camarate.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 03:15)

Ela já se faz ouvir com intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 03:28)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade aqui. O radar promete.

Para já, nada de trovoada (nem aqui nem no Blitzortung).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 03:31)

Eu sinceramente estava a ver se dormia, mas tal é impossível dada a intensidade da chuva.  

Chove com bastante intensidade já há algum tempo... Em 25 minutos acumulei 3,8 mm, e muita chuva ainda há de vir esta noite!


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 03:35)

Eu ainda estou em período de espera.
Ela vem aí, mas não na mesma intensidade que na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2020 às 03:47)

Boa noite,

Acordei com ela a cair e bem pelo que parece...

Começou bem mais cedo do que era previsto, chove com bastante intensidade, que mancha!!!






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2020 às 03:50)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Acordei com ela a cair e bem pelo que parece...
> 
> ...


Cum catano....






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 03:52)

Chuva forte na Póvoa desde há meia hora, e promete continuar.
Movimento para Norte com alguma deriva para Leste.
Não há actividade eléctrica nesta massa de células pré-frontal, até ao momento.
Registadas descargas mas longe ainda, associadas à frente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 03:52)

Lá fora o tempo está incrivelmente medonho... Mas que vendaval vem a ser este?!! Rajadas de 60 km/h ou mais, certamente... 

A nível de chuva, sigo neste momento com 7,3 mm, e o acumulado mensal está nos 93 mm. Hoje deverei ultrapassar o acumulado do final de abril de 2019, que foi de 94,7 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Abr 2020 às 04:16)

A cair valente carga a esta hora...pelo radar, a região de Lisboa está debaixo de chuva e com focos amarelos pelo meio.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 04:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lá fora o tempo está incrivelmente medonho... Mas que vendaval vem a ser este?!! Rajadas de 60 km/h ou mais, certamente...
> A nível de chuva, sigo neste momento com 7,3 mm, e o acumulado mensal está nos 93 mm. Hoje deverei ultrapassar o acumulado do final de abril de 2019, que foi de 94,7 mm.



Pode haver problemas com algumas inundações locais na península de Setúbal e para norte:










Aqui na zona alta da Póvoa cai moderada a forte, continuamente desde há 50 minutos.
Vento ainda não chegou aqui. Há uma hora atrás estavam 14,8ºC e 81% com calma total e céu encoberto por nuvens altas.
Agora... é o que se vê.
Só pelo prazer de ouvi-la e vê-la cair e escorrer pela rua


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 04:19)

Os meus pássaros (agapornis fischeri) de repente começaram numa chilreada louca!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 04:21)

Bom dia. Por Cacilhas, chove moderado e certinho por enquanto. Acordei há pouco com chuva forte e rajadas de vento. Por enquanto,ainda nada de trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 04:29)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom dia. Por Cacilhas, chove moderado e certinho por enquanto. Acordei há pouco com chuva forte e rajadas de vento. Por enquanto,ainda nada de trovoada.



Estranhamente, as últimas descargas já ocorreram há mais de uma hora, e correspondem à frente que ainda está a umas boas dezenas de quilómetros da costa oeste.
Esta foi a mais potente: 223 kA às 2:13 utc.






Embora os alinhamentos de células sejam preferencialmente Sul-Norte, o movimento é para N/NNE.
O eixo Setúbal/Palmela/Montijo com células laranja.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 04:29)

Entretanto parou de chover, mas mesmo assim foram 10,7 mm e hora e meia de chuva contínua. Não tarda muito deverá voltar a chover... 

Entretanto acho que vou dormir. Até amanhã...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 04:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Entretanto parou de chover, mas mesmo assim foram 10,7 mm e hora e meia de chuva contínua. Não tarda muito deverá voltar a chover...
> 
> Entretanto acho que vou dormir. Até amanhã...



Bom descanso vizinho. Por aqui está a abrandar. Agora apenas chuva fraca


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 04:33)

Candy disse:


> Os meus pássaros (agapornis fischeri) de repente começaram numa chilreada louca!



é a chuva


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 04:39)

Já há descargas na zona de Montijo/Alcochete e em Azambuja

Por cá apenas chuva. Nem oiço vento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 04:41)

Imagem de satélite bem composta, frente com boa actividade e células a nascerem de Sul:











A actividade eléctrica, no entanto, parece ter cessado em todo o lado. A última DEA registada pelo IPMA foi há quase hora e meia, a 80 Km a oeste de Cascais.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2020 às 04:41)

Relâmpagos para Sul! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 04:42)

Candy disse:


> Já há descargas na zona de Montijo/Alcochete e em Azambuja



O IPMA não está, portanto, a registar tudo. Estava realmente a parecer-me estranho, com ecos laranja e tanta célula.


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 04:45)

Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 04:46)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA não está, portanto, a registar tudo. Estava realmente a parecer-me estranho, com ecos laranja e tanta célula.


Estou a ver no blitzortung


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 04:48)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom descanso vizinho.


E eu a pensar que iria conseguir dormir... Qual quê? Voltou a chover, com curtos períodos de abrandamento!  

Sigo com 11,9 mm. Há pouco também ouvi um trovão longínquo...


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 04:52)

Quatro descargas a NE de Alcochete, não dei por elas aqui da Póvoa.
A última foi há 8 minutos, 3h44 utc: 87 kA


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2020 às 05:04)

Relâmpago para Oeste!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Abr 2020 às 05:05)

17 mm ja...grande carga


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 05:08)

A frente a chegar agora ao litoral oeste, começando por Cascais.
Célula laranja/vermelho na Caparica:


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 05:18)

Muita chuva mesmo agora


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 05:24)

Se virem uma clareira azul clarinha no meio das células no litoral oeste, ali é Peniche!


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 05:25)

Recebi aviso de trovoada em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 05:25)

manganao disse:


> Muita chuva mesmo agora








Bons acumulados das 2h às 4h (utc)


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 05:27)

manganao disse:


> Recebi aviso de trovoada em Lisboa


Sesimbra... umas 3 descargas agora há pouco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 05:36)

Agora sim, trovões bem audíveis e bastante chuva! Infelizmente lá se vai a minha intenção de dormir bem esta noite... 

UAU!!! Que ronco!!!! 
Destes já não ouvia desde 2018 por aqui!!!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 05:36)

Candy disse:


> Sesimbra... umas 3 descargas agora há pouco



Células da frente, mais agressivas naquela zona:


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 05:59)

Por aqui nada mais do que alguns aguaceiros fortes.

Aquela frente no litoral alentejano parece quase desenhar a costa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 05:59)

Hehe...acordei com os trovões  Chove copiosamente, 16.1mm já ca cantam 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 06:04)

Choveu forte novamente na Póvoa, durante 20 minutos mais ou menos.
Muita água a correr na rua.
Mas vento nem se nota.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 06:04)

Bonita imagem de radar 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 06:05)

O blitzortung está animado entre Lisboa e o Funchal... Bastante actividade ali a SW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 06:10)

Candy disse:


> O blitzortung está animado entre Lisboa e o Funchal... Bastante actividade ali a SW.



Um deles até abanou tudo 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (16 Abr 2020 às 07:51)

Muita chuva de madrugada. 10,5 mm em Nafarros, Sintra e 20 mm pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer. 13,6°C e 1007 mbar


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2020 às 07:57)

Bom dia. Mas que rega esta madrugada, acordei algumas vezes com o barulho da chuva.

Acumulado hoje até agora (ainda não são 8h da manhã) das 3 estações que sigo aqui na zona:
- Azeitão *19,3 mm*;
- Brejos de Azeitão *20.8mm;*
- Quinta do Anjo  *19.6 mm.*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 08:38)

Bom dia,
Nesta madrugada a rega foi das grandes... O acumulado foi de 16 mm, o que eleva o acumulado mensal para os 101,7 mm.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 08:56)

terminou com *8mm* e assim


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 09:15)

Bom dia 

Não dei conta da chegada da frente tal era pesado sono.

Já fui ver os valores e a rega foi boa, 14.73 mm (rain rate max 23.37 mm/h - 05:55), e o mês segue com 96 mm! Siga o pós-frontal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Por cá começou caiu uma valente chuvada, que me acordou ainda antes das 6 manhã, eram aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados por trovoada, e que durou talvez perto de 1 hora, o acumulado diria que ronda os 12 a 15 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Por aqui durante a noite só acodei 1 vez, não sei se naturalmente ou com o barulho da chuva, uma vez que apenas começou a ser intensa pouco depois  Por volta das 3h30, altura em que fiz o último post. Não dei por trovoada.

O dia segue com bastantes nuvens no céu mas com o Sol a brilhar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Abr 2020 às 10:50)

Bom dia,
Foi uma noite muito chuvosa, muita chuva caiu esta noite por aqui, acordei algumas vezes com o barulho.
Agora não chove mas o céu encontra-se nublado com o sol a raiar por entre as nuvens, a temperatura neste momento é de 16,9ºC e a pressão atmosférica é de 1011 hPa .


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 10:51)

Bom dia
Madrugada instável, com vento forte de SW e períodos de chuva por vezes fortes. *7,5 mm *acumulados 
Acordei várias vezes ao longo da noite com a chuva, mas no entanto não me apercebi de quaisquer trovoadas. 
Neste momento, sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento moderado de SW. Novas células a caminho da região, veremos como será a tarde  

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 10:55)

Bom dia pessoal!

Madrugada chuvosa por aqui, ainda ouvi 3 trovões na altura em que chovia com maior intensidade. Não olhei para o relógio não sei a que horas aconteceu. 

Agora durante a manhã já ocorreram alguns aguaceiros de curta duração.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 10:56)

Por aqui já caíram umas pingas antecipadas, o que levou o acumulado total a aumentar mais uns 0,3 mm. O acumulado segue nos 102 mm, o que corresponde a 124% do valor normal. De salientar que, em abril de 2018, acumulei cerca de 130 mm. Este ano, por este caminho, não deverá ser muito diferente...


----------



## meko60 (16 Abr 2020 às 11:03)

Bom dia!
Uma madrugada chuvosa e ventosa,que rendeu 14,4mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 11:19)

Vem lá festa do pós-frontal   Acumulado segue nos 19.5mm


----------



## Rapido (16 Abr 2020 às 11:24)

Aqui em Setúbal, choveu bastante de noite e madrugada (acordei umas duas vezes com o barulho da mesma) mas desde que me levantei às 8:30 não choveu nada.

Queria só partilhar convosco que esta chuva tem caído este mês de Abril tem sido ouro absoluto, porque se juntássemos à crise do Covid e crise económica, uma seca profunda, não sei o que poderia acontecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

Fotos desta manhã, é agua por todo lado, e tudo bem verdinho 




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park, April 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 12:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos desta manhã, é agua por todo lado, e tudo bem verdinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O sul cada vez mais parecido com o Litoral Norte  
Belos registos Ricardo, que quase me fazem furar a quarentena e "fugir" para uma montanha qualquer


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

Os sortudos do costume que se preparem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os sortudos do costume que se preparem.


Parece que vem diretamente para aqui!  
Querem ver que hoje ainda chego aos 20 mm??


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2020 às 12:29)

Chove bem por Carnaxide! Muito escuro a sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que vem diretamente para aqui!
> Querem ver que hoje ainda chego aos 20 mm??


Pouco depois de escrever esta mensagem, começa a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

O céu cerrou por completo no final da manhã e vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas por enquanto sem acumulação. O vento abrandou.
Parece que vem lá caldeirada a SW  

T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 84%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

QUE RONCO ENORME! E O RELÂMPAGO!!!  

A trovoada está a menos de 1 km de distância!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

Esta manhã, até ao momento, "segurou-se sem chuva", mas o céu cada vez mais escuro, já ameaça, deixar cair alguma coisa.
Está muita água a ser libertada, pelos solos, os ribeiros mais do que duplicaram o seu caudal, e estão agora no seu limite.











Este são os dois maiores ribeiros aqui da minha localidade, que a cerca de 50 metros, deste local, se juntam, formando apenas, um ribeiro de grande dimensões.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

Trovão longínquo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:34)

RStorm disse:


> Trovão longínquo


O mesmo que ouvi por aqui, com um ligeiro atraso...


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 12:35)

Radar monstruoso para a Península de Setúbal. Chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 12:36)

Também ouvi o ronco, bem prolongado 
Horizonte a oeste escuro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 12:36)

Chegaram-me relatos de trovoada intensa na Amora, Seixal.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 12:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os sortudos do costume que se preparem.


Já merecíamos dias animados, pá!
3a feira ainda soube a pouco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:37)

Chuva bem forte neste momento! Isto é que tem sido um dia daqueles...  

17,1 mm


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

Dilúvio por aqui. Aos anos que não via chover desta maneira.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Abr 2020 às 12:39)

Boas tardes malta!
Madrugada bem regada por aqui, com cerca de 15 mm acumulados!!  Ainda acordei às 5h tal era a intensidade da chuva...
Começaram a cair umas pingas grossas entretanto, com muito vento de S e já ouvi um trovão longínquo!  
Muito escuro a sul e este...


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 12:44)

Ui!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2020 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma vez a margem Sul vai levar a melhor, por agora. 

 Pelo Cacém, céu encoberto e vento moderado. Ainda sem chuva ou trovões audíveis a relatar.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 12:44)

Mammatus disse:


> 3a feira ainda soube a pouco.


Aqui ao lado foi um pandemónio total Pode ser que hoje tenhas mais sorte


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 12:45)

João Pedro disse:


> O sul cada vez mais parecido com o Litoral Norte
> Belos registos Ricardo, que quase me fazem furar a quarentena e "fugir" para uma montanha qualquer



Acredita João, nunca um passeio me saberia tão bem , mas com calma, que ainda haveremos de fazer muitos  Por cá , é verdade, Abril está a fazer jus ao nome, e está a regar bem grande  parte do Sul  Ahh..obrigado


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

RStorm disse:


> Aqui ao lado foi um pandemónio total Pode ser que hoje tenhas mais sorte



Está muito tranquilo, por enquanto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

Já se ouvem os tambores ao longe


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Infelizmente, a célula começou a dissipar-se logo após ter entrado na costa, e por outro lado o grosso da precipitação passou a 400/700 metros a norte, provavelmente atingindo a Cova da Piedade. M****!!! 

Por aqui apenas tive um acréscimo de 1 mm, fruto da chuva torrencial que durou uns 50 segundos. 
No entanto, muitas células ainda estão por vir... Agora parece-me que ouvi outro trovão.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Acredita João, nunca um passeio me saberia tão bem , mas com calma, que ainda haveremos de fazer muitos  Por cá , é verdade, Abril está a fazer jus ao nome, e está a regar bem grande  parte do Sul  Ahh..obrigado



Os carvalhos cerquinhos já estão bem compostos a nível de folhagem.


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

*82mm/h e 32mm*. Volta a chover forte.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade. Muito escuro a W-SW.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 12:54)

Por aqui(Cacilhas) já abrandou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:56)

Entretanto ouvi um outro trovão longínquo... Parece que vem outra célula direitinha aqui à zona. A ver se desta vez tenho mais sorte! 

Parece que Corroios levou em cheio com a lotaria... Aquilo tem ar de ter caído granizo por lá!


----------



## Microburst (16 Abr 2020 às 12:57)

Bom dia. Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura e um valente trovão a abrir, um verdadeiro dilúvio.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 12:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Entretanto ouvi um outro trovão longínquo... Parece que vem outra célula direitinha aqui à zona. A ver se desta vez tenho mais sorte!
> 
> Parece que Corroios levou em cheio com a lotaria... Aquilo tem ar de ter caído granizo por lá!



Aqui so deu um trovão antes de chover


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:01)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia. Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura e um valente trovão a abrir, um verdadeiro dilúvio.


Eu bem sabia que tinha caído granizo para aí... A eco mais intenso (vermelho) passou exatamente nessa zona... 

Entretanto voltou a chuva forte/torrencial. Sigo neste momento com 17,6 mm.


----------



## Microburst (16 Abr 2020 às 13:05)

Não era de grandes dimensões, mas caiu granizo suficiente para me embaciar as janelas todas. Neste momento volta a escurecer.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 13:07)

Passei ao lado da festa, fiquei no meio (círculo preto).  A precipitação forte rumou para o Mar da Palha.
Pode ser que seja presenteado pela mancha amarela-alaranjada assinalada com o rectângulo vermelho, vamos lá ver se ela se aguenta após tocar terra.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 13:09)

A célula passou ao lado a W. Chuva fraca mantêm-se.
Entretanto, eco amarelo/laranja a entrar na zona da lagoa de Albufeira.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:09)

Vamos ver se vem mais trovoada hoje...


----------



## Microburst (16 Abr 2020 às 13:10)

Parece-me vir por aí o segundo round, pelo menos tudo a SO começa a desaparecer debaixo da cortina de chuva.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:12)

Microburst disse:


> Parece-me vir por aí o segundo round, pelo menos tudo a SO começa a desaparecer debaixo da cortina de chuva.


Pode ser que sim. Por aqui, tudo a postos


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 13:17)

Chove torrencialmente na Figueira, aqui ao pé de minha casa já escorre água por todo o lado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:18)

Por aqui tenho tido chuva torrencial e constante há mais de 20 minutos, com alguns trovões longínquos. O acumulado segue nos 22,1 mm, que já é o maior acumulado do ano. Que dia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:19)

Caiu agora uns pingos grossos, mas durou apenas uns 30 segundos, o ceú mantem-se escuro, e o vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## Microburst (16 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

Aqui no Feijó aguaceiro moderado com algumas rajadas de vento, mais calmo que o anterior. A temperatura desceu dos 18,2 para os actuais 14,4C.

Edit: aguaceiro forte agora, novamente dilúvio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:21)

A água escorre mesmo por todos os lados. Entretanto voltou a intensificar a chuva! 

A ribeira deve estar a correr bem... Não tarda muito começarão a haver cheias em locais como Corroios ou Vale Figueira!!! 

23,7 mm


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:26)

Por enquanto , nada de especial po aqui. Apenas chuva fraca


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 13:28)

Já parou de chover e já há abertas, vi agora pelo radar que era uma célula relativamente pequena que por aqui passou


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 13:30)

Bastante escuro, e o eco amarelo a chegar, de acordo com o radar.






Vamos lá ver...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

Por aqui, sol


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2020 às 13:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A água escorre mesmo por todos os lados. Entretanto voltou a intensificar a chuva!
> 
> A ribeira deve estar a correr bem... Não tarda muito começarão a haver cheias em locais como Corroios ou Vale Figueira!!!
> 
> 23,7 mm



Inundações e não cheias (são coisas diferentes).


----------



## meko60 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:36)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por aqui, sol



Confirmo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:37)

Compatriotas almadenses, vocês nem sabem o que caiu por aqui... Durante uns 30 minutos foi o que se viu... 
Trovões longínquos, chuva torrencial e prolongada... Há muito que não se via nada disto por aqui! 

Neste momento ainda chove, embora com um pouco menos de intensidade. O acumulado diário segue nos 24,9 mm, e o mensal nos 110,6 mm.  
Diria que, depois desta chuvada, os campos claramente voltaram a estar na capacidade de campo. Está tudo alagado neste momento, em terras onde, há apenas 15 dias, haviam ervas bem secas!!!


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Não há registo de inundações na Cova da Piedade, mas sim vários detritos espalhados pelas estradas. 33mm e Sol agora a brilhar como dizem e bem os meus vizinhos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Por aqui, sol


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Compatriotas almadenses, vocês nem sabem o que caiu por aqui... Durante uns 30 minutos foi o que se viu...
> Trovões longínquos, chuva torrencial e prolongada... Há muito que não se via nada disto por aqui!
> 
> Neste momento ainda chove, embora com um pouco menos de intensidade. O acumulado diário segue nos 24,9 mm, e o mensal nos 110,6 mm.
> Diria que, depois desta chuvada, os campos claramente voltaram a estar na capacidade de campo. Está tudo alagado neste momento, em terras onde, há apenas 15 dias, haviam ervas bem secas!!!




Tiveste sorte. Pode ser que passe algo interessante por aqui, mas tenho muitas duvidas


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2020 às 13:43)

Boas

Peniche, vai pingando... passou há pouco um aguaceiro com pingos bastante grossos.

Ainda não tive bem noção da intensidade do vento mas parece-me moderado e a "crescer". As rajadas já se notam mt bem nas árvores.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:46)

Depois da mensagem que fiz, parou a chuva e nota-se agora alguma claridade. A noroeste está sol, a sudeste está bem negro. Por aqui está café com leite...  

O acumulado segue nos 24,9 mm, o que é bastante bom! Agora, de repente, ficou vento forte!  

@Ricardo Carvalho Parece que vais ter sorte desta vez! 
@jonas_87 Também há umas quantas células a dirigirem-se para a tua zona!!!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Abr 2020 às 13:46)

Boa tarde malta.
Por cá caiu uma grande carga de água, o Rate máximo foi do 5 mais elevados desde que iniciei os registos em 2013, atingiu os 288.0 mm/HR.
Caíram 11.5 mm em 15 minutos, e o acumulado total é agora de 26.4 mm.
O vento nesta noite atingiu os 64 Km/h á passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade, com sucessivas rajadas acima dos 60 km/h, e com ventos médios acima dos 40 Km/h. 
Na zona sensível da localidade já houve problemas, como podem ver na foto tirada por um morador 

(Luís Amorim)






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Ambiente tranquilo, basicamente chuva fraca. Passou de raspão

Entretanto, céu a clarear.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Que carga de água brutal neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Parece que agora será a vez da margem Norte e da minha zona em particular (Sintra / Cacém). Já se observam cortinas de chuva na serra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

Enorme carga de água em Sesimbra que durou longos minutos. Começa a diminuir agora. Acredito plenamente em mais 10/15mm nesta última meia hora, o que deve elevar os acumulados na região para perto dos 30 mm. Pena não ter havido trovoada, mas já foi bom...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

Chove de novo na Figueira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 14:12)

Brutal carga de água que acabou de cair em Azeitão, o radar mostra bem o enorme eco amarelo/laranja , no entanto sem actividade eléctrica, acumulado segue nos 24.3mm 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:26)

aguaceiro


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:28)

Por aqui nao espero mais nada hoje


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 14:29)

bom aguaceiro, neste momento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

Tromba dágua ao início da tarde de hoje. Penso ter sido em Sesimbra.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Cai neste momento uma forte chuvada por aqui, já ouvi um trovão! 

No radar uma zona com eco laranja passa sobre aqui neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:55)

chove bem agora , trovão por acaso não ouvi


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:56)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Cai neste momento uma forte chuvada por aqui, já ouvi um trovão!
> 
> No radar uma zona com eco laranja passa sobre aqui neste momento.



aqui também chove bem, mas não ouvi trovão por enquanto, penso que vais apanhar melhor que eu, o mais forte parece estar do lado sul da célula e parece que Coruche vai ser mais afectado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

Alô? Alguém de Almada?? Parece que está a chover bem por aí!!  

Por aqui agora reina o vento moderado a forte. Também está sol neste momento, com a célula de Almada bem visível a partir daqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Abr 2020 às 15:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tromba dágua ao início da tarde de hoje. Penso ter sido em Sesimbra.



 Confirmo, foi em Sesimbra! De facto houve forte convecção, como se viu pelo radar, e choveu imenso, só me surpreendeu não ter havido actividade eléctrica!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alô? Alguém de Almada?? Parece que está a chover bem por aí!!
> 
> Por aqui agora reina o vento moderado a forte. Também está sol neste momento, com a célula de Almada bem visível a partir daqui.




Aqui está sol e vento moderado


----------



## Tyna (16 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

Bem o que chove por aqui, um diluvio, teve um solinho bom de manhã, mas agora deu de chover há cerca de 30 minutos, e tocada a vento, já me faz lembrar o mês de Abril da minha infância.
# Mafra #Livramento


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

o melhor passou ao lado, Coruche deve ter levado com uma tareia de água


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 15:20)

Boa tarde

Mais um aguaceiro forte mas curto aqui na Póvoa. Não têm passado por aqui e mesmo este foi de raspão.

A frente passou em Lisboa pelas 6h.





Mantém-se corrente instável de SW, linha de instabilidade foi responsável por últimas células fortes:


----------



## Tufao André (16 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

Tarde marcada por algum sol, vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas e uns aguaceiros moderados, mas curtos. 
O melhor tem passado a SE ou NW daqui... É a lotaria habitual!


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 15:50)

david 6 disse:


> o melhor passou ao lado, Coruche deve ter levado com uma tareia de água




Aqui foi bem intenso! Carga de água monumental!

Por agora o Sol já brilha e está bastante vento!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

Células espalhadas continuam a entrar de SW.
Nova célula forte a passar perto de Sesimbra, pela trajectória vai ao Barreiro:


----------



## fhff (16 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

Por Sintra, tenho 15,7 mm acumulados. Temperatura nos 16ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (16 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

david 6 disse:


> o melhor passou ao lado, Coruche deve ter levado com uma tareia de água



Sim, rendeu 6.5mm em 10 minutos... com rajada de 43km/h (de S).

Agora passou outro forte também.

sigo com 17.3ºC

total do dia até agora: 14.6mm
total do mês: 84.3mm (já ultrapassei os 65.7mm normais da climatologia de Santarém 1971-2000 do IPMA), ou seja, vou com aproximadamente 128% do normal para abril.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 16:05)

Além das que já estão pela região oeste, mais três células interessantes destinadas respectivamente a Cascais, Lisboa e península de Setúbal. E mais vem lá a caminho...


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

Célula da península de Setúbal com eco vermelho intenso:






Santarém-Almeirim com outra célula intensa:


----------



## jamestorm (16 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro valente! Parece vir mais a caminho ...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Volta a chover bem mas bem . 

Célula com vento


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Webcams são boas janelas em locais estratégicos de observação.

Cascais por exemplo, há 2 minutos, chuva da célula agora em cima da costa:


----------



## Tufao André (16 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

Forte aguaceiro agora!!


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 16:44)

StormRic disse:


> Células espalhadas continuam a entrar de SW.
> Nova célula forte a passar perto de Sesimbra, pela trajectória vai ao Barreiro:


A tarde tem-se apresentado bastante tranquila.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2020 às 16:45)

Chuva moderada a forte no Cacém, desde há 10 minutos.

Finalmente algo a passar aqui e não à volta.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2020 às 16:46)

Célula que passou ha minutos 


free photo upload site

Entretanto vêm mais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 16:46)

Chuva forte neste momento, o 1º aguaceiro de jeito desde que amanheceu.


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

Mais um dilúvio aqui. *35.8mm. *


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

criz0r disse:


> Mais um dilúvio aqui. *35.8mm. *



Eco amarelo, nessa zona


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 16:58)

Volta a chover com intensidade e ouvem-se alguns trovões, é incrível como basta um chuvada mais forte para transformar as ruas em rios, mesmo que seja curta


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2020 às 17:01)

O acumulado a subir bem. 
13 mm


----------



## Geopower (16 Abr 2020 às 17:11)

Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros curtos e moderados. Vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 17:22)

norte
antes:






agora:






para leste agora:


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2020 às 17:24)

e cai agora um aguaceiro


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 17:37)

Chuvada brutal neste momento. A caminho do recorde diário de *40mm.*


----------



## rick80 (16 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

Está célula esta a deixar uma grande chuvada por aqui (Alcobaça) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

Por aqui as células têm passado todas ao lado nesta tarde. Ainda caíram umas pingas grossas à tarde, mas não acumularam nada...  

A tarde tem sido até bem tranquila, com uma temperatura bem amena e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

criz0r disse:


> Chuvada brutal neste momento. A caminho do recorde diário de *40mm.*



Eco amarelo mesmo em cima daí:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 17:59)

StormRic disse:


> Eco amarelo mesmo em cima daí:


Está a 900 metros a Norte. Por aqui nada de chuva, nem uma pinga...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (16 Abr 2020 às 18:09)

Por Setúbal, salvo alguma chuva durante a noite, tem passado tudo ao lado. Um curto aguaceiro por volta das 14h fez o dia até agora.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Está a 900 metros a Norte. Por aqui nada de chuva, nem uma pinga...



E o que entrou pelo Meco há pouco?





O cortejo de células vindas de SW parece continuar, mas a altitude dos topos está mais limitada, abaixo dos 7 Km nestas latitudes:


----------



## Tufao André (16 Abr 2020 às 18:14)

Mais um forte aguaceiro por aqui, desta vez mais prolongado!  Há mais de 5 min que chove bem e não parece parar tão depressa...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> E o que entrou pelo Meco há pouco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais uma vez, nada. 
Desta vez a nuvem passou a 500 metros a sul. Mas pelo menos o céu está nublado.


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2020 às 18:27)

Mais um dia com excelentes acumulados na zona.
As estações amadoras nas redondezas andam todas na ordem dos 30mm (mais coisa menos coisa localmente).

Tirando a do Montijo, abaixo dos 20mm  Ainda assim bastante bom.
Não espanta, visto boa parte dos aguaceiros mais fortes durante o dia ter "fintado" aqui a cidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros moderados, e ainda se ouviu um trovão a roncar.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 18:38)

Tufao André disse:


> Mais um forte aguaceiro por aqui, desta vez mais prolongado!  Há mais de 5 min que chove bem e não parece parar tão depressa...



Esse aguaceiro está agora a chegar aqui à Póvoa de Santa Iria. O movimento de SW está mais rápido, coincide com aumento do vento à superfície também.
Há pouco 17,0ºC, 76% e 20 Km/h com rajadas.











Aquele eco laranja sobre o Tejo e lezíria correspondia a este Cb:


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

rozzo disse:


> Mais um dia com excelentes acumulados na zona.
> As estações amadoras nas redondezas andam todas na ordem dos 30mm (mais coisa menos coisa localmente).
> 
> Tirando a do Montijo, abaixo dos 20mm  Ainda assim bastante bom.
> Não espanta, visto boa parte dos aguaceiros mais fortes durante o dia ter "fintado" aqui a cidade.



A estação que sigo tambem está abaixo dos 20 mm (18 mm e uns trocos). Os aguaceiros mais fortes têm passado ao lado.
Basicamente a frente salvou o dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a cair neste momento, se continuar assim, mais esta noite de chuva, os ribeiros vão já galgar, e podem até levar ao corte da estrada, pois pele menos 1 deles corre já fora do leito, aqui na minha localidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

Boa tarde, 
Depois da minha mensagem, ainda caiu um aguaceiro, embora mais fraco que os anteriores. O acumulado segue, portanto, nos 25,4 mm, e não deverá chover mais hoje por aqui. O final de tarde segue bem tranquilo em relação à manhã, bem chuvosa e com um enorme vendaval. 
O acumulado mensal segue neste momento nos 111,1 mm, ou 135% do valor normal. Amanhã deverá chover mais, e na próxima semana também, portanto logo veremos qual será o valor acumulado no final do mês.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,5ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC
Prec: 25,4 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,9ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC e céu pouco nublado, com algum vento de sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 20:15)

Esta foto tem dois dias, mas não deixa ter o seu encanto.

Autor: Miguel Pires


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 20:34)

Tirando uma ou outra chuvada, a tarde apresentou-se maioritariamente com boas abertas de sol e vento moderado de SW com rajadas. O acumulado situa-se nos *9,3 mm*, o que já não é mau.
Não ouvi mais nenhum trovão, mas também não me posso queixar, pois na terça enchi bem a barriga  

Feitas as contas, a média deste mês já foi ultrapassada, estando neste momento nos *77,7 mm *(*+ 24,7 mm *do que o normal)  Sendo assim este é o primeiro mês igual ou acima da média desde Junho passado... incrível  Apenas tiro o chapéu a Novembro, que apesar de ter ficado abaixo, teve muitos dias com precipitação. 
Amanhã deverão cair mais alguns aguaceiros, logo se verá...

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,5ºC *(ainda pode ser batida) 
Máxima: *18,0ºC *
Acumulado: *9,3 mm *(até agora)

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (16 Abr 2020 às 20:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta foto tem dois dias, mas não deixa ter o seu encanto.



Excelente apanhado amigo !


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2020 às 20:50)

Boas pessoal, despeço-me hoje com os acumulados de hoje, e acumulados mensais das 3 estações de referência para mim aqui da zona onde resido.
*
"Abril águas mil"*, belo ditado e* em apenas 16 dias uma brutalidade de valores*, um início de primavera há antiga, veremos como corre os outros 14 dias.

para que fique como registo para posteridade:

*- Azeitão @Ricardo Carvalho  hoje 24,64 mm, mensal 105,41 mm;

- Brejos de Azeitão @vortex hoje 31,75 mm, mensal 116,57 mm;

- e Quinta do Anjo hoje 30,20 mm, mensal 127,50 mm!
*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 20:51)

Um pequeno time-lapse de hoje durante a passagens de alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

“METEO” ALGARVE disse:


> Excelente apanhado amigo !



A foto não é da minha autoria, apenas a partilhei, pois não deixa de ser um bom retrato do que tem sido estes últimos dias, aliás, para quem está a trabalhar no campo, como eu, conseguimos ter uma boa noção, de quando vem a chuva em aproximação.


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2020 às 20:56)

Chegaram-me relatos de vários populares e conhecidos aqui da freguesia, sobre a possibilidade de ocorrência de um fenómeno extremo de vento pelas 03:58 aqui na zona do Centro Sul, Cova da Piedade. Estes relatos coincidem com o meu registo de rajada máxima de 78km/h a essa hora, sendo que efectivamente o barulho do vento na altura era assustador. Esta tarde, tive oportunidade de passar aquela área a pente fino e de facto verifiquei várias quedas de árvores, algumas cortadas a meio e vigas de painéis publicitários dobrados. Houve quem dissesse, que os veículos estacionados nas imediações ficaram totalmente danificados mas isso já não consegui constatar no local. 

Não consigo ter uma opinião formada apenas com esta observação que fiz, mas não descarto de todo um Downburst, dado que o radar dinâmico na altura mostrava um eco amarelo por cima desta zona.


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (16 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

criz0r disse:


> Chegaram-me relatos de vários populares e conhecidos aqui da freguesia, sobre a possibilidade de ocorrência de um fenómeno extremo de vento pelas 03:58 aqui na zona do Centro Sul, Cova da Piedade. Estes relatos coincidem com o meu registo de rajada máxima de 78km/h a essa hora, sendo que efectivamente o barulho do vento na altura era assustador. Esta tarde, tive oportunidade de passar aquela área a pente fino e de facto verifiquei várias quedas de árvores, algumas cortadas a meio e vigas de painéis publicitários dobrados. Houve quem dissesse, que os veículos estacionados nas imediações ficaram totalmente danificados mas isso já não consegui constatar no local.
> 
> Não consigo ter uma opinião formada apenas com esta observação que fiz, mas não descarto de todo um Downburst, dado que o radar dinâmico na altura mostrava um eco amarelo por cima desta zona.


Tenho conhecidos dessa zona que me relataram o mesmo!


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Abr 2020 às 21:22)

Ainda sobre a trovoada do dia 14 nas Caldas da Rainha. . Brutal


Créditos: Edgar Libório

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2020 às 21:33)

Última celula do dia por cá na zona.





A mesma célula nesta perspectiva


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 22:38)

Continua uma corrente de SW, aguaceiros mais espaçados e erráticos no sentido em que localmente precipitam sem que trouxessem essa actividade já de longe.
E também, pequenos ecos podem dar aguaceiros significativos, enquanto outros apenas se dissipam.












De vez em quando entra pela costa oeste/sudoeste uma linha mais organizada, como esta que está prestes a atingir o litoral sintrense:





De ontem ficam ainda estes dois time-lapses representativos da tarde e do início da noite.

Neste é visível um arco-íris com o sol alto, o que produz um arco muito baixo, rasante ao horizonte (entre os segundos 11 e 17)

E aqui é o avanço algo majestoso dos arautos da frente da madrugada passada:


----------



## almeida96 (16 Abr 2020 às 22:57)

Hoje foi um dia marcado por chuva durante a madrugada, seguida de aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes fortes durante o dia.

Acumulados generosos :

Galamares: *22,9 mm*
Mucifal: *23 mm*
Magoito: 18,8 mm
Pêro Pinheiro: 16,5 mm
Belas/ CC: 20,6 mm


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2020 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

Mas que bem, isto é que está a ser um Abril à maneira...

26.5 mm acumulados hoje, dormi mal durante a noite por causa do barulho da chuva, 120.7 mm acumulados

Foto de hoje quando cheguei a casa...





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 23:14)

remember disse:


> 26.5 mm acumulados hoje, dormi mal durante a noite por causa do barulho da chuva, 120.7 mm acumulados



Sem desejar mal, que tenhamos muitas noites mal-dormidas por este motivo, como as que já passaram neste Abril.
As nuvens estavam algo caóticas ao fim do dia de hoje, de vez em quando vislumbravam-se belos Cumulus como esse, em ambiente bastante húmido (bela foto e vista que tens daí). Um pós-frontal polar modificado retornante.

A linha de células que se aproxima da costa da região oeste demora-se um bocado a chegar, movimento mais próximo de NNE do que de NE.


----------



## manganao (16 Abr 2020 às 23:18)

vem lá chuva


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes aqui pelo vale do Sorraia. Amanha também deverá haver animação, mas espero menos do que hoje.

Tem sido um rico Abril em termos de chuva!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2020 às 23:27)

manganao disse:


> vem lá chuva



Vem, vem, aquelas células de vez em quando produzem uns ecos mais fortes:


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2020 às 00:16)

Notável como a linha de instabilidade parece atrasar-se cada vez mais:


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2020 às 01:11)

acumulado de ontem foi *12.4mm*
hoje já com o primeiro aguaceiro a deixar 2mm


----------



## Mammatus (17 Abr 2020 às 01:14)

Boa noite,

Como já havia referido num post anterior, a frente da madrugada salvou o dia no que concerne à contas do acumulado. A lotaria do pós-frontal deixou aqui "prémios" francamente modestos. 
Acumulado: 18.29 mm

Quanto aos "tambores" foi igualmente fraco. Foram audíveis uns quantos e quase sempre longínquos por volta da hora do almoço (aí pelas 12:30-12:45).

Extremos: 19.1ºC / 14ºC

Vento aumentou de intensidade ao longo do dia, soprou moderado de SW com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 60.5 km/h registada a meio da tarde.





Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 16.1ºC, e vento moderado de SW.


O radar mostra alguns aguaceiros a caminho. A norte do distrito de Lisboa o início da madrugada está a ser bem animado.









RStorm disse:


> (...)
> Feitas as contas, a média deste mês já foi ultrapassada, estando neste momento nos *77,7 mm *(*+ 24,7 mm *do que o normal)  Sendo assim este é o primeiro mês igual ou acima da média desde Junho passado... incrível  Apenas tiro o chapéu a Novembro, que apesar de ter ficado abaixo, teve muitos dias com precipitação.
> (...)



O acumulado aqui é superior, a bater nos 100 mm (*99.58 mm*), é capaz de tal acontecer amanhã.

Teria de recuar para além de Junho passado para encontrar um mês com precipitação na média ou acima. Nesse mês foi registado apenas 4.82 mm.
Novembro detinha o título do mês mais chuvoso do presente ano hidrológico (ainda que abaixo da média), mas Abril suplantou-o na primeira quinzena. É obra!

Finalmente criou-se um padrão perturbado de oeste (uma corrente de oeste .... não sei se estou a dizer algum disparate ) capaz de pôr termo ao eterno bloqueio anticiclónico, o qual vinha repelindo a precipitação no centro e sobretudo no sul do país.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2020 às 02:07)

começa a cair outro aguaceiro


----------



## manganao (17 Abr 2020 às 03:48)

trovoada em Peniche


----------



## thunderstorm87 (17 Abr 2020 às 04:42)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## Crissie (17 Abr 2020 às 04:53)

Chove pela Arrentela , e acabei de ouvir um ronco bem audível


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2020 às 05:44)

Aguaceiro forte em Azeitão neste momento, barulho insurcedor lá fora 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2020 às 06:26)

Boa madrugada

Bem, vim aqui mesmo só p'ra "meter ferro"

Acordei há pouco com um barulhão que me fez levantar e tentar perceber o que se passava. De repente outro... 
Caríssimos não estava à espera disto mas alguém lá em cima mandou umas quantas descargas cá para baixo! 

Já me tinha parecido durante a noite ter acordado com qualquer coisa, mas não me dei ao trabalho.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Abr 2020 às 09:18)

Bom dia, por aqui ontem á tarde veio um aguaceiro mesmo forte, ia com 7mm acumulados, mas com esse aguaceiro disparou para os 14mm isto é minutos, tive um rain rate de 142mm/h, hoje também não esperava tanto mas a madrugada foi muito boa, aguaceiros fortes que no total acumularam 18mm, está a ser um abril mesmo muito bom e não se fica por aqui para a semana á mais.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2020 às 10:35)

Aguaceiro muito forte agora


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2020 às 11:35)

aguaceiro que passou


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

Fica aqui um registo da passada terça-feira em Arruda dos Vinhos, na zona da Quinta de Matos.


O vídeo do qual foi retirado o frame acima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2020 às 11:52)

Mais uma noite de chuva pela zona. 4,6 mm diários e 115,7 mm mensais até agora. Pelos vistos também trovejou, mas não ouvi nada! 

Neste momento o céu está limpo e não espero mais chuva hoje...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

Bom dia,.
Por cá caiu ainda alguns aguceiros fracos durante a madrugda, bem como no decorrer desta manhã, mas mesmo assim o sol tem sido o "rei".


----------



## Tufao André (17 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

Boa tarde a todos!!

Hoje está a ser um dia extremamente calmo por estas bandas, tirando a madrugada onde ainda choveu forte, não vi chover mais durante o dia. Apenas periodos de céu muito nublado por cumulus e também não ouvi trovoada durante a noite. 
Vento moderado de SW, *18ºC* e não espero mais chuva hoje... Só amanhã à tarde talvez e não deve ser muito!


----------



## Tyna (17 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Boas tardes, 
Por aqui depois de uma noite muito bem regada , especialmente mais de madrugada , um dia de solinho com vento ameno. Até apetece estar na rua


----------



## thunderstorm87 (17 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Boa tarde malta. Só agora tive tempo de editar e publicar os vídeos da trovoada de dia 14. Espero que gostem.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (17 Abr 2020 às 18:52)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

Esta tarde tem sido marcada por alguns pingos, que vão caíndo, por entres os raios de sol.
Por vezes aparece, algumas nuvens bem escuros, o que dá a sensação de ficar, quase noite.


----------



## RStorm (17 Abr 2020 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde

Ao contrário do que espectava, o dia acabou por ser bem mais agradável e soalheiro, digamos primaveril  Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SW.
Apenas choveu durante a madrugada, rendendo um acumulado de *2,1 mm*. O resto foi vê-las passar ao longe...
Os próximos dias prometem ser também soalheiros, mas amanhã há possibilidade de aguaceiros, veremos...

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,1ºC *
Acumulado: *2,1 mm *

T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h 



Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Como já havia referido num post anterior, a frente da madrugada salvou o dia no que concerne à contas do acumulado. A lotaria do pós-frontal deixou aqui "prémios" francamente modestos.
> Acumulado: 18.29 mm
> ...


Por aqui, Junho só foi dentro da média graças àquela depressão atípica que tivemos logo na primeira semana, porque senão era mais um mês para coleção 
E sim, Novembro e Abril são os meses que mais contribuíram com algo de jeito no ano hidrológico, diria talvez a nossa salvação.
Se a instabilidade regressar na próxima semana como previsto, certamente que Abril "ultrapassará" Novembro e trará um alivio, especialmente às regiões do sul para que passem o verão em segurança 
Veremos também o comportamento de Maio...


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (17 Abr 2020 às 19:57)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!!
> 
> Hoje está a ser um dia extremamente calmo por estas bandas, tirando a madrugada onde ainda choveu forte, não vi chover mais durante o dia. Apenas periodos de céu muito nublado por cumulus e também não ouvi trovoada durante a noite.
> Vento moderado de SW, *18ºC* e não espero mais chuva hoje... Só amanhã à tarde talvez e não deve ser muito!



Vejo que estás que nem a malta aqui do Algarve, apenas só não se passou nada durante a madrugada!


----------



## almeida96 (17 Abr 2020 às 22:17)

Por aqui choveu de noite, mas o resto do dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado. 

Acumulou *2,3 mm*.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Abr 2020 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

O dia hoje foi mais "sensaborão", veja-se o número (reduzido) de posts feitos aqui no seguimento. 

A destacar apenas os aguaceiros da madrugada, entre as 4h e as 5h, que perfizeram um acumulado de 3.05 mm (rain rate max. 8.89 mm/h), e deste modo o mês ultrapassou a fasquia dos 100 mm (*102.63 mm*). 







O dia seguiu com céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado a partir do meio da tarde. Temperatura agradável, não obstante algum vento.

Extremos: 19.6ºC / 14.1ºC (até ver)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Apesar da madrugada chuvosa e com supostamente trovoada (que não ouvi), o resto do dia foi bem calmo e com o céu pouco nublado. 

Termina assim um evento bem generoso, que acumulou 45,7 mm e elevou o acumulado mensal para os 115,7 mm. Só neste evento tive mais precipitação que fevereiro e março juntos. Que mês maravilhoso!!! 

Está tudo verde lá fora, tudo cheio de flores, as terras totalmente ensopadas. Quem diria... 

De salientar que este mês está a ser, até agora, o mais chuvoso desde novembro de 2018. O que, já por si, merece uma salva de palmas, e ainda não acabou! 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,7°C
Mín: 13,1°C (???)
Prec: 4,6 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 12,8°C (???) 

Agora estão 13,1°C e céu limpo. Tenho que dizer que hoje estamos a ter a primeira inversão térmica desde 20 de março: vento nulo, humidade elevada e muita névoa lá fora. Tal é bem visível, por exemplo, no facto de Corroios ter uma temperatura atual mais baixa que a da Charneca, o que não acontece em dias ciclónicos ou com nortada (verão).


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2020 às 00:23)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa tarde malta. Só agora tive tempo de editar e publicar os vídeos da trovoada de dia 14. Espero que gostem.



 Bom registo! Consegues extrair frames da descarga aos 31-32 segundos? A luminosidade foi brutal mas a parte final ainda se vê bem.

Sobre a instabilidade de dia 14, na linha que passaria em Alenquer, vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria, deixo estes vídeos para observarem se aquela excrescência que se vê na base da nuvem, na zona mais escura, poderia ser um início falhado de _funnel cloud_ ou _tailcloud_. A identificação clara é difícil devido à precipitação intensa.



Na minha opinião... não é.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2020 às 03:33)

acumulado foi de *6.8mm*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Abr 2020 às 10:49)

StormRic disse:


> Bom registo! Consegues extrair frames da descarga aos 31-32 segundos? A luminosidade foi brutal mas a parte final ainda se vê bem.
> 
> Sobre a instabilidade de dia 14, na linha que passaria em Alenquer, vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria, deixo estes vídeos para observarem se aquela excrescência que se vê na base da nuvem, na zona mais escura, poderia ser um início falhado de _funnel cloud_ ou _tailcloud_. A identificação clara é difícil devido à precipitação intensa.
> 
> ...



Bom dia. Já capture esses frames que falaste. Só não sei como publicar. Quanto à questão acerca da suposta funnel cloud,parece que foi realmente uma tentativa falhada de formação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2020 às 12:22)

Bom dia, este final de manhã segue com sol, céu praticamente limpo, uma temperatura agradável, em que já me obrigou a tirar a camisola, e ficar em t-shirt.


Entretanto, estas últimas chuvas, deram uma nova vida, ás linhas de água.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia amanheceu com um tempo bem ameno... É curioso que, depois destas chuvas, os pássaros estão malucos! É só cantos por todo o lado... 
A noite poderia ter sido bem mais fria, mas o vento estragou um pouco. A mínima foi de 10,3ºC na Charneca e de 9,2ºC em Corroios. 

Agora estão 18,3ºC e céu pouco nublado. Na próxima semana deverá voltar a chuva.


----------



## tomalino (18 Abr 2020 às 14:11)

Bom dia,

Ainda em relação à instabilidade de terça-feira, lembrei-me de ir rever as fotografias porque tinha reparado numa tentativa de funnel cloud durante 20 ou 30 segundos. E cá está ela, muito pequena, mas só para relembrar o shear alto daquele dia:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2020 às 14:45)

Aqui do Montijo vê-se alguns cúmulos Congestus para W e NW. Não é de descartar a possibilidade de algum aguaceiro isolado agora durante a tarde na AML. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

tomalino disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ainda em relação à instabilidade de terça-feira, lembrei-me de ir rever as fotografias porque tinha reparado numa tentativa de funnel cloud durante 20 ou 30 segundos. E cá está ela, muito pequena, mas só para relembrar o shear alto daquele dia:
> 
> ...



Boa tarde. Em relação a este registo, consegues localizar o ponto de tomada de vista e a direcção e saber a hora/minuto? 

E ainda sobre dia 14, vista da Póvoa na direcção de Arruda dos Vinhos/Alenquer, para onde convergiu o segmento mais forte da linha de instabilidade.
No meio de muita chuva, esta foi a única descarga visível (de entre inúmeros relâmpagos mas em que invariavelmente não se viam os raios). O vídeo é time-lapse acelerado 32 vezes, mas com uma paragem em velocidade normal por altura da DEA.

(DEA aos 3 segundos do vídeo. Hora 19:04 utc)

Frames extraídas:





zoom





pós-descarga





exemplo de relâmpago sem visualização de raio devido à nebulosidade/chuva


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> Bom registo! Consegues extrair frames da descarga aos 31-32 segundos? A luminosidade foi brutal mas a parte final ainda se vê bem.
> 
> Sobre a instabilidade de dia 14, na linha que passaria em Alenquer, vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria, deixo estes vídeos para observarem se aquela excrescência que se vê na base da nuvem, na zona mais escura, poderia ser um início falhado de _funnel cloud_ ou _tailcloud_. A identificação clara é difícil devido à precipitação intensa.
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Abr 2020 às 16:49)




----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

Mais um belo dia de Primavera!

19,9ºC a 22,9ºC, consoante os locais e a exposição ao vento.
Vento fraco de NNW.

Movimentos contrários nos níveis baixo e médio/alto. Os Cumulus mediocris ou congestus têm o seu topo torcido para Nordeste, enquanto as bases avançam lentamente para Sul.


Time-lapse 4K.


----------



## RStorm (18 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

Boa Tarde

Excelente dia de Primavera, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco de SE.
As probabilidades de chuva para hoje, que já não eram muitas, desapareceram por completo. No entanto houve formações interessantes durante a tarde 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,6ºC*
Máxima: *21,7ºC*

T. Atual: *16,3ºC* 
HR: 66% 
Vento: SE / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2020 às 20:29)

Por cá ainda caiu uns aguceiros fracos, por volta das 18 horas, o sol, já esteve também bem mais tímido, em relação á manhã.


----------



## tomalino (18 Abr 2020 às 21:29)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde. Em relação a este registo, consegues localizar o ponto de tomada de vista e a direcção e saber a hora/minuto?



Sim, foi às 15h58. Visto de Santo António dos Cavaleiros, virado para Frielas, Unhos, São João da Talha... 

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Abr 2020 às 21:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia, este final de manhã segue com sol, céu praticamente limpo, uma temperatura agradável, em que já me obrigou a tirar a camisola, e ficar em t-shirt.
> 
> 
> Entretanto, estas últimas chuvas, deram uma nova vida, ás linhas de água.




É bem verdade... mesmo a "mãe de todas as linhas de água" (o rio Tejo) tem uma bela correnteza, muito mais água que há um mês atrás...

Aqui vai um curto timelapse, fresquinho de hoje à tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e alguns cúmulos no Interior e a nordeste. Um dia bem calmo e ameno... 

*Charneca da Caparica: *
Máx: 19,7°C
Mín: 10,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 9,8°C

Agora estão 15,0°C e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia
Esta manhã segue identica á de ontem, com céu praticamente limpo, uma temperatura amena.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2020 às 15:52)

Boa tarde

Em aproximação a frente seguinte:












Satélite Terra, 2020-04-19, às 11:42 utc





Ainda não se avistam as nuvens altas da frente quente, céu semeado de Cumulus mediocris ou humilis:

Ericeira


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

Boa Tarde

O dia foi mais fresco e nublado do que ontem, mas quando o sol descobria sentia-se calor. O vento soprou fraco a moderado de SW.
Amanhã promete ser mais um dia generoso 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,9ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> O dia foi mais fresco e nublado do que ontem, mas quando o sol descobria sentia-se calor. O vento soprou fraco a moderado de SW.
> Amanhã promete ser mais um dia generoso
> ...




Será que amanhã teremos um dia idêntico ao da passada 3ª Feira?


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2020 às 20:24)

Algumas fotos desta tarde,de céu parcialmente nublado, e um pouco mais fresca em relação á manhã, sinal de mudança para o que virá aí amanhã.

As barragens estão totalmente reabastecidas, e a água sobe á superficie, formando um pequeno remoinho, isto em muitas estradas rurais.





O verde é "imagem de marca", aqui das paisagens ribatejanas.





Este buraco,  com 10 metros de comprimento, no meio de uma estrada de terra batida serve de abrigo, a algumas centenas de girinos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

Ecos da frente quente já estão no campo dos radares:





A maior actividade convectiva será no pós-frontal, uma linha de instabilidade e uma oclusão estão assinaladas na análise das 18h (duas horas atrás):









As fotos possíveis do poente de hoje:










Imagens das webcams de algumas praias da RLC:
Santa Cruz





Calada





Ericeira





Guincho e Serra de Sintra ocidental





Caparica





Riviera





Fonte da Telha


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2020 às 21:35)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Será que amanhã teremos um dia idêntico ao da passada 3ª Feira?


Era bom era, mas não estou com muita fé  Infelizmente dias como aquele são muito raros por estas bandas... 
Desde que chova é o que interessa


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2020 às 22:03)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Será que amanhã teremos um dia idêntico ao da passada 3ª Feira?


Altamente improvável. A situação é totalmente diferente até pode chover bem e quiçá trovejar, mas estamos a falar de uma frente atlântica, com fluxo marítimo.

Na passada 3a feira tivemos um dia excepcional de instabilidade alimentada em grande parte pelo aquecimento diurno, e com fluxo de SE.
Muito diferente... Mas ainda assim deve ser interessante o dia, espera-se! 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2020 às 22:04)

A tarde de hoje foi assim.
Mais fresca do que ontem, 17,5ºC cerca das 16h30 locais, com 55% de humidade relativa e vento algo incómodo por vezes, NNW até 25 Km/h.
No céu só havia Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, já não avistei congestus. Os cirrus só apareceram ao fim da tarde, próximo do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> A maipor actividade convectiva será no pós-frontal, uma linha de instabilidade e uma oclusão estão assinaladas na análise das 18h (duas horas atrás):



Eu concordaria mais com esta análise - será a depressão em cavamento e em deslocamento para leste/sueste que causará a maior instabilidade:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2020 às 22:11)

Boas, 

13 graus e vento moderado.

Amanhã temos boa rega!!
Impecável!


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2020 às 22:31)

Tonton disse:


> Eu concordaria mais com esta análise - será a depressão em cavamento e em deslocamento para leste/sueste que causará a maior instabilidade:



Off-topic: certo, mas eu não acho que as duas análises sejam contraditórias, as linhas que referi estão associadas a esse núcleo depressionário. Parece-me também que usualmente as análises do MetOffice têm um pouco mais de detalhe.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2020 às 23:17)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Será que amanhã teremos um dia idêntico ao da passada 3ª Feira?


Duvido muito, aliás acho que pouca ou nenhuma trovoada vai haver, vai é chover, mas também nada de extraordinário.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2020 às 23:20)

Já agora o céu ameaçador de hoje perto das 20 h, em Alcabideche.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2020 às 23:41)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia sem nada a apontar, com alguns cúmulos visíveis no Interior durante a tarde, mas muito, muito longe (na Estremadura). 
Um dia ameno, com céu limpo durante a manhã e algumas nuvens durante a tarde... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,7ºC
Mín: 11,8ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,6ºC
Mín: 10,2ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºC e céu nublado. Entretanto parece que a frente quente chegou, pois a humidade aumentou de repente e a temperatura está a subir.  Amanhã espera-nos um dia de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 04:03)

Avisos amarelos para chuva nos distritos a sul do Mondego.

Às 00h de hoje uma frente quente ainda não tinha chegado ao litoral oeste:






A frente fria tem convecção importante e o pós-frontal parece prometedor:










Actualizando às 4h30: nem um pingo ainda, apesar dos ecos fracos no radar. Será só virga por enquanto.

14,4ºC na rua; 77%; vento fraco de Oeste < 5Km/h.

Céu encoberto com o que parecem ser Altocumulus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
O dia nasceu com céu nublado e estão neste momento 15,6ºC. Entretanto já é possível ver a chuva a aproximar-se, pelo radar, e nem está muito longe!


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2020 às 09:15)

Boas!

Manhã ainda com algum Sol, que não deve durar muito. Se olharmos para o radar, já se nota a precipitação que aí vem e que deve predominar durante a tarde.

Por agora temos céu com algumas nuvens principalmente no horizonte a Oeste.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Abr 2020 às 09:37)

Bom dia a todos. Por enquanto, tudo muito tranquilo por aqui. Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 09:53)

Já chove por aqui. 0,3 mm.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Abr 2020 às 09:54)

Começa a chover agora por aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Abr 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia!! 
A frente fria já chegou e começa a chover por aqui, ainda fraco por enquanto. 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW 
*16ºC*


----------



## rick80 (20 Abr 2020 às 10:26)

Já chove por aqui também 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2020 às 10:33)

Aqui um pouco mais para o interior, começam a chegar os primeiros pingos. Veremos quanto acumula. 

Céu já muito nublado, contrastando com o início da manhã em que o Sol ainda reinou!


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia,
Está um dia bonito por aqui, muito bonito mesmo. Há pouquito chovei algo mas muito pouco, o sol raia e as núvens afastam-se para já.
A temperatura actual é de 15,9ºC e a pressão atmosféria é de 1013 hPa .


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 10:41)

aqui à espera ainda, olhando pa frente no radar estou a sentir o cheiro da desilusão, vamos ver...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 10:45)

1,3 mm neste momento. Para já o evento está a ser uma desilusão, comparando com outros eventos anteriores...


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 10:50)

cai uns pingos...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2020 às 11:07)

Agora sim, chuva a sério.


----------



## almeida96 (20 Abr 2020 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, com rajadas fortes por vezes . *1,8 mm* acumulados e 13,5ºC.


----------



## fhff (20 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

Em Mem Martins chove forte. Aliás, está pior deste lado da Serra do que do lado Norte, onde só acumulei 2,5 mm.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2020 às 11:42)

Chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 11:42)

Finalmente chove alguma coisa de jeito por aqui, uma vez que as 2 primeiras linhas apenas resultaram em chuva fraca por breves instantes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Abr 2020 às 11:48)

Chuva certinha e moderada por aqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Abr 2020 às 11:53)

Agora sim, chove moderado a forte por Sesimbra. Vamos ver por quanto tempo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 11:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 1,3 mm neste momento. Para já o evento está a ser uma desilusão, comparando com outros eventos anteriores...


Falei cedo demais... Que bela carga tem caído por aqui desde as 11:00! Já vou quase com 10 mm!!! 

9,7 mm neste momento.  

PS: 9,9 mm


----------



## Mammatus (20 Abr 2020 às 12:05)

Chove a cântaros 

O pós-frontal parece jeitoso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 12:36)

12 mm neste momento. Continua a chover bem...

127,7 mm de acumulado mensal


----------



## N_Fig (20 Abr 2020 às 12:39)

Começa a chover na Figueira


----------



## Tyna (20 Abr 2020 às 12:41)

Que carga de água, chove bem forte, com um pouco de vento


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2020 às 12:42)

Boa tarde!
Que chuvada que está a cair neste momento por Carnaxide!


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

Boa tarde monumental carga de água por aqui impressionante, continua a chover com muita intensidade


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

chuvada valente aqui por Alenquer...e continua a cair


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 12:54)




----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Abr 2020 às 12:55)

Por estes lados tem estado a chover bem, venha ela .


----------



## tucha (20 Abr 2020 às 12:56)

Trovadas para a tarde aqui para Lisboa, ou arredores, existe alguma possibilidade??
Por agora chove de forma intensa aqui por Lisboa...


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2020 às 12:56)

Chove intensamente por aqui, o vento também se faz notar!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 12:56)

Nos últimos minutos caiu uma autêntica chuvada, mas depois daquilo que aconteceu na passada terça eu já nem sequer impressionado fico... 
15,0 mm acumulados


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2020 às 13:14)

Boa Tarde

Mais uma belo dia em perspetiva, com chuva moderada e rajadas de vento a acompanhar  *8,1 mm* já cá cantam  

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2020 às 13:17)

carga bastante grande  Estrada já tem lençóis de água


----------



## Tufao André (20 Abr 2020 às 13:19)

Que fortes chuvadas têm caído aqui na zona desde as 11h!! 
A essa hora tive de me deslocar ao local de trabalho (excepcionalmente, pq estou em teletrabalho..) e a caminho de Porto Salvo pelo IC19 nem via a estrada!!! Tanto para lá, como para cá! Incrível mesmo... Muitos lençois de água e certas ruas pareciam rios!

De volta a casa, neste momento chove apenas fraco e a visibilidade é bem melhor 
A ver o que o pós-frontal nos reserva a partir de agora 

Segundo a estação de Belas, *14,7 mm* acumulados!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2020 às 13:25)

Tufao André disse:


> Que fortes chuvadas têm caído aqui na zona desde as 11h!!
> A essa hora tive de me deslocar ao local de trabalho (excepcionalmente, pq estou em teletrabalho..) e a caminho de Porto Salvo pelo IC19 nem via a estrada!!! Tanto para lá, como para cá! Incrível mesmo... Muitos lençois de água e certas ruas pareciam rios!
> 
> De volta a casa, neste momento chove apenas fraco e a visibilidade é bem melhor
> ...



10.85 mm por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,
Por cá, ameaçou cair uns pingos, por volta das 11 horas, mas só chegou definitivamente agora ás 13 horas, sob a forma de aguaceiros moderados.
O céu também escureceu muito, que até parece que já é noite.


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 13:36)

Boas

Bem, isto tem sido com cada carga!... 

Neste momento chove torrencialmente em Peniche! É muita força de água!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

13 mm na estação de Alcobaça entre o meio-dia e a uma


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 14:04)

Por aqui já cantaram 15,8 mm. Que bela manhã!  
O acumulado deste mês já superou o de abril de 2018, por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 14:07)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes, o Abril segue "campeão" no que toca á chuva, pelo menos em relação a igual período do ano pasado.


----------



## lm1960 (20 Abr 2020 às 14:08)

Boas, 
Por aqui chove com força desde as 10:30, o rio Real leva um bom caudal.


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2020 às 14:08)

david 6 disse:


> aqui à espera ainda, olhando pa frente no radar estou a sentir o cheiro da desilusão, vamos ver...


Parece... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Boas,

A frente já lá vai, deixou um simpático acumulado de 11.43 mm.
Venha o pós-frontal.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Depois de uma manhã de vento e chuva intensa, acabou de surgir o sol na Ericeira


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2020 às 14:21)

A frente já lá vai e deixou um acumulado de *9,3 mm* 
Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se com algumas abertas e o sol já vai dando um ar da sua graça. O vento enfraqueceu bastante.
Venha o pós-frontal 

T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## srr (20 Abr 2020 às 14:23)

Abrantes,

Está aqui em cima agora e já descarregou 5 mm, em 20 min.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 14:47)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

frente deixou *8.4mm*


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 14:51)

Boa tarde

Frente fria passou aqui cerca das 12h.
Já lá vai:






E já lá vem uma célula pós-frontal:










A ficar muito escuro.

E começa a chover forte (13:55)


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 14:52)

remember disse:


> Parece...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



ainda bem que me enganei  peço desculpa pelo comentário, mas aquela hora quando passou uma frente a deixar só uns pingos e a fria estava a mostrar nada de jeito, só depois em terra e o que vinha atrás (não tinha quase nada) ganhou tudo força à beira terra, entrei ali um bocado em desespero, nem sou destes comentários antes da hora


----------



## Mammatus (20 Abr 2020 às 14:56)

O primeiro aguaceiro do pós-frontal já chegou.
Boa chuvada.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Já cai também o 1º aguaceiro pos-frontal por aqui, embora fraco. 
Realmente o que passou em Loures, a norte daqui, devia ser bem intenso pois a escuridão e a coluna de chuva era imensa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2020 às 15:15)

Final de manhã acumulou 8.6mm , com a passagem da frente fria, vamos ver o que nos reserva o pós - frontal  Abril segue com  119.1mm


----------



## Tufao André (20 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Mais outro aguaceiro curto, mas desta vez intenso, a fazer subir o acumulado para uns fantásticos *17,5 mm*!


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Hoje é dia para observar atentamente as bases das células, especialmente nas que estão ainda sobre o oceano ou sobre grandes planos de água como o estuário do Tejo ou Mondego.





Litoral da Figueira e para sul:





Entretanto, 20,9 mm acumulados em Alcobaça até às 13h utc:


----------



## Sanxito (20 Abr 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui hoje, e ao contrário dos últimos dias,  tive mais sorte do que locais próximos.
Registo agora 16.6 mm, tendo a intensidade máxima atingido os 132.4 mm/hr.
Temperatura mínima pelas 13:01 com 11.7ºc.
Sigo agora coma máxima do dia, 16.1ºc e 80%HR.


----------



## Yannick (20 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

Ola todos,

Nao sei porque mas nao consigo inserir uma imagem, so um pdf da foto... granizo ha uns 10 minutos na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca.
Abraço

_Editado por um moderador:_


----------



## Sanxito (20 Abr 2020 às 15:35)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui hoje, e ao contrário dos últimos dias,  tive mais sorte do que locais próximos.
Registo agora 16.6 mm, tendo a intensidade máxima atingido os 132.4 mm/hr.
Temperatura mínima pelas 13:01 com 11.7ºc.
Sigo agora coma máxima do dia, 16.1ºc e 80%HR.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 15:39)

Yannick disse:


> granizo ha uns 10 minutos na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca.



Serra de Sintra e Cascais com célula forte.
Daqui da Póvoa envio uma célula interessante para Coruche/Fajarda, a que produziu um forte aguaceiro por aqui.










A Figueira da Foz deve estar com belo espectáculo marítimo:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2020 às 15:39)

Yannick disse:


> Ola todos,
> 
> Nao sei porque mas nao consigo inserir uma imagem, so um pdf da foto... granizo ha uns 10 minutos na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca.
> Abraço


Ui, bem grandinho! Há muito que não via algo desse tamanho por cá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Yannick disse:


> Ola todos,
> 
> Nao sei porque mas nao consigo inserir uma imagem, so um pdf da foto... granizo ha uns 10 minutos na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca.
> Abraço
> ...



Editei o post e coloquei a imagem correctamente. Obrigado pela prtilha 

Para colocar imagens no fórum sugiro a leitura deste post.


----------



## almeida96 (20 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Sim, essa célula também atingiu aqui esta zona, com chuva forte mas sem granizo !

Um acumulado bem interessante de *17 mm* em Algueirão e *13,7 mm* em Galamares.  O mês segue com quase 140mm 

PS: Apareceu uma nova estação do Wunderground em plena serra de Sintra, na encosta norte, perto do Parque da Pena a 349 m. Link: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISINTR9


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 15:48)

Yannick disse:


> granizo ha uns 10 minutos na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca.
> Abraço
> 
> _Editado por um moderador:_



A célula que passou pelo Cabo da Roca apresentou em pelo menos dois momentos ecos laranja intensos.
O último, antes de perder força, foi este, na encosta NW do maciço ocidental. Portanto menos de cinco minutos antes estaria precisamente na Ulgueira:





Parece-me que muita instabilidade vai ser gerada neste centro depressionário em deslocamento para ESE:


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

StormRic disse:


> Serra de Sintra e Cascais com célula forte.
> Daqui da Póvoa envio uma célula interessante para Coruche/Fajarda, a que produziu um forte aguaceiro por aqui.



parece estar a passar ligeiramente a norte, cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 15:57)

Célula a passar a sul, possivelmente a originar queda de granizo.




GOPR8595 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 16:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula a passar a sul, possivelmente a originar queda de granizo.



Será a célula que passou em Oeiras, ou a da Trafaria/Almada





A sinóptica mostra a frente fria precisamente sobre Lisboa às 12h utc
A frente quente praticamente não deixou precipitação acumulável.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

Essa célula de Sintra, já chegou aqui algo dissipada à Amadora, no entanto ainda deu um bom aguaceiro moderado e duradouro sem qualquer granizo ou trovoada


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 16:18)

bom aguaceiro agora


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

david 6 disse:


> bom aguaceiro agora



Tem de ser este (à direita em cima):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passou no Barreiro um eco laranja.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> Tem de ser este (à direita em cima):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim, caiu um "mini granizo" vi 3 ou 4 pedrinhas a saltar depois pronto, mas deu boa chuva, ainda tá a chover mas menos intenso


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 16:26)

Mais um bom aguaceiro que acabou de cair, nem dá para as telhas secarem, com pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

aguaceiro forte neste momento acompanhado de rajadas de vento moderado!


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 16:54)

Aguaceiro moderado prolongado pela Póvoa, rajadas também.







Segue-se uma boa aberta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 17:28)

Cai mais uns bons aguaceiros, e já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Abr 2020 às 17:38)

Boa tarde! Neste momento a Oeste de Coruche:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 17:44)

O radar mostra um eco amarelo/vermelho, sobre a zona de Torres Novas, e está a cair aguaceiros moderados há 20 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

13,8°C
77%

Desceu 2°C com a passagem do ultimo aguaceiro que ainda produziu um belo arco-íris duplo.
Sol voltou agora com nova grande aberta.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (20 Abr 2020 às 18:34)

O céu até vai ficando com alguns castelos engraçados por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 18:55)

Arco-íris duplo das 17h38 (pouco mais de uma hora atrás, na direcção ENE, após o aguaceiro que fez descer a temperatura (mas recuperou logo com o sol forte a seguir):






Já agora fica o retrato possível da célula responsável:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Abr 2020 às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> Tem de ser este (à direita em cima):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi um aguaceiro bem forte, mas o eco laranja não deve ter passado na zona onde está localizada estação que eu sigo, isto a avaliar pelos registos. Depois desse aguaceiro não choveu mais, o resto da tarde tem sido pautado por boas abertas.


----------



## windchill (20 Abr 2020 às 19:08)

Por aqui a coisa vai-se compondo...


----------



## Mammatus (20 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

windchill disse:


> Por aqui a coisa vai-se compondo...



Associado a um aguaceiro ao largo de Sesimbra.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 19:50)

13,6°C
76%
WSW fraco !  < 10 Km/h

Na Salvação, Santa Iria de Azoia 

Cumulus congestus lentos a toda a volta.
Cb mais longe para o Ribatejo e Alentejo. 
Neblina.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2020 às 20:02)

Caíram três aguaceiros moderados até meio da tarde, um deles trouxe pequenas pedrinhas de granizo, para minha surpresa.
Desde aí não choveu mais e o céu têm-se apresentando com boas abertas de sol. O acumulado segue nos *10,2 mm. *
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW 
Veremos como correm as próximas horas 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,7ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *10,2 mm *

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2020 às 20:04)

Yannick disse:


> Ola todos,



Fantástico! 
Uns kms ao lado e nada de especial, apenas um normal aguaceiro moderado.

Céu muito nublado neste momento, com temperatura nos 13ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 20:09)

Mais uns aguaceiros moderados que caíram , agora há 20 minutos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 20:31)

Boas tardes, 
Por aqui a tarde não foi nada de especial. Passou tudo ao lado! Veremos como corre a noite...   

O acumulado continua nos 15,8 mm, e a temperatura nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2020 às 20:41)

Mais uns aguaceiros moderados que acabaram de cair, só durante esta tarde, já lhe perdi o conto.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Abr 2020 às 21:22)

Brutal chuvada na Ericeira


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2020 às 21:42)

Boas

Por cá 8 mm
E 94 mm mensais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Abr 2020 às 21:48)

Na imagem satélite quase parece que uma ciclogénese mais profunda estaria para atingir em cheio PT continental, mas concretamente a região de Lisboa... 







Felizmente não é uma depressão assim tão cavada, apesar de ser possível os modelos terem subestimado um pouco o cavamento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

Esta célula passou mesmo aqui ao lado, a 250 metros a sul, e por aqui apenas caíram umas pingas... Que azar!


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

StormRic disse:


> 13,8°C
> 77%
> 
> Desceu 2°C com a passagem do ultimo aguaceiro que ainda produziu um belo arco-íris duplo.
> ...



É bem verdade, houve bruscas variações de temperatura - é uma coisa que nunca me deixa de surpreender, por mais prosaica que possa ser...

A estação da torre do ISTécnico (Lisboa) registou muito bem a passagem da frente - uma descida de 3,2ºC em duas horas e, logo de imediato, uma subida de 3,9ºC outra vez em duas horas... Muito provavelmente a temperatura mínima do dia 20 de abril de 2020 foi (vai ser) registada às 13h20 da tarde...


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 21:56)

Bem, eu fiz uma publicação num tópico qualquer, pensando que era este e agora não a encontro  
Relatei um ronco, mas queria editar porque pode ter sido apenas um ronco de avião dado que continuo a ouvir roncos longos, e não há qualquer registo de descargas.

Pronto, se alguém se deparar com essa publicação já sabe 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 21:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula a passar a sul, possivelmente a originar queda de granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partilho mais umas fotos pouco depois da que postei anteriormente.

Decidi ver como ficavam as fotografias com a correcção de perfil da gopro... E se as fotos originais da gopro são um bocado estranhas por causa do efeito de olho de peixe, é claro que a (tentativa de) correcção não ficou menos bizarra  Deixo aqui as duas versões.




GOPR8597-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




GOPR8597 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




GOPR8598 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




GOPR8598-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 21:59)

Tenho caracol à minha frente...



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2020 às 22:01)

Final de tarde e início de noite com aguaceiros moderados por Azeitão, acumulado segue nos 11.4mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 22:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na imagem satélite quase parece que uma ciclogénese mais profunda estaria para atingir em cheio PT continental, mas concretamente a região de Lisboa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso até está previsto que a depressão atinja a costa a sul de Lisboa esta noite. O modelo ECMWF, por exemplo, fala disso na última saída:










Pode ser que chova mais alguma coisa...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2020 às 22:27)

Haverá actividade eléctrica?


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 22:33)

Com respeito a isto...

São aviões que andam aqui às voltas há já muito tempo. Talvez há perto de uma hora.
São visíveis. Andam às voltas 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

A ver o que traz...













Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2020 às 23:26)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na imagem satélite quase parece que uma ciclogénese mais profunda estaria para atingir em cheio PT continental, mas concretamente a região de Lisboa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Candy disse:


> A ver o que traz...



A circulação central aparece desde cedo, pelas 14h já existe nos níveis baixos.
Imagem do satélite Aqua pelas 14:01.






Actualmente, faixas de células entram pela região oeste e mais abaixo, circulando no bordo Leste do centro depressionário:


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2020 às 23:52)

Noite segue com chuva moderada em Lisboa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 23:55)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas não tarda muito deverá começar a chover, vendo pelo radar. 
Entretanto o dia acabou com 15,8 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 131,5 mm.


----------



## meko60 (20 Abr 2020 às 23:59)

Boa noite.
Há pouco caiu uma carga de água, terminando o dia com12,6mm de acumulado.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Abr 2020 às 00:02)

O último aguaceiro da tarde foi pelas 17h, esse igualmente intenso e prolongado!
Depois houve uma boa aberta, apenas algum vento, até agora ao início da noite onde voltaram os aguaceiros moderados a fortes! 

Com o núcleo da depressão a aproximar-se aqui da região, aumenta a nebulosidade, parece que vem com boa precipitação, mas curiosamente o vento é fraco! 
Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da noite...


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 00:08)

Arco-íris duplo que avistei hoje pelas 16:40utc, desde a formação ao desvanecimento.

Off-topic: Este fenómeno está apenas indirectamente ligado à nuvem e à cortina de precipitação, pois enquanto a nuvem prossegue o seu caminho, o arco-íris fica estático, ligado rigidamente ao observador e à posição do sol naquele momento: o "pote de ouro" só existe para o observador enquanto este permanece parado. Se avançar, o pote avança também, por isso nunca lhe porá a mão em cima. A quimera do pote de ouro é uma alegoria aos objectivos inatingíveis que só existem na nossa imaginação.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 00:18)

Começou a chover aqui na Póvoa:











Vento em calma absoluta . A chuva é fraca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 00:24)

Por aqui também já começou a chuva, embora fraca. 0,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 01:03)

O centro está identificado também na imagem de radar:









E ainda no campo do vento:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 01:47)

Foi assim a meio da tarde de ontem, 2ª dia 20, entre as 16h e as 17h utc.
Inclui a vista geral aquando do arco-íris.


Parou a chuva fraca na Póvoa, agora.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Abr 2020 às 01:47)

Boa noite.
Por cá o dia terminou com os seguintes registos.

Resumo diário
20-04-2020 (Segunda-feira)

Vento Max: 37 km/h W 
Temperatura: 16.5°c | 11.7°c
Humidade: 95% | 68%
Pressão: 1013.6 hPa | 1005.7 hPa
Chuva: 16.6 mm Rate Max. 132.4 mm/hr

Mais uma bela rega neste Abril, que é já o mais chuvoso desde que iniciei os registos em 2013.
O acumulado total é de 118.8 mm distribuídos por 12 dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 01:53)

Por aqui já choveu bem. 1 mm até ao momento.  
Entretanto o centro depressionário segue para sul.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Abr 2020 às 02:00)

Esqueci-me de dizer que este dia já regista 1.2 mm.
Temp. 12.2 ºc
HR. 93%
Veremos o que nos reserva o resta da semana.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 02:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui já choveu bem. 1 mm até ao momento.
> Entretanto o centro depressionário segue para sul.



A precipitação foi fraca à passagem tangencial do centro a SW do Cabo Raso, bastante distante da costa:





deve









O deslocamento segue uma trajectória não rectilínea que encurva para SE ou mesmo ESE
O vento fraco no sector NE deve-se à combinação dos movimentos de rotação e de translação do centro, anulando-se mutuamente nesta zona.

Análises das 18h de ontem dia 20 e 00h de hoje 21:









A pressão no centro subiu agora, depois de se ter mantido nos 1004 hPa durante as três anteriores análises (06h, 12h e 18h)


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2020 às 02:56)

acumulado foi 10.4mm


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2020 às 05:37)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/mini-tornado-faz-dois-desalojados-em-sintra

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2020 às 06:23)

Por aqui, ao que parece, pouco choveu durante a noite, A estação da rede Netatmo aqui perto tem apenas 1,07 mm desde as 00h ...


----------



## srr (21 Abr 2020 às 08:59)

Abrantes,

Somou 18mm , nas ultimas 24H - Muito bom.

Nota se logo nos campos os tons verdes afusivos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui, hoje a madrugada acumulou uns belos 3,6 mm, o que, juntando os 15,8 mm de ontem, perfaz um total de 19,4 mm. Mais uma ótima rega! 
O acumulado mensal neste momento é de 135,1 mm, mais de 5 mm acima de abril de 2018, e 164% do valor normal! Nada mau!!!  Infelizmente, é de referir os meses anteriores, com muito pouca precipitação. Neste ano apenas acumulei 447,9 mm, o que corresponde a apenas 70% do valor normal para o ano e faltam-me 4 mm para atingir o valor de 2019 por esta altura, que por sua vez também era bem baixo... Logo veremos! 

Ontem o dia foi assim:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,0ºC
Mín: 11,5ºC
Prec: 15,8 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC

Neste momento estão 14,4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2020 às 10:14)

@almeida96 grande notícia essa que partilhaste, uma estação meteo na serra.
Por aquilo que  vejo ainda deve estar em "afinações", pois ha dados que não parecem correctos, como por exemplo ausência de precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje.

Localização da estação.
Estando a 350 metros de altitude, já vai ser excelente para acompanhar precipitação/vento/temperatura máxima , e de certa forma comparar com a estação Galamares que tem revelado acumulados impressionantes tendo em conta a baixa altitude.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Abr 2020 às 11:11)

Céu nublado, vento frio e mar enorme.

_"ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros,
aumentando gradualmente para 2 a 3,5 metros, e para 3,5 a 4,5
metros a sul de Sines.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro, aumentando gradualmente
para 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC"_


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

Bom dia!

Desde manhã não voltou a chover por aqui, O céu tem estado mais para o encoberto do que que para outra coisa, mas por vezes surgem abertas de Sol. 

Depois de uns dias de chuva, agora teremos uns dias para enxugar!


----------



## almeida96 (21 Abr 2020 às 12:53)

Durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, acumulando *1,3 mm*.

Acumulados de ontem:

Algueirão - 17,5 mm
Galamares - *19,6 mm*
Belas - 18,8 mm
Mucifal - 15,2 mm
Pêro Pinheiro - 11,9 mm
Magoito - 8,6 mm
Serra (com dúvidas quanto ao valor) - 14 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2020 às 13:42)

Por cá o início da madrugada rendeu 4 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para aos 98 mm. Os três dígitos quase a serem alcançados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,
A manhã por cá começou com sol, mas rapidamente deu lugar ao céu praticamente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2020 às 14:57)

Boa tarde

Depois da deslocação rápida do centro depressionário para Sueste (está agora já na costa espanhola, Cádiz), instalou-se a normal circulação de Noroeste.










Os Cumulus começaram esparsos e pouco volumosos (humilis); evoluem agora para mediocris ou alguns congestus mas de pouco desenvolvimento vertical.

Imagem pelo satélite Terra, às 11:26 utc





Ontem ao pôr-do-sol, com a aproximação do núcleo da depressão e com vento de WSW, alguns Cb desmantelados entravam pela região oeste chegando ao vale de Loures com este aspecto:


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresco e ventoso, com vento moderado de N e céu nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com algumas abertas.
Aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada, rendendo um acumulado de *1,8 mm*. Ontem ainda voltou a cair um aguaceiro já pelas 23h, mas foi tão rápido que o acumulado nem mexeu... 

Terminado o evento, vamos às contas  Este evento rendeu *12 mm *no total (frente *9,3 mm* + pós frontal *2,7 mm*)*,* elevando o acumulado o mensal para *91,8 mm*, + *38,8 mm *do que normal  
Os próximos dias prometem ser soalheiros e agradáveis, mas também serão uma autêntica caixinha de surpresas  Quem sabe se teremos boa animação 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *12,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,3ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia fresco e ventoso, com vento moderado de N e céu nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com algumas abertas.
> Aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada, rendendo um acumulado de *1,8 mm*. Ontem ainda voltou a cair um aguaceiro já pelas 23h, mas foi tão rápido que o acumulado nem mexeu...
> ...


91,8 mm mensais? Fraquinho... 
São só 43,3 mm de diferença... Com um simples evento acumulo mais que isso! 
___________________________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui o resto do dia foi calmo e com pouco a dizer. Tempo soalheiro, primaveril e com tudo bem regadinho. Se caírem mais 100 mm até ao verão, fico incrivelmente contente! 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,7ºC
Mín: 11,1ºC
Prec: 3,6 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,3ºC
Mín: 12,0ºC

Agora estão 14,2ºC e céu limpo. No gráfico dá para ver a marca de abril nos acumulados dos anos hidrológicos. De acordo com o gráfico de comparação dos diversos anos, hoje atingi o acumulado que tinha no ano passado no final de abril, uma valente recuperação!


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2020 às 23:58)

O normal já de si é baixo, mas nos últimos 2 anos quase não tiveram chuva de Maio a Setembro!!!! 

Tinha ideia que Maio ainda era um mês relativamente chuvoso por aí.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 00:13)

Nickname disse:


> O normal já de si é baixo, mas nos últimos 2 anos quase não tiveram chuva de Maio a Setembro!!!!
> 
> Tinha ideia que Maio ainda era um mês relativamente chuvoso por aí.


Maio tem uma média de 40-45 mm por aqui, o que é relativamente normal pelo facto de a minha zona ser bastante influenciada pelo vento marítimo e também pela falta de orografia, que acabam por inibir a convecção. 
Normal baixo? Isso é porque tu és de Viseu, porque o normal por aqui até é bastante elevado se compararmos com zonas a leste, como o Montijo ou o Barreiro. Mais chuvoso que a zona só mesmo a Arrábida...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2020 às 00:18)

Esta terça-feira ao fim da tarde fui mexer as pernas e fiz uma caminhada, durante a qual tirei algumas fotos com o telemóvel e deixo-as aqui. Por vezes o vento soprava com maior intensidade o que dificultava a progressão, especialmente quando batia de frente.

Quem quiser ver detalhes sobre o percurso pode consultar aqui: https://www.strava.com/activities/3332603392 




Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Palácio do Correio-Mor by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




A9/CREL - Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Pedreira de Montemor, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Pedreira de Montemor, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Bairro da Vitória, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Nickname (22 Abr 2020 às 00:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Maio tem uma média de 40-45 mm por aqui, o que é relativamente normal pelo facto de a minha zona ser bastante influenciada pelo vento marítimo e também pela falta de orografia, que acabam por inibir a convecção.
> Normal baixo? Isso é porque tu és de Viseu, porque o normal por aqui até é bastante elevado se compararmos com zonas a leste, como o Montijo ou o Barreiro. Mais chuvoso que a zona só mesmo a Arrábida...



O normal anual até é razoavelmente alto, fiquei surpreendido pelo facto dos 5 meses que se avizinham representarem uma percentagem tão baixa da precipitação total do ano (10-11%), não muito mais elevada que a de Faro (8.7%)

Por aqui representam 21%.

Sabia que o regime de precipitação era mais mediterrânico aí, mas não pensei que a diferença fosse tão grande.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2020 às 00:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> sta terça-feira ao fim da tarde fui mexer as pernas e fiz uma caminhada, durante a qual tirei algumas fotos com o telemóvel e deixo-as aqui. Por vezes o vento soprava com maior intensidade o que dificultava a progressão, especialmente quando batia de frente.



Obrigado por estas belas vistas, saudades de caminhadas já são muitas.
Fica aqui o que se pode arranjar em cada dia, por enquanto.
Nortada hoje, simplesmente.

(música de BrunuhVille - Northwind, Song of the North)

Vive cada dia a Natureza como se a visses pela última vez.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2020 às 01:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta terça-feira ao fim da tarde fui mexer as pernas e fiz uma caminhada, durante a qual tirei algumas fotos com o telemóvel e deixo-as aqui. Por vezes o vento soprava com maior intensidade o que dificultava a progressão, especialmente quando batia de frente.
> 
> Quem quiser ver detalhes sobre o percurso pode consultar aqui: https://www.strava.com/activities/3332603392
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!

Grande coincidência, ainda há dias falaram me desse palácio! Altamente!
Já agora, o strava é uma aplicação incrível, tem uma precisão impressionante, também uso.
----

Indo ao tópico. 

Madrugada segue com algum vento e 12 graus.
Aparentemente não deverá chover practicamente nada nos próximos dias.


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 12:11)

Bom dia

A manhã segue agradável com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de N, por vezes moderado.

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 91,8 mm mensais? Fraquinho...
> São só 43,3 mm de diferença... Com um simples evento acumulo mais que isso!



Já sabe o que a casa gasta com as rivalidades climáticas entre nós os dois  No que toca a frentes atlânticas, é normal que tenhas sempre mais sorte do que eu, pois estás às portas do mar 
No entanto, já me dou por feliz com este valor, tendo em conta os meses anteriores. Este é o *2º mês mais chuvoso *desde que tenho a estação, sendo apenas ultrapassado por Março de 2018. 
Se Maio tivesse um comportamento idêntico seria a cereja no topo no bolo


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 12:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso é porque tu és de Viseu, porque o normal por aqui até é bastante elevado se compararmos com zonas a leste, como o Montijo ou o Barreiro. Mais chuvoso que a zona só mesmo a Arrábida...



Curioso que a média de Maio também é de 40 mm por aqui, mas sempre foi um mês de 8 ou 80.
Penso que a única diferença é que a minha zona tenha condições mais favoráveis em apanhar com os restos da convecção vindos do interior ao contrário da tua zona.
Nestes últimos anos, Maio tem sido quase sempre quente e seco e, segundo a minha memória, poucas foram as vezes em que vi Maios chuvosos. O mais recente, penso que tenha sido 2014.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2020 às 12:23)

Por aqui o dia segue ameno, vento fraco e algumas abertas. Está-se bem 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> Grande coincidência, ainda há dias falaram me desse palácio! Altamente!
> Já agora, o strava é uma aplicação incrível, tem uma precisão impressionante, também uso.



Obrigado  Este Palácio é usado algumas vezes para gravações de novelas e filmes, se calhar já o conhecias e não sabias eheh (por exemplo grande parte do filme _Diamantino _foi gravado lá). Já lá tive algumas atividades dos escuteiros quando andava aqui no agrupamento de Loures. Depois de chegar a casa fui pesquisar um pouco mais sobre a zona e descobri que uma parte do percurso que fiz é propriedade privada, e essa propriedade não é assim tão pequena  Estou a pensar em talvez enviar um e-mail aos proprietários a perguntar se é possível usar os trilhos para caminhadas lúdicas.

Em relação ao Strava, desde 2017 que não usava, e fiquei muito satisfeito com este regresso, tem muita informação disponível para contas free, e a possibilidade de exportar o percurso para GPX é um ponto positivo muito grande


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 12:41)

RStorm disse:


> Curioso que a média de Maio também é de 40 mm por aqui, mas sempre foi um mês de 8 ou 80.
> Penso que a única diferença é que a minha zona tenha condições mais favoráveis em apanhar com os restos da convecção vindos do interior ao contrário da tua zona.
> Nestes últimos anos, Maio tem sido quase sempre quente e seco e, segundo a minha memória, poucas foram as vezes em que vi Maios chuvosos. O mais recente, penso que tenha sido 2014.


Maio de 2016 também foi bastante chuvoso. Na altura não registava dados, mas de acordo com o IPMA, maio de 2016 teve um acumulado mensal superior a 100 mm aqui pela zona, chegando aos 150 mm ou mais na Arrábida. 
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...20160609/JGVriUaoxsnhkTPOngWm/mrrto201605.jpg

A minha zona, devido ao vento marítimo e à orografia, é praticamente livre de trovoadas durante o verão. Aliás, os verões por aqui são verdadeiramente desérticos, com uma média de 5,2 mm nos meses de julho e agosto. Em julho, por exemplo, a média nem chega a 1 mm, ficando-se pelos 0,9 mm, isto porque praticamente toda a chuva que cai no mês é devido aos nevoeiros e a uma ou outra pinga de superfícies frontais desfeitas (exceção feita a 2014)! 
______________________________
Por aqui há pouco a dizer... O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e está ameno, com uma temperatura atual de 18,2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2020 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e algo fresco, parece que quer ameaçar chover.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Abr 2020 às 13:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Maio de 2016 também foi bastante chuvoso. Na altura não registava dados, mas de acordo com o IPMA, maio de 2016 teve um acumulado mensal superior a 100 mm aqui pela zona, chegando aos 150 mm ou mais na Arrábida.
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...20160609/JGVriUaoxsnhkTPOngWm/mrrto201605.jpg
> 
> A minha zona, devido ao vento marítimo e à orografia, é praticamente livre de trovoadas durante o verão. Aliás, os verões por aqui são verdadeiramente desérticos, com uma média de 5,2 mm nos meses de julho e agosto. Em julho, por exemplo, a média nem chega a 1 mm, ficando-se pelos 0,9 mm, isto porque praticamente toda a chuva que cai no mês é devido aos nevoeiros e a uma ou outra pinga de superfícies frontais desfeitas (exceção feita a 2014)!
> ...



Bom, eu também sou "quase" teu vizinho, embora tu estejas mais para o lado da Charneca e eu para o lado de Corroios, apesar de também poder dizer, na minha opinião, que o Verão seja bastante fraco em termos de precipitação, não vou ao ponto de dizer que é "verdadeiramente desértico". Noto que no verão, por vezes, (embora tenham sido cada vez mais incomuns) surjam uma ou outra trovoada, fruto da instabilidade convetiva que às vezes acontece por estas zonas. Por exemplo, no ano passado, em 2019, apesar de ser um ano bastante seco, recordo-me que em agosto chegou a bater, pelo menos 1 ou 2 vezes, trovoadas aqui por estes lados, com precipitação até (não secas). Recordo também que em anos passados também chegou a acontecer algumas vezes o mesmo, tanto que, por exemplo, na Feira de Corroios chegou a acontecer estar a chover em alguns dias de alguns anos.
Para além da trovoada esporádica, também noto que os episódios de nevoeiro que por vezes ocorrem, e ainda, as chamadas "inversões térmicas" que ocorrem em determinados sítios e até acabam por disparar a humidade também ajudam um pouco a fazer a manutenção dos níveis de água nos solos (embora este último não tenha a ver com precipitação). 

Alguns exemplos de factos ocorridos, uns que até reportados por mim:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...centro-agosto-2019.10082/pagina-6#post-734885

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...entro-agosto-2018.9793/pagina-117#post-689928

Este reportado por ti, no ano passado:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...entro-agosto-2019.10082/pagina-25#post-736783

Embora com menos condições propícias, por vezes acontece:







De resto, é o que é, Verão seco e que se diga.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 14:27)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Bom, eu também sou "quase" teu vizinho, embora tu estejas mais para o lado da Charneca e eu para o lado de Corroios, apesar de também poder dizer, na minha opinião, que o Verão seja bastante fraco em termos de precipitação, não vou ao ponto de dizer que é "verdadeiramente desértico". Noto que no verão, por vezes, (embora tenham sido cada vez mais incomuns) surjam uma ou outra trovoada, fruto da instabilidade convetiva que às vezes acontece por estas zonas. Por exemplo, no ano passado, em 2019, apesar de ser um ano bastante seco, recordo-me que em agosto chegou a bater, pelo menos 1 ou 2 vezes, trovoadas aqui por estes lados, com precipitação até (não secas). Recordo também que em anos passados também chegou a acontecer algumas vezes o mesmo, tanto que, por exemplo, na Feira de Corroios chegou a acontecer estar a chover em alguns dias de alguns anos.
> Para além da trovoada esporádica, também noto que os episódios de nevoeiro que por vezes ocorrem, e ainda, as chamadas "inversões térmicas" que ocorrem em determinados sítios e até acabam por disparar a humidade também ajudam um pouco a fazer a manutenção dos níveis de água nos solos (embora este último não tenha a ver com precipitação).
> 
> Alguns exemplos de factos ocorridos, uns que até reportados por mim:
> ...


Trovoada não é sempre, aliás normalmente é apenas uma vez por verão, e longe. Ouve-se o trovão mas nem sequer nuvens há, ou melhor, estão longe (no caso da trovoada no ano passado, nem sequer caiu uma pinga de água por aqui, foi tudo na margem do rio, como é o caso de Corroios). Os nevoeiros também costumam acumular, mas muito pouco, e muitas vezes é insignificativo. Depois há aquelas frentes que chegam à região já bem desfeitas e que ainda acumulam umas décimas... Exceção feita a 2014 e a 1988. No primeiro caso, a minha zona acumulou entre 25 e 30 mm, o que é impressionante para um mês como julho!  
No ano passado acumulei 3 mm no mês inteiro, o que é abaixo do normal (o normal de agosto é de 4,3 mm).


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

O céu foi diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde até ficar praticamente limpo no final do dia.
O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado de N.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,2ºC* 

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 20:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Maio de 2016 também foi bastante chuvoso. Na altura não registava dados, mas de acordo com o IPMA, maio de 2016 teve um acumulado mensal superior a 100 mm aqui pela zona, chegando aos 150 mm ou mais na Arrábida.


Maio de 2016 também trouxe chuva de forma razoável, mas não foi tão generosa nesta zona como em 2014


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2020 às 21:35)

Boa tarde

Nortada fraca a moderada < 25 Km/h
18,8ºC e 58% pelas 15h.

Estratocumulus, Cumulus humilis, Fractocumulus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, mas rapidamente o céu ficou nublado e inclusive parece que o tempo se estava a preparar para um evento convectivo, mas o vento de noroeste veio logo a seguir e, num instante, o céu ficou logo limpo e sem quaisquer nuvens. 

Neste final de tarde foi também altura de dar um passeio, depois das últimas chuvadas. Ainda persistem umas quantas ervas secas, mas está tudo bem verdinho e em alguns locais a erva inclusive impediu a passagem no trilho da floresta. Neste ano, por causa da crise pandémica, não se realizou a habitual "procissão" das cabras (ou ovelhas) sapadoras.






Ainda persiste alguma erva seca...





...mas os campos já estão bem verdinhos.





Nascem selvas por todo o lado... Até nos passeios!









No centro do bairro há muita coisa fechada, e a avenida principal (na rotunda ao fundo da imagem) não tem tido quase trânsito nenhum, o que costumava acontecer a partir das 22:30 e não às 19:00... 





Ao fundo da floresta encontra-se a única escola básica do bairro:





Hoje também foi um dia para conhecer outro bairro: a urbanização do Pinhal do Rei II. É uma urbanização um pouco mais antiga, o que também é notável nas arquiteturas, no tamanho dos terrenos e na largura das ruas.





De salientar os bonitos céus ao pôr-do-sol (para oeste):





Deparei-me também com este parque, que eu desconhecia completamente, mas que neste momento está fechado por motivos óbvios:





Pôr-do-sol nas árvores:









Um campo florido. Neste momento há muitos por aí: 





Vista para leste:





Pôr-do-sol no meio das casas antigas:





Logo após o pôr-do-sol, fui ver o estado da ribeira. A ribeira corre muito bem, como já não corria desde 2018! Por outro lado, a ribeira tem uma cor bastante branca e opaca, o que suponho que sejam somente sedimentos (mas também podem ser os químicos usados nas construções à volta)... 




________________________
*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,5°C
Mín: 14,0°C (???)

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,3°C
Mín: 13,2°C (???)

Agora estão 14,0°C e céu limpo. A próxima semana promete ao nível de instabilidade... A ver o que cairá por aqui!


----------



## Tufao André (23 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Ontem e hoje são dias sem história, marcados pelo sol, alguma nebulosidade dispersa, temperaturas mais amenas a condizer e vento fraco a moderado de N.
Situação estável que deverá começar a alterar-se a partir de amanhã à tarde, pois deverá regressar a instabilidade!  

Embora seja mais provável e intense no interior, vamos lá ver se alguma célula consegue chegar mais ao litoral...  Nunca se sabe! Tudo depende das brisas marítimas


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2020 às 16:36)

Boas!

Dia soalheiro e quentinho, apenas com algumas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 

E amanha será que temos festa?


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 16:54)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia soalheiro e quentinho, apenas com algumas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.
> 
> E amanha será que temos festa?



É uma situação muito difícil de prever, ela para já é mais provável do Leste Andaluz e na zona do Estreito.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

Boa tarde 

Mudança acentuada de condições de ontem para hoje.
Vento fraco ou calma.
Subida de temperatura na ordem dos 4 a 5°C.

22,6°C
52%

Cumulus que se desenvolvem até congestus mas limitados em altura dos topos.
Cirrus por vezes em bancos espessos.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

Fica o registo da nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Vista para NNE.
Nuvens altas de Sul e cumuliformes acompanhando mas muito mais vagarosas:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia soalheiro e quentinho, apenas com algumas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.
> 
> E amanha será que temos festa?


Amanhã à tarde poderá ocorrer em todo o Interior, e inclusive na tua zona! 

Por aqui o dia foi algo aborrecido, com muita nuvem, um sol estranho e calor de trovoada, com uma máxima superior a 20ºC. Nos próximos tempos parece que teremos o anticiclone bem longe daqui, e maio promete em vário modelos... O ECMWF prevê entre 15 e 20 mm para a minha zona até ao final do mês.  

Durante a passada madrugada também houve alguma inversão térmica. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,9ºC
Mín: 9,5ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,3ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC

Agora estão 17,7ºC e céu limpo com nuvens altas.


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

Boa Tarde

Grande contraste em relação a ontem. O dia foi soalheiro e algo quente, com nuvens altas e alguma poeira no horizonte.
Durante a tarde surgiu alguma nebulosidade convectiva.
O vento tem-se apresentado maioritariamente nulo, mas de vez em quando sente-se uma pequena brisa de N.
Amanhã veremos se nos calha algo 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *23,1ºC *

T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

A tarde por cá foi de sol, e bem quente, que ainda deu para transpirar, mesmo de t-shirt, bem diferente em relação ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

Bom dia!! 

O dia começou bonito, com sol, algumas nuvens altas e uma brisa fraca de N. Nota-se também alguma poeira!
Mais logo à tarde vamos ver o que se calha, mas cheira-me que aqui no litoral vamos ficar a assistir à instabilidade ao longe... 

Já estão *18ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Abr 2020 às 12:03)

Tufao André disse:


> Bom dia!!
> 
> O dia começou bonito, com sol, algumas nuvens altas e uma brisa fraca de N. Nota-se também alguma poeira!
> Mais logo à tarde vamos ver o que se calha, mas cheira-me que aqui no litoral vamos ficar a assistir à instabilidade ao longe...
> ...


Como já é costume... A trovoada, se aparecer, será lá para os lados do @david 6 e do @charlie17. 

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo e já está quente por esta hora, com uma brisa fraca de oeste e uma temperatura atual já superior a 20ºC, com 20,2ºC neste momento. Infelizmente, e como já é costume, ao final do dia vem a nortada e esta inibe o crescimento de trovoadas...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia!
Nortada já algo marcada. Trovoada só ao longe, hoje. 
Céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

Bom dia

O dia segue já algo abafado e com nuvens altas/poeira. No horizonte já vão surgindo alguns cumulus.
Eu por aqui pode ser que me safe, isto se se formar qualquer coisa para os lados de Coruche/Pegões. Como estou perto da "fronteira" com interior, pode ser que tenha sorte 

T. Atual: *19,4ºC* 
HR: 61%
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

Este inicio de tarde, segue com céu pouco nublado, sol, e uma temperatura agradável, os solos continuam a libertar muita água.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 14:22)

por aqui alguns cumulus, o sol já se esconde de vez em quando


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Abr 2020 às 14:41)

Aqui na Ericeira amanheceu muito nublado. Agora com abertas e nortada persistente.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

Boa tarde. 
A temperatura mais alta deste mês é de 22.4°c logo no início. 
Ontem registei 22.2°c. 
Hoje deverá bater ambos os valores, digo agora com os mesmo 22.2°c de ontem, tendo aquecido muito mais depressa esta manhã. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Abr 2020 às 14:51)

Tempo meio abafado com nuvens dispersas...a minha vizinha diz que está de trovoada! Mas duvido mto que cá chegue alguma coisa hoje...


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,

Alguns cumulus vão crescendo no céu por aqui... Está quentinho!


----------



## dvieira (24 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

O céu começa a ficar com bom aspecto. Pode ser que ainda chegue aqui qualquer  coisinha se não chegar a nortada entretanto.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Abr 2020 às 16:26)

Por aqui neste momento quentinho, 21ºC, céu a ficar muito nublado por cumulus e algumas nuvens altas à mistura! Sol já se esconde por vezes..
Vento fraco a moderado de N


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Acho que a instabilidade está a ocorrer mais a norte do que o previsto  
É possível ver boas evoluções no quadrante leste e para os lados do Vale do Sado, mas não se desenvolvem e a nortada já se instalou embora fraca  

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

céu a ficar muito nublado agora, algumas bases das nuvens a escurecer, vamos ver se vai aparecer algo nesta zona


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2020 às 16:50)

david 6 disse:


> céu a ficar muito nublado agora, algumas bases das nuvens a escurecer, vamos ver se vai aparecer algo nesta zona



O radar não mostra nada, mas de facto o céu está a ficar bem escuro... Veremos se vai dar em alguma coisa...


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

está assim por enquanto


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

Vejo uma boa formação a E-NE  Penso que seja aquilo que nosso colega @david 6 relata


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Boa tarde 

São visíveis aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria essas nuvens. Ainda não têm desenvolvimento vettical suficiente, embora mais para Sul de Coruche se vejam torres mais altas.

20,6°C
57%
NW até 15 Km/h



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (24 Abr 2020 às 17:15)

Vejo daqui um belo Cb a E/NE, deve ser na zona de Montijo-Coruche!
A SE parece querer formar-se qualquer coisa, mas tudo muito tímido... A nortada e falta de humidade nos niveis altos não permite mais que isto!!

Se ao menos mais à noite houver festival electrico ao longe, já me dava por satisfeito...


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 17:22)

apareceu aguaceiro entre alcochete e coruche


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

Trovoada!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

Eco amarelo forte a Sul de Coruche, poucos quilómetros. SSE da Fajarda.
Movimento para Norte, expande-se lateralmente. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 17:45)

david 6 disse:


> Trovoada!!


Cb conseguiu furar o bloqueio, bigorna enorme visível daqui, expande-se rapidamente. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

Estou na Fajarda, Coruche! Esta célula pelo radar parece que quase surgiu do nada. Já se ouvem trovões com alguma cadência.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:02)

Morreu


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 18:02)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Estou na Fajarda, Coruche! Esta célula pelo radar parece que quase surgiu do nada. Já se ouvem trovões com alguma cadência.


Desloca-se para Norte, teve ecos laranja/vermelho. Bigorna perfeita vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria, apesar de nuvens médias e baixas taparem um pouco a visão. Atrás dela, para Sul  o céu está limpo. O movimento é muito lento.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:05)

Boas,
Já ouvi alguns trovões relativamente à célula da Branca. Relamente surgiu e intensificou ali, parece estar um pouco estacionária..
Dia relativamente ameno e com humidade, 69% HR
21.9°C
WNW 12km/h

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

A Este de Coruche é que parece interessante...


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

Fui agora à janela... belo cogumelo a NE  Espetacular mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:12)

Boas,

Nesta zona os dias seguem bem ventosos, e pouco mais há a dizer.
Nem perco tempo com a previsão de trovoada, cá o vento é que manda.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:19)

uns pingos grossos de momento que já molham


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:20)

da trovoada que estava a sul há pouco


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:21)

para leste:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

Ninguém a relatar dos lados de Mora? Os cúmulos estão incríveis vistos daqui de Coruche, nota-se que o updraft até é forte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 18:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nesta zona os dias seguem bem ventosos, e pouco mais há a dizer.
> Nem perco tempo com a previsão de trovoada, cá o vento é que manda.



O mesmo se aplica aqui à Póvoa, mas estou um pouco mais perto da actividade do interior.
O vento aumentou significativamente nesta última meia hora, 15 a 25 Km/h e rajadas à volta de 30 Km/h.
Curiosamente as maiores rajadas na rua vinham de Sul mas pode ser um efeito local devido aos edifícios altos.

Temperatura caíu para os 18,6ºC.
70%


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:39)

StormRic disse:


> O mesmo se aplica aqui à Póvoa, mas estou um pouco mais perto da actividade do interior.
> O vento aumentou significativamente nesta última meia hora, 15 a 25 Km/h e rajadas à volta de 30 Km/h.
> Curiosamente as maiores rajadas na rua vinham de Sul mas pode ser um efeito local devido aos edifícios altos.
> 
> ...



Aqui tenho rajadas de 75 km/h, e nortada intensa constante. 
Árvores e sinais de trânsito abanar.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2020 às 18:59)

O radar está interessante, por aquela zona. Um _ecozinho_ roxo.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2020 às 18:59)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Ninguém a relatar dos lados de Mora? Os cúmulos estão incríveis vistos daqui de Coruche, nota-se que o updraft até é forte.


Uma pena a estação de Mora não estar a funcionar.
*IPMA, precisamos desta estação!*
Seria no verão uma das recordistas em situações de canícula...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2020 às 19:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma pena a estação de Mora não estar a funcionar.
> *IPMA, precisamos desta estação!*
> Seria no verão uma das recordistas em situações de canícula...



Verdade um verdadeiro forno, uma pena essa ausência.
Para compensar temos agora EMA amadora(Davis)  junto da barragem do Vale do Gaio,Torrão, Alcácer do Sal.
Tenho quase a certeza que vai ter valores incríveis.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 19:16)

Espectáculo as células  de Mora. Ecos laranja/vermelho. Bigorna imponente mas longínqua. 

Vento NW aumentou: na Salvação 30 a 40 Km/h, mas sem rajadas, é um vento bastante regular.
Temperatura caiu para 15,6°C.
78%
Há invasão de estratos marítimos ao longe nos montes a Oeste.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2020 às 19:40)

A nortada aumentou de intensidade e já sopra por vezes moderada. No horizonte vejo a bigorna da célula de Mora a desfazer-se...
Já era esperar de que não ia haver nada por aqui, mas acho que no geral a instabilidade não foi tão intensa como o previsto  Mas pronto, são coisas típicas destes eventos 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *21,9ºC *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

Nortada forte > 40 Km/h no alto da Póvoa. 

14,3°C

Esta circulação de NW aparenta ser apenas à superfície/niveis baixos. Há Altocumulus de WSW e Cirrus de Sul. Os restos da bigorna da célula de Mora estenderam-se para NNW. Estratos e Estratocumulus são soprados pela nortada.

80% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2020 às 00:10)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia com pouco a dizer... Nuvens altas, nortada à tarde, nenhum sinal de instabilidade, tempo de maio... Enfim! 
Talvez lá para segunda tenhamos algo.   

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,4ºC
Mín: 11,6ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,6ºC
Mín: 12,3ºC

Agora estão 14,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2020 às 01:02)

Time-lapses da tarde, para o quadrante Leste, incluindo a parte visível da célula de Coruche (bigorna, do lado direito):




Cortes verticais da reflectividade da célula de Coruche.
Altitude máxima do eco da bigorna terá sido aproximadamente 10 Km/h, um valor inferior ao de outras células que se desenvolveram durante a tarde em regiões mais a norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e algo fresco, estas últimas manhãs, tem começado bem húmidas devido ao orvalho nocturno.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

Ericeira, céu pouco nublado e nortada a soprar.
Ficam aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem pelas 19h30m.  A vila ainda muito vazia mas deixa a esperança de que vai animar 















Vejam a diferença da praia dos pescadores no dia do embarque da familia real e hoje (ontem, mais precisamente!)


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2020 às 20:20)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável 
Céu praticamente pouco nublado, apresenta-se temporariamente muito nublado no final da manhã.
O vento soprou fraco de NW, aumentando de intensidade durante o pico da tarde.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,3ºC *

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2020 às 23:19)

Foi uma tarde de nortada moderada, menos intensa do que ontem, e sem céus interessantes. Mais fresco, também, não chegou aos 19ºC.
Apenas Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris levados na mesma corrente de NW à superfície e niveís baixos. O topo das nuvens no entanto era puxado em sentido contrário, pela menor velocidade ou mesmo ventos contrários logo acima.



Os campos estão verdes e floridos mas a escassez de insectos, especialmente voadores, é notória e invulgar. Quem observa nota o mesmo?
Não há abelhas, besouros e gorgulhos são raríssimos, borboletas é uma ou duas por hectare, até moscas e mosquitos são presenças raras. Mas formigas vêem-se em abundância, muito trabalho nos formigueiros que se notam por todo o lado.
Curiosamente, tenho visto mais joaninhas do que era habitual noutros anos. Pássaros também vejo bastantes, em particular pintassilgos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2020 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> Foi uma tarde de nortada moderada, menos intensa do que ontem, e sem céus interessantes. Mais fresco, também, não chegou aos 19ºC.
> Apenas Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris levados na mesma corrente de NW à superfície e niveís baixos. O topo das nuvens no entanto era puxado em sentido contrário, pela menor velocidade ou mesmo ventos contrários logo acima.
> 
> 
> ...


Pode ser devido ao confinamento. Menos pessoas na rua equivale a menos lixo e restos, o que se traduz em menos moscas, mosquitos e certas aves. 
Por acaso, por aqui, até vejo bastantes borboletas. Há pouco uma entrou aqui em casa. Besouros também já os vi, e lesmas também há em abundância. 
Abelhas sim, noto que não há quase nenhuma. Estranho... 
_________________________
O dia de hoje foi um dia que começou com alguma nebulosidade baixa, mas o céu rapidamente ficou limpo e entretanto veio a famosa nortada. Um dia de final de abril, portanto...  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,5°C
Mín: 12,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,3°C
Mín: 12,3°C

Agora estão 13,3°C e céu limpo, mas nada de vento.


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Abr 2020 às 02:15)

StormRic disse:


> Foi uma tarde de nortada moderada, menos intensa do que ontem, e sem céus interessantes. Mais fresco, também, não chegou aos 19ºC.
> Apenas Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris levados na mesma corrente de NW à superfície e niveís baixos. O topo das nuvens no entanto era puxado em sentido contrário, pela menor velocidade ou mesmo ventos contrários logo acima.
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade, também tenho reparado nisso. Será do tempo andar fresco?

Coloco aqui dois timelapses de Monsanto, uma com vista para a praia de Algés, com abundância de cumulus humilis.


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2020 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Este final de manhã segue bem ameno e com céu de trovoada. Brisa leve de N.

T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Abr 2020 às 11:30)

Bom dia! Por Coruche está assim!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e parece ameçar cair uns pingos.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2020 às 11:34)

Não parece o mesmo sitio...essa foto do embarque da família real é mto conhecida, quase nao parece a mesma praia hoje. 



Maria Papoila disse:


> Ericeira, céu pouco nublado e nortada a soprar.
> Ficam aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem pelas 19h30m.  A vila ainda muito vazia mas deixa a esperança de que vai animar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2020 às 11:35)

Ceu nublado com abertas. Assim:


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2020 às 11:35)

Já vai pingando ocasionalmente aqui junto à serra de Montejunto. Dia muito escuro, ameaçador ...mas no radar não vem nada...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2020 às 12:11)

Bom dia!
Nem estava à espera desta escuridão logo pela manhã:




Está mesmo tempo de trovoada.


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2020 às 12:32)

Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2020 às 12:43)

Fotografia tirada há cerca de meia-hora. Pouco depois começou a chuviscar.




IMG_1025-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Abr 2020 às 12:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Nem estava à espera desta escuridão logo pela manhã:
> 
> 
> ...




boa tarde. Realmente está tempo de trovoada, mas sinceramente não espero nada para os próximos dias


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui, 15.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2020 às 14:01)

já molha o chão, 14.6ºC a descer


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 14:35)

Boa tarde

Células em movimento de W/WSW para ENE ou NE.
De vez em quando produzem uns ecos pontuais amarelos.
A distribuição parece aleatória:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 14:47)

Daqui da janela, para WNW, estava assim há meia hora atrás:
20200426_131351





E agora:
20200426_134152





Ainda não choveu.


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Escuridão medonha a E/SE  Duvido que seja só eco azul/verde como mostra o radar


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2020 às 14:52)

Em Ribeira, assim:











Do  lado do Vale






Ali Bábá e Reef






S. Sebastião e Matadouro






S. Sebastião e ao fundo "quase cume da cabeça ... onde a terra se acaba e o mar começa ..."


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2020 às 14:53)

Já chove moderado aqui em Alenquer!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Em Ribeira, assim:



Belas vistas!



jamestorm disse:


> Já chove moderado aqui em Alenquer!



Aglomerado de células a passar por aí, alguns ecos amarelos anteriores podem repetir-se:







Na webcam da Ericeira vê-se aquela célula a chegar a terra (tinha eco amarelo há pouco):


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

é isso mesmo, estão a passar aqui! Obrigado. 
Já chove moderado aqui em Alenquer! 


StormRic disse:


> Belas vistas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2020 às 15:14)

Céu cor de chumbo e muita chuva com grossas bátegas. Nem parece o cenário de há pouco.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 15:15)

Chuva que parece intensa, agora na webcam da Ericeira. A célula manteve eco amarelo até chegar à costa:





Alenquer, um pouco a norte, também houve ecos amarelos:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 15:32)

Chove fraco aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria:
20200426_142557





Na Ericeira o eco atingiu o laranja:


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

outro aguaceiro passou, este já acumulou 0.4mm


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Há momentos, célula que passou a Sul da Póvoa e outra célula na direcção de Loures:
20200426_143823





20200426_143835


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

A chover bem agora...


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

mais um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2020 às 17:54)

A tarde por aqui tem sido de alguns aguaceiros fracos e sempre com céu muito nublado.

Cenário há minutos.




IMG_1027-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Tarde abafada e com "sol de trovoada". Muitas ameaças e muitas nuvens (bem!) negras no horizonte, mas nem uma gota de água para amostra  
Destaque para os céus bastante fotogénicos 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *20,0ºC *

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2020 às 20:42)

Interessante... Às vezes parece que nem vivo na mesma região!  

Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e as nuvens foram virtualmente inexistentes ao longo do dia (somente a norte e leste é que se via alguma coisa...). 
A temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem, mas o sol esteve bem forte e não houve praticamente vento nenhum, nem mesmo à tarde.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,5ºC
Mín: 10,9ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,7ºC
Mín: 9,9ºC

Agora está céu limpo e estão 14,8ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado, e bem fresca, e por volta das 18 horas, caiu uns pingos, mas nem deu para molhar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2020 às 03:15)

No dia de ontem o vento foi muito variável nos vários níveis.

Nestes time-lapses da tarde e pôr-do-sol pode observar-se a complexidade de movimentos das nuvens com diversas direcções, especialmente durante a tarde:

Direcção NE:

Direcção Norte e WNW:

Entretanto, na região litoral aproximadamente entre a Nazaré e Mira, começou a entrar e a formarem-se cerca das 22h de ontem um grupo de células que se foram organizando numa linha de instabilidade WSW-ENE, com movimento para ENE/NE.
Há várias células com ecos amarelos mas os acumulados são escassos ou pontuais, não apanhados na rede do IPMA. Os topos não excedem os 7-8 Km de altitude.


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2020 às 03:29)

acumulado foi 0.8mm


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2020 às 04:43)

Depois da primeira linha de células se ter dissipado pouco depois de Coimbra, ao progredir para o interior, novas células dirigem-se para a costa entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 09:58)

Por aqui nada durante a noite, o que já é costume, pois a instabilidade "foge" toda da Península de Setúbal. Parece que há um escudo anti-instabilidade aqui na minha zona...  

Agora está sol e estão 16,0ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Abr 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia! 
O dia acordou com algum sol e nuvens, durante a noite parece que não choveu nada..
De repente começou a escurecer bastante, primeiro a norte e depois aqui, e há instantes caiu um forte aguaceiro que entretanto já passou!  
Nem esperava que aqui chegasse pois, pelo radar, até parecia que ia passar a norte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

O céu para sudeste depois de um curto aguaceiro por aqui.




IMG_1033-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

E uns minutos depois...




IMG_1038-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Abr 2020 às 11:24)

Chuva forte em Lisboa!!

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2020 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã ainda sem precipitação em Lisboa, mas parece que se encaminham uns aguaceiros para aqui. Veremos se chegam cá!


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2020 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Manhã amena, com céu parcialmente nublado e um aguaceiro fraco agora na parte final, rendendo *0,6 mm*. 
Pequena brisa de W. 

T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2020 às 11:59)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã ainda sem precipitação em Lisboa, mas parece que se encaminham uns aguaceiros para aqui. Veremos se chegam cá!



Chegaram! Chove moderadamente!


----------



## remember (27 Abr 2020 às 12:39)

Bom dia,

Com o aguaceiro das 10 às 11, acumulou 2.2 mm nada mau. Volta a ficar escuro para oeste. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2020 às 13:32)

A tarde segue com céu muito nublado, e começou a cair uns pingos, mas nada de especial.


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2020 às 15:09)

aguaceiro perto


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2020 às 15:37)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro perto


:

Esta célula passou um pouco a norte da Fajarda/Coruche. Teve eco laranja pontual anteriormente, ao atravessar a A13.





A vista desde aqui da Póvoa, para ENE:





Para WNW, o aspecto do céu agora é mais aliviado, apenas Cumulus mediocris:


----------



## Tufao André (27 Abr 2020 às 15:41)

Depois daquele forte aguaceiro, o céu continuou a ameaçar com bastante escuridão e lenta deslocação das células para sul. Apenas deu mais uns pingos insignificantes, no entanto formou-se depois um aguaceiro forte a sul e mais uns a leste.

Entretanto não choveu mais, está uma tarde mais solarenga e muitos cumulus dispersos a pairar. Não espero mais nada hoje, nem amanhã! 4ªf veremos...

*18ºC* com vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 15:45)

Por aqui não choveu nada até agora. Por volta das 8, os aguaceiros entraram todos pela zona da Apostiça, a cerca de 3 km a sul.  
No entanto, fico feliz por ter chovido em locais que sofrem de seca, como é o caso do Algarve. Por aqui até ao momento continuo com 135,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

Time-lapse que retrata a manhã de hoje, comboio de nuvens com alguma dimensão e alguns (poucos) aguaceiros fracos.

Agora de tarde, devido ao aumento da intensidade do vento de noroeste, os cúmulos já não crescem tanto e o tempo está mais soalheiro.


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2020 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!

Alguns aguaceiros têm passado ao lado e apenas um passou por aqui ao final da manhã. Tarde segue com algumas nuvens e Sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 18:39)

Deixo aqui algumas fotografias de ontem durante uma caminhada higiénica na zona de Loures 

Mais detalhes aqui ou aqui.




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Casal Chacoso, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

@jonas_87 temos concorrência?  E por sinal este local também deve ser propício a boas inversões! Carta militar da região aqui.




Casal do Pisão, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Casal do Pisão, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Vista da Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2020 às 19:42)

Boa Tarde

O céu foi diminuindo de nebulosidade, tornando-se pouco nublado e dando lugar a uma tarde soalheira e bastante agradável.
Caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco por volta do meio-dia, elevando o acumulado para *0,9 mm*. 
O vento rodou para NW e aumentou temporariamente de intensidade durante a tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *12,1ºC *
Máxima: *19,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,9 mm *

T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

Por cá a tarde ainda ameaçou com algumas células, mas que estavam distantes, apenas metiam respeito, por volta das 14:30, caiu uns pingos, mas logo passou.


----------



## almeida96 (27 Abr 2020 às 22:11)

Ocorreu um pouco de chuva de manhã, mas que eu não ouvi... 

Galamares acumulou 5,3 mm e o Mucifal 4,8 mm; mas Belas, por exemplo, acumulou apenas 0,5 mm...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2020 às 22:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotografias de ontem durante uma caminhada higiénica na zona de Loures
> 
> Mais detalhes aqui ou aqui.
> 
> ...


Paisagens maravilhosas às portas de Lisboa  As fotos estão excelentes, máquina nova? 
Parece-me que vejo uns cerquinhos aí nas últimas fotos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me que vejo uns cerquinhos aí nas últimas fotos


Raridade num país de eucaliptos!!!  
______________________________________________
O resto do dia foi soalheiro e com pouco a apontar, infelizmente...  
Segundo relatos de familiares, em Corroios ainda choveu durante a madrugada. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,2ºC
Mín: 10,6ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,4ºC
Mín: 9,6ºC

Agora estão 14,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2020 às 23:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Raridade num país de eucaliptos!!!


Aconselho um passeio pela serra de Sicó. A zona de Alvaiázere é a melhor que conheço para os ver


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 00:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Aconselho um passeio pela serra de Sicó. A zona de Alvaiázere é a melhor que conheço para os ver


Curioso que essa região de que falas é completamente desconhecida para mim... Já estive no Pinhal Interior, em Tomar, na região do Castelo do Bode, na Lousã, no Baixo Mondego, em Ourém, em Fátima, na Batalha e em Leiria, mas nunca estive nessa zona do Pombal/Sicó. 

Considero que as duas regiões que conheço menos são essa e a região do maciço da Serra da Freita, desde Águeda até ao Tâmega. De resto acho que já fui a praticamente todo o país de norte a sul... Que sorte a minha!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 10:55)

Bom dia, 
Hoje os aguaceiros foram todos para o Norte. Por aqui está céu limpo e tempo ameno, tal como o previsto. 
Amanhã parece que teremos a vinda de mais uma frente, mas que deverá acumular apenas até 1 mm, e a ver se a partir de segunda, dia 4, vem mais instabilidade, tal como o previsto em vários modelos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2020 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, a manhã começou com nevoeiro, mas logo veio o sol, por pouco tempo, pois logo caui uns aguaceiros fracos, que nem chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Abr 2020 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.
O dia de hoje começou tal como o de ontem, aqueceu logo cedo e sem a presença de vento, assim que o vento chega a temperatura desce.
Hoje registei uma máxima de de 19.6ºc pelas 10:53, 1 hora depois o registo era de 16.9ºc devido ás nuvens e ao aparecimento do vento.
Neste momento os registos são os seguintes.
Temp. 17.8ºc
HR. 68%
Vento med 10 min. 13.8 Km/h 
Rajada max 26 Km/h SW
Precip. 0.0 mm

Os dados de ontem foram os seguintes.


Resumo diário
Segunda feira, 27 de Abril 2020

Vento Max: 31 km/h SW
Temperatura: 18.4°c | 12.3°c
Humidade: 91% | 61%
Pressão: 1015.6 hPa | 1011.6 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/hr


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Boa tarde 

Outro dia bonito "à Primavera Portuguesa".
19,1•C
53%
WSW < 10 Km/h
Cumulus mediocris, alguns Congestus de pouca altura, a precipitação está toda para a parte norte da RLC.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2020 às 17:15)

há pouco pingou, tava assim


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2020 às 18:08)

david 6 disse:


> há pouco pingou, tava assim



Eram estes Cumulus que estavam realmente nessa direcção ao longe, do lado direito da imagem :

20200428 151000utc


----------



## RStorm (28 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Boa Noite

Mais um agradável dia de Primavera. 
Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado entre o meio da manhã e o inicio da tarde. 
O vento soprou fraco de W, por vezes moderado durante a tarde. 

Amanhã parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha, embora não seja muita 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *9,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,3ºC *

T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 22:41)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia passado, e apenas mudam as mosc... Ah, esperem, se não há pessoas, não há moscas (ou melhor, não há quase nenhuma)! 
Tempo soalheiro, ameno e com algumas nuvens - nada mais a dizer. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 9,7ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,0ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Agora estão 14,5ºC e céu limpo. Já se consegue ver a frente de amanhã pelas imagens de satélite. Tem ótimo aspeto...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 00:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Curioso que essa região de que falas é completamente desconhecida para mim... Já estive no Pinhal Interior, em Tomar, na região do Castelo do Bode, na Lousã, no Baixo Mondego, em Ourém, em Fátima, na Batalha e em Leiria, mas nunca estive nessa zona do Pombal/Sicó.
> 
> Considero que as duas regiões que conheço menos são essa e a região do maciço da Serra da Freita, desde Águeda até ao Tâmega. De resto acho que já fui a praticamente todo o país de norte a sul... Que sorte a minha!


A serra da Freita e arredores é das coisas mais belas que há em Portugal, não deixes de ir quando for possível.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Abr 2020 às 09:59)

Muita chuva a cair na Ericeira.


----------



## Batalha64 (29 Abr 2020 às 10:17)

Chuva moderada no Magoito, Sintra


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Abr 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia choveu bem á pouco agora parou de chover


----------



## Tufao André (29 Abr 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia!!  
Alguma chuva fraca/chuviscos desde as 8h30 aprox., neste momento está um pouco mais intensa e acompanhada de vento moderado de SW. Já molha...

Está fresco, *16ºC *mas com sensação de 14ºC devido ao vento, 89% de HR!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 10:57)

Por aqui a frente em dissipação ainda não chegou, mas não deve tardar em chegar.
Estão 16,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## almeida96 (29 Abr 2020 às 11:06)

Por aqui chuva moderada! Vai caindo bem 

Mais cedo, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 11:19)

Chuva moderada batida a vento neste momento por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (29 Abr 2020 às 11:45)

Chegou aqui agora a chuva mais moderada e vento a acompanhar!!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Abr 2020 às 12:11)

choveu bem ainda ha pouco por aqui, e antes moderada desde manha..
3mm na rede Netatmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 12:15)

Já chuvisca por aqui... 
Entretanto parece que vou ser apanhado por uma parte menos intensa da frente. Espero que não!


----------



## Tufao André (29 Abr 2020 às 12:30)

Parece que a parte mais intensa da frente já foi, passou rápido a chuva mais forte, no entanto depois de uma pausa voltou a chover fraco a moderado!


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2020 às 12:31)

Mas que bela chuvada! 

O radar mostra um eco amarelo a passar por aqui. Chove bem mas não deve durar muito.


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2020 às 12:32)

chove bem por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2020 às 12:36)

Acabou de cair aqui uma boa chuvada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 12:45)

Já caíram 0,5 mm por aqui. 
Entretanto a parte mais intensa está a ganhar força e a vir em direção à minha zona. Passou completamente ao lado de Lisboa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 12:57)

A frente já passou, foi rápido... Caiu uma bela chuva moderada durante uns 2 minutos, acumulando 2,3 mm até ao momento. 
O acumulado mensal sobe até aos 137,4 mm. Ainda chove de forma fraca a moderada, portanto ainda deverei chegar aos 3 mm.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Abr 2020 às 13:10)

Boa tarde. 
Começou com um chuvisco muito fraco mas consistente, segui com 1.0 mm e de repente choveu forte e saltou para os 3.6 mm actuais. 
Temp. 15.9°c
HR. 95%


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

Pouco depois da minha última mensagem, parou a chuva, deixando o acumulado total nos 2,5 mm. O acumulado mensal neste momento é de 137,6 mm e o anual de 207,4 mm, superando o valor que tinha no ano hidrológico do ano passado, por esta altura. Que bela recuperação!  

Entretanto continua o céu nublado e a temperatura desceu após a passagem da frente, estando neste momento 15,5ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 14:29)

Ainda caíram alguns chuviscos, mas não devo acumular mais nada até ao fim do dia. 2,8 mm 
Agora estão 16,8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

acumulado *5.6mm*, não esperava tanto


----------



## Geopower (29 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Manhã com periodos de chuva fraca. 
Tarde com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2020 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.
A passagem da frente rendeu* 5,6mm.* A temperatura está agradável,18,6ºC.


----------



## Microburst (29 Abr 2020 às 20:20)

Na última hora o tempo voltou a fechar, bem escuro agora por sinal, e além da clara descida de temperatura eis que começou de novo a chover, se bem que seja chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2020 às 21:10)

Boas

Chuva fraca por cá.

2 mm
100  mm mensais aqui.

@Duarte Sousa belas fotos!!
Casal do Pisão...curioso, tem sem dúvida potencial, vales em áreas rurais têm sempre mais condições.

---

Há dias andei pelos arredores de Colares, sempre incrível a quantidade de água naquela zona da serra.


----------



## RStorm (29 Abr 2020 às 22:08)

Boa Noite 

Dia ameno e com céu nublado, apresentando-se com boas abertas de sol durante a tarde. 
Periodos de chuva fraca a moderada por volta do meio-dia, rendendo *2,1 mm*. 
O vento soprou moderado de W e com rajadas durante a passagem da frente, enfraquecendo no final do dia. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máximo: *19,9ºC *
Acumulado: *2,1 mm*

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 77%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## almeida96 (29 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

Por aqui ainda acumulou algo decente, Um apanhado pelas estações próximas, todos muito parecidos:

Algueirão - *4,8 mm*
Galamares - 4,3 mm
Mucifal - 3,6 mm
Magoito - 3,8 mm
Montelavar - 4,1 mm
Belas - 3,6 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 23:43)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui ainda caiu alguma morrinha ao início da noite, elevando o acumulado total para os 3,3 mm.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,7ºC
Mín: 13,7ºC
Prec: 3,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,3ºC
Mín: 14,1ºC

Agora estão 14,0ºC e céu nublado, com alguma nublina baixa. Parece que o rio atmosférico já chegou às regiões do Norte!


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2020 às 01:41)

Boa noite

Houve alguma chuva fraca de manhã mas o acumulado nem terá chegado a 1 mm, a julgar pela inexistência de poças e a secagem rápida dos pavimentos.

A circulação continuou de WSW durante a tarde, com cumuliformes de fraco desenvolvimento. 

20200429 153300 (16h33 locais)

Nuvens altas reapareceram ao fim da tarde e depois Altostratus com a chegada da frente. Chuviscou ligeiramente apenas humedecendo o chão.

20200429 182414 (19h24 locais)

A análise das 18h (19h locais) mostra a frente sobre o litoral da região oeste:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, após a passagem da frente de ontem, formou-se um belo nevoeiro que se prolongou pela madrugada fora. O acumulado de hoje é, portanto, de 0,5 mm, devido à morrinha forte que caiu durante a madrugada. 
Agora estão 17,7ºC, céu pouco nublado e uma brisa fraca de sudoeste. 

O próximo fim-de-semana é que vai ser uma festa! O IPMA prevê 28ºC na Fonte da Telha no próximo domingo, com vento de sudeste!


----------



## Tufao André (30 Abr 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia!! 
Depois da chuva até à hora de almoço ontem, não choveu mais de tarde e até houve sol e boas abertas... Para o final da tarde/inicio de noite, nova reviravolta no tempo, o céu ficou mais nublado por nuvens baixas e voltou novamente a chuva fraca/chuvisco que se prolongou pela madrugada! 

Sinceramente, nem esperava... 

Por agora, reina o sol com algumas núvens. Vento fraco de O e *18ºC*


----------



## thunderhunter (30 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

Agora em Alenquer


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 18:22)

Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu praticamente limpo, sol, e uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2020 às 21:34)

thunderhunter disse:


> Agora em Alenquer



Boa noite

Nuvens lenticulares apareceram esta tarde. Algumas eram apenas filamentos mas penso que ainda se enquadram naquela categoria.































Halo solar 22º, intermitente e incompleto, produzido pelos ocasionais Cirrostratus e Cirrus






O time-lapse do movimento de WNW das nuvens altas, precursoras dos restos da frente quente dissipada a esta latitude:
20200430 161000


----------

